# New GS 9F GMT’s



## DHPSU

https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/news/pressrelease/20180830/

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Me gusto


----------



## matthew P

I love the look of the black dial/ orange gmt version..... size and thickness looks incredibly wearable for daily wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

Great Scott!


----------



## bluloo

Pre-order is in. 

November can't come soon enough!


----------



## DHPSU

bluloo said:


> Pre-order is in.
> 
> November can't come soon enough!


Which one?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo

DHPSU said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


SBGN001.

The non-LE versions aren't due until Jan/Feb of 2019.


----------



## ivanos

All three models look nice. They can be Joe's one watch for life time.


----------



## entrynmbrv

bluloo said:


> SBGN001.
> 
> The non-LE versions aren't due until Jan/Feb of 2019.


We'll have to do a NJ meetup of 9F GMT owners when they come in. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones

So much want!


----------



## mkay14

I love the look and the design on all. They are simply amazing.


----------



## Dufresne

Anyone know 1) if these will have screw-down crowns; and 2) what the lug width will
be?

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

Dufresne said:


> Anyone know 1) if these will have screw-down crowns; and 2) what the lug width will
> be?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes for screw down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

the non Limited Edition ones look good. I had a GS quartz on my wishlist but this GMT model looks perfect for me. The auto GMT ones were a bit thick/chunky for my small wrists.


----------



## gatormac

I really like the blue. This is something I have wanted- a GS Quartz GMT, and in blue is a bonus. Glad they kept the chapter ring colors subtle with that one. I think this is going to cause me to sell off my other two GS and consolidate into this one. I have a GS GMT, and I have a GS Quartz.


----------



## zetaplus93

Seems like the first real photo of the SGBN005 from Belles Montreal D'Aix from Instagram:


----------



## Wooden_spoon

zetaplus93 said:


> Seems like the first real photo of the SGBN005 from Belles Montreal D'Aix from Instagram:


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisVan

I'm loving the yellow. Its a bit different, but defs works in my opinion.


----------



## whosam

Looks great can't wait to see it in more colors


----------



## DHPSU

It seems like many people have an issue with the similar font on the bezel on the Rolex EX2. So many watches borrow from other brands and past watches. So much other differences in his watch.

I don’t get the ire this is causing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjjimi

Kinda reminiscent of a Tudor North Flag isnt it


----------



## DHPSU

jjjjimi said:


> Kinda reminiscent of a Tudor North Flag isnt it


Yes! I have been debating between these two since I found out about the SBGN001 months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac

DHPSU said:


> It seems like many people have an issue with the similar font on the bezel on the Rolex EX2. So many watches borrow from other brands and past watches. So much other differences in his watch.
> 
> I don't get the ire this is causing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think it is due to stupid reviews mentioning it. Its like any 24 hour steel bezel is copying Rolex or anyone using an Oyster style bracelet. This also isn't the first for GS- I have an SBMG027 which is the same.


----------



## jandrese

Since they invite a comparison to the Rolex it must be said these highlight the very simple case design of the Rolex, which admittedly has a tool-ish charm. Now that these exist, however, the Rolex design immediately appears staid and dated.


----------



## JoeOBrien

_Devil's advocate mode - engaged._



DHPSU said:


> It seems like many people have an issue with the similar font on the bezel on the Rolex EX2. So many watches borrow from other brands and past watches. So much other differences in his watch.
> 
> I don't get the ire this is causing.


"Past watches", sure. But it's rather unusual for a premium brand to make such a blatant homage to a current model from a comparable brand. Personally I don't understand the reasoning behind it. From a design/marketing point of view, it could appear to confirm what alot of people probably think about GS already; that they're not as good as the Swiss, to the point that they have to ape Swiss designs. Generally, these GMTs look great, incorporating many of the well-known GS design details. Why dilute it with homage elements? Really, why?

At best, as said above, it invites comparison to Rolex. At worst, it looks like you're wearing a cheaper homage like a Steinhart. I think the watches themselves are nice and all, but I wouldn't buy one because personally I don't want to wear anything that looks so obviously like another brand, especially Rolex. And these bezels make them look like Rolexes, there's no getting away from it.

(I'm really not bothered about it, but since you asked, those are some reasons it might not be a good idea. :-d)


----------



## gatormac

JoeOBrien said:


> _Devil's advocate mode - engaged._
> 
> "Past watches", sure. But it's rather unusual for a premium brand to make such a blatant homage to a current model from a comparable brand. Personally I don't understand the reasoning behind it. From a design/marketing point of view, it could appear to confirm what alot of people probably think about GS already; that they're not as good as the Swiss, to the point that they have to ape Swiss designs. Generally, these GMTs look great, incorporating many of the well-known GS design details. Why dilute it with homage elements? Really, why?
> 
> At best, as said above, it invites comparison to Rolex. At worst, it looks like you're wearing a cheaper homage like a Steinhart. I think the watches themselves are nice and all, but I wouldn't buy one because personally I don't want to wear anything that looks so obviously like another brand, especially Rolex. And these bezels make them look like Rolexes, there's no getting away from it.
> 
> (I'm really not bothered about it, but since you asked, those are some reasons it might not be a good idea. :-d)


But it's not a blatant homage. That is what is so ridiculous about this discussion. It has a simple 24 hour steel bezel and a red GMT hand that doesn't look anything like the Rolex GMT hand. The case design is different, the dial is different, as is everything else. This is nowhere close to homage territory. Nothing like a Steinhart.


----------



## DHPSU

gatormac said:


> But it's not a blatant homage. That is what is so ridiculous about this discussion. It has a simple 24 hour steel bezel and a red GMT hand that doesn't look anything like the Rolex GMT hand. The case design is different, the dial is different, as is everything else. This is nowhere close to homage territory. Nothing like a Steinhart.


I agree 100%!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

gatormac said:


> But it's not a blatant homage. That is what is so ridiculous about this discussion. It has a simple 24 hour steel bezel and a red GMT hand that doesn't look anything like the Rolex GMT hand. The case design is different, the dial is different, as is everything else. This is nowhere close to homage territory. Nothing like a Steinhart.


*****.

You sound like that McDowell's guy. I don't know what watch you're looking at, but it's pretty damned close, especially at a glance.

Yes, it's got the awesome GS hour markers instead of plain ol' Rolex lume plots; and yes, it's got a differently-colored 24hr hand. But that bezel is the first thing that anybody sees, and at least they could've used a different font and not added those triangles just like the ExpII has.

Plus the crown guards are the same shape, the bracelet is Oyster-ish enough...

A Steinhart is just a logo away from being a fake anyway.


----------



## zetaplus93

gatormac said:


> But it's not a blatant homage. That is what is so ridiculous about this discussion. It has a simple 24 hour steel bezel and a red GMT hand that doesn't look anything like the Rolex GMT hand. The case design is different, the dial is different, as is everything else. This is nowhere close to homage territory. Nothing like a Steinhart.


People like to complain on forums. They take things way too seriously.

I'd say ignore the haters and vote with your wallet.


----------



## Tonhao

DHPSU said:


> It seems like many people have an issue with the similar font on the bezel on the Rolex EX2. So many watches borrow from other brands and past watches. So much other differences in his watch.
> 
> I don't get the ire this is causing.


The similarity never registered in my mind... until I read the comments. The dial, color accent, lugs, and indices distinguish GS enough from the Explorer. I cannot see anyone going for this GMT thinking 'I want an Explorer but this will do', considering how many on the street have even heard of Grand Seiko. The audiences of two brands are as far apart as the fan bases of CEOs Masayoshi Son and Elon Musk.


----------



## DHPSU

Tonhao said:


> The similarity never registered in my mind... until I read the comments. The dial, color accent, lugs, and indices distinguish GS enough from the Explorer. I cannot see anyone going for this GMT thinking 'I want an Explorer but this will do', considering how many on the street have even heard of Grand Seiko. The audiences of two brands are as far apart as the fan bases of CEOs Masayoshi Son and Elon Musk.


Finally! Some sanity.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35

Plenty of watches have the steel bezel with the etched numbers, it's not just a Rolex thing


----------



## gatormac

BarracksSi said:


> You sound like that McDowell's guy. I don't know what watch you're looking at, but it's pretty damned close, especially at a glance.


The only thing that is close, and yes it's the same- is the bezel. The crown guards? Give me a break! You could say that about just about any crown guards I suppose. This case is not new- it has been in the GS lineup for years, and it is not a copy of a Rolex case. Yes, all GS use the oyster style bracelet which at this point is common to many watch brands. Give Rolex credit for creating it, but at this point in watch history it is not an attempt to copy Rolex by using this common style of bracelet. I have owned a Rolex Explorer II. It's a great watch. There is not way I would mistake one of these for one. Inspired by the Explorer II? Similarity? Sure- no problem. Just like the Patek Nautilus was clearly inspired by the AP RO. I could go on all day with other examples of other watch makers taking design elements of other watches, but that is far from a copy or a homage.


----------



## gatormac

BarracksSi said:


> A Steinhart is just a logo away from being a fake anyway.


Yes, and that is pretty much the definition of a homage. Someone else brought up the Steinhart comparison which I was responding to. It is an absurd comparison.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Just ordered the SBGN001G. :-!
Waiting until November is going to be fun. :-d


----------



## DHPSU

gatormac said:


> The only thing that is close, and yes it's the same- is the bezel. The crown guards? Give me a break! You could say that about just about any crown guards I suppose. This case is not new- it has been in the GS lineup for years, and it is not a copy of a Rolex case. Yes, all GS use the oyster style bracelet which at this point is common to many watch brands. Give Rolex credit for creating it, but at this point in watch history it is not an attempt to copy Rolex by using this common style of bracelet. I have owned a Rolex Explorer II. It's a great watch. There is not way I would mistake one of these for one. Inspired by the Explorer II? Similarity? Sure- no problem. Just like the Patek Nautilus was clearly inspired by the AP RO. I could go on all day with other examples of other watch makers taking design elements of other watches, but that is far from a copy or a homage.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS

BarracksSi said:


> *****.
> 
> You sound like that McDowell's guy. I don't know what watch you're looking at, but it's pretty damned close, especially at a glance.
> 
> Yes, it's got the awesome GS hour markers instead of plain ol' Rolex lume plots; and yes, it's got a differently-colored 24hr hand. But that bezel is the first thing that anybody sees, and at least they could've used a different font and not added those triangles just like the ExpII has.
> 
> Plus the crown guards are the same shape, the bracelet is Oyster-ish enough...
> 
> A Steinhart is just a logo away from being a fake anyway.


Sorry but the dial is the first thing I saw. I never even once thought explorer II when I saw this watch. Heck I've been seeing the pictures of this for months and that had never once crossed my mind. I will give you that the font is somewhat similar on the bezel. Everything else is different though. If you saw it and saw explorer then fair enough, but most of us I highly doubt that was the first thought. And again until people started making comments, I'd never once thought for a second it looked like an explorer II. After that....I can see why the bezel which is again not in the first 5 things I look at with that watch does have a very different but similar look.


----------



## Btreichel87

These look awesome. Kuddos to GS to making this in a 39mm case and 12mm thick. Now if they could somehow do this same thickness with an automatic movement, then they'd really be impressive. The thickness of most Grand Seiko's is a real issue for me. So this 12mm this GMT could be a real possibility. The fixed bezel is great, quartz movement doesn't bother me, could be a fun alternative in my collection. Lume plots seem bigger than other lumed GS's. It could be a great travel watch. The fixed bezel also keeps the dial size down, which i think is a real flaw in many GS designs. They have case sizes that are 40 or 41mm, but the watch is ALL dial, which makes the watch wear really large. The fixed bezel on this one has some width to it, which makes the watch seem more proportional. I'd love to hold one of these and see how the proportions look in the metal, but from the pictures i've seen, it looks great. 

Only problem for me is that i already have a 16570 explorer 2. And truth be told i did think explorer 2 when i first saw these. They are definitely different watches. The Grand Seiko has those hands and dial and markers and case shape that all scream GS. But i agree with others that said when i saw the font of the 24 hour bezel i thought immediately Explorer 2. It's just too iconic of a watch not to. And the font is identical to my eyes. It's not a deal breaker, it's still an amazing looking watch, but i wish they would have had a subtle difference in the font on the 24 hour bezel. Even the triangles on the bezel could have stayed, with a different font the watch would have been all GS. 

But this is a winner for GS. The modest case size, the GMT complication, the subtle day/night indicator (minus the LE which still looks nice), Lume, Screwdown crown with 10bar, great color choices. Finally a Grand Seiko that's not a diver that has some toolish characteristics, most look too dressy. Even owning the 16570, this might compete with the Tudor BB58 for my next watch purchase. Time will tell!


----------



## omeglycine

The non-LE models are very enticing. The SBGN003 now has me contemplating purchasing 2 Grand Seikos (was already thinking of picking up an SBGH267, but keep going back and forth between it and other models).


----------



## gatormac

Btreichel87 said:


> ...but i wish they would have had a subtle difference in the font on the 24 hour bezel. Even the triangles on the bezel could have stayed, with a different font the watch would have been all GS.
> 
> But this is a winner for GS.


I think that's a legitimate comment/criticism. They could have made some subtle changes. My gripe is just going from that to it being a homage watch that looks almost exactly the same. The bezel is just one of several aspects of the watch. My other annoyance is some of the people doing reviews acting like it is shockingly new who should know better- GS has been sporting this bezel for years.

Regarding your decision. I used to own a black 16570 and I am currently searching for a Polar. With this new GS GMT, I'm going to sell my SBGX059 and my SBGM027 and consolidate my GS collection into one quartz GMT watch. I think it will make a great GMT combo with the 16470 Polar. The great thing about having a HAQ in your collection is you can set your other watches to it, and a GMT HAQ is perfect because with the independently adjustable hour hand, you will never have to reset the watch at daylight savings or end of the month. You can set the watch and check the time a year later to see how accurate it is. Also, it will be nice to have a constant GMT reference in the collection even when the watch is not being worn for a period of time.


----------



## Btreichel87

gatormac said:


> . The great thing about having a HAQ in your collection is you can set your other watches to it, and a GMT HAQ is perfect because with the independently adjustable hour hand, you will never have to reset the watch at daylight savings or end of the month.


This is a great point. Never thought about that. That is always the rub for some people with HAQ is you have to stop it for DLS anyways. Great observation.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

DustinS said:


> Sorry but the dial is the first thing I saw. I never even once thought explorer II when I saw this watch. Heck I've been seeing the pictures of this for months and that had never once crossed my mind. I will give you that the font is somewhat similar on the bezel. Everything else is different though. If you saw it and saw explorer then fair enough, but most of us I highly doubt that was the first thought. And again until people started making comments, I'd never once thought for a second it looked like an explorer II. After that....I can see why the bezel which is again not in the first 5 things I look at with that watch does have a very different but similar look.


Couldn't agree more. Unless it's like the BLNR where much of the watch focuses on the bezel, the first thing you notice about a watch is the dial, hands, indices, bracelet. With regards to the limited edition, the textured dial and striking color are the first things that you notice and draw you in.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac

Btreichel87 said:


> That is always the rub for some people with HAQ is you have to stop it for DLS anyways. Great observation.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


One of my complaints about GS quartz is that it wouldn't be that hard for them to make them all perpetual calendar with independent hour hand, and I think they should. I don't think it's a hug deal though- not a deal breaker for me. However, as mentioned, at least this one has the hour hand adjustment so you will never have to stop the watch until the battery runs out in three years.


----------



## BarracksSi

I agree that having a quick set hour hand is a worthwhile practical improvement from earlier 9F models. Let's hope they add this feature to the three-handers someday soon.

Wanted to see how it might look with an all-brushed finish...


----------



## ivanos

I haven't even noticed the bezel is similar to that of Exp II until someone mentioned in the threads. Like others, what draws me first are the dial and hands.


----------



## Roamy360

Yes, I read some negatives (Time Teller rant) on youtube just 6 days ago. His take on this watch was ridiculous (he needs to grow up and learn something)! I own a Rolex Exp. II 16570 and 216570 so I think I've got a clue (maybe not). A stainless steel GMT bezel "makes this GS a Rolex clone"? Give me a break! The bezel looks narrower anyway. It would be great to have this watch! As a collector I get tired of having to reset every time I bring a watch out for "it's turn". Had a beautiful GS 9F watch. So nice to be able to bring that beauty out after a month and it was still within 1 second of my GPS clock, if not spot on. If I buy one of these I'm going to beat the hell out of it. It's going to be my beater. Why? Just to prove you can. It also proves to yourself that you have a made a commitment to it. This may be the one.


----------



## gatormac

Roamy360 said:


> If I buy one of these I'm going to beat the hell out of it. It's going to be my beater. Why? Just to prove you can. It also proves to yourself that you have a made a commitment to it. This may be the one.


That's one of the other great things about a quartz watch: truly durable. It can take a beating that no mechanical watch can, without much worry. While I love mechanical watches, I do wish that more high end quartz watches were offered. Rolex themselves used to make an outstanding HAQ watch. I think it's a shame that Omega no longer offers a quartz Seamaster option. I like the fact that Breitling offers their own HAQ now, and of course Omega does offer the X33 for astronauts. There are collectors like us who appreciate variety, and appreciate the importance of quartz time keeping in the history of horology, but there are also a lot of practical people with money who would like a high end watch but don't like paying more money for something that is inherently inferior (mechanical watches).

Yes, then there's the self proclaimed "Youtube Experts". What is so annoying is that they act like they are the smart ones and we are the fools. They don't seem to understand that unless you are talking about something like a Lange chronograph, the cost of the movement in a mechanical watch is but a small fraction of the overall cost of the watch. Like we are idiots for paying thousands for a quartz watch that is far superior in time keeping and durability, and costs significantly less than the mechanical equivalent, but they are smart for paying thousands more for something less reliable. Reasonable mechanical watch collectors like us obviously appreciate the appeal of the mechanical movement, yet we also understand there is a certain irrationality in it. There is nothing wrong with only wanting mechanical watches, but belittling others for wanting something functionally superior is galling.


----------



## BarracksSi

Again, for the bezel, if they hadn't used the exact same font, with the same triangles in between, it wouldn't be so close to looking like an ExpII.

Plus the crown guards, plus the three-segment bracelet, etc etc.

If you are willfully not seeing that, I can't help you. Most of you guys are coming across as apologists, or worse, blinkered fanboys.

The two brands at the top of my wish list these days are GS and Rolex, with others like JLC and Nomos taking turns below them. I've been paying close attention for a while.

To think that there's only one way to make a non-rotating 24hr bezel... well, that's absurd. Seiko has had plenty of unique design elements across many of their watches. Why didn't they at least _try_ something new here?


----------



## gatormac

BarracksSi said:


> If you are willfully not seeing that, I can't help you. Most of you guys are coming across as apologists, or worse, blinkered fanboys.


You're a tool. His comment was nothing but a troll comment. And you are nothing but a "stealth troll"; post reasonable comments followed by idiotic troll comments. And the doctored picture you posted of the Rolex case is just plain stupid. The case on this watch is totally different- more reminiscent of an Omega than a Rolex. I guess Rolex owns the patent on crown guards now. This is not a new case design for Grand Seiko. As I have stated previously, the Oyster style bracelet is common now and used by many watch makers. The Omega I am currently wearing has and Oyster style bracelet. Please, skip the Grand Seiko, and leave it to people who really understand fine watches. Trust me- I have owned both, but someone like you would be better off sticking with your Rolex and eating your lolly pop. JLC and Nomos are bit too classy for you too- you just won't ever truly appreciate them. Do you think anyone cares what brands are on your list? What does it have to do with this discussion? Please, move on to other forum discussions and leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## BarracksSi

Plenty of unique Seikos here.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/weird-wonderful-world-seiko-979692.html

Now, sure, I have my grandpa's no-kidding Seiko homage of a two-tone Datejust, but my SKX009 hardly looks like a Sub or Omega. And, there are plenty of unique Seiko models in existence. Even after all these years, however, I suppose it's still not beneath Seiko to continue pilfer design elements whenever they like.

The 9F GMTs' crown guards could be squared like some other GS models, or they could taper more like an SKX's, but nope, they look just like an ExpII's. The bezel font could be a sans serif or whatever, but nope, it might as well be the _exact same_ as the ExpII's.

Good thing they added the half-circle of color in the dial, though.


----------



## Jacobkg

Some new pictures are up:
https://www.websta.one/josep.kirk


----------



## bjn74

That blue looks awesome


----------



## HiggsBoson

Jacobkg said:


> Some new pictures are up:
> https://www.websta.one/josep.kirk
> 
> View attachment 13462887
> 
> 
> View attachment 13462897
> 
> 
> Love it. Contacted my AD yesterday to ask if he had a more definite delivery date for mine?
> Just got 'November'.
> Oh well, I'll just have to try being patient. :-d


----------



## gatormac

bjn74 said:


> That blue looks awesome


Yeah, I'm going to get that blue one eventually. I really like the black textured dial on the LE but the yellow accents are just not for me. I know a lot of people love it though. I'm really glad they didn't put a loud colored chapter ring on the blue one- just blue and silver, which doesn't contrast against the dial or case, or stand out too much. Very subtle and nice.


----------



## scott11

Wow, love this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35

You think GS would make any of these with a spring drive or hi beat movement?


----------



## gatormac

nhlducks35 said:


> You think GS would make any of these with a spring drive or hi beat movement?


I don't know. Prior to these quartz GMTs, the 24 hour fixed steel bezel GMTs were (as far as I know) reserved for the regular (non-high beat) automatics, with spring drive and high beat GMTs all having plain bezels. My assumption is it will continue this way with the steel bezel GMTs reserved for regular autos and now quartz. The automatics share the same case as many of the non-GMT autos, but it is also the same case as the Japan only springs drives like the SBGA225/227/281 among others, and they have GMT versions of those spring drives too (like the SBGE213) but they all have a plain bezel with 24 hour chapter ring. These quartz GMTs look to have the same case as the active line quartz watches like the SBGX283, although I believe those are 38mm, so it looks like these are actually the same size as the spring drive version of those cases, which are 39mm- the SBGA273/275.


----------



## cuttlefish

Seiko have used that bezel design on scores of watches.

Some people see Rolex in everything. Its an affliction they have.


----------



## DustinS

BarracksSi said:


> Again, for the bezel, if they hadn't used the exact same font, with the same triangles in between, it wouldn't be so close to looking like an ExpII.
> 
> Plus the crown guards, plus the three-segment bracelet, etc etc.
> 
> If you are willfully not seeing that, I can't help you. Most of you guys are coming across as apologists, or worse, blinkered fanboys.
> 
> The two brands at the top of my wish list these days are GS and Rolex, with others like JLC and Nomos taking turns below them. I've been paying close attention for a while.
> 
> To think that there's only one way to make a non-rotating 24hr bezel... well, that's absurd. Seiko has had plenty of unique design elements across many of their watches. Why didn't they at least _try_ something new here?


The difference in the brush work on the GS vs Rolex bezel to me is night and day and gives the watches completely different looks when you aren't looking at the stock photos of the GS where you can't see the finishing. The triangles are similar, but they are not the same. Actually, they're not even that similar as the Rolex uses larger and clear triangles while the GS isn't actually using triangles if you look at the actual photos it is squared at the point And really a 3 link bracelet? GS puts that bracelet on all their active line watches. Omega puts a 3 link bracelet on their ATs and has for years. The font on the bezel is very similar but that is seriously where the comparisons end man. GS uses the same crown guards as well, which are much thinner and sleeker than the more boxy Rolex crown guards. The biggest difference is the Rolex uses diver indexes, which is the first thing I see when I see the Rolex. The cyclopse is the second thing I see on the rolex (and where my interest ends).

The similarities between these watches are the same as between the GS divers and Submariner if not even less. Seiko after all uses the same index design as do many other drives as the sub (triangle at the top, circles, and sticks), the hour hands both split the lume into 3 sections, lumed dot on the second hand, triangle at the 12 on the bezel, same counting for minutes on the bezel.


----------



## bluloo

gatormac said:


> You're a tool. His comment was nothing but a troll comment. And you are nothing but a "stealth troll"; post reasonable comments followed by idiotic troll comments. And the doctored picture you posted of the Rolex case is just plain stupid. The case on this watch is totally different- more reminiscent of an Omega than a Rolex. I guess Rolex owns the patent on crown guards now. This is not a new case design for Grand Seiko. As I have stated previously, the Oyster style bracelet is common now and used by many watch makers. The Omega I am currently wearing has and Oyster style bracelet. Please, skip the Grand Seiko, and leave it to people who really understand fine watches. Trust me- I have owned both, but someone like you would be better off sticking with your Rolex and eating your lolly pop. JLC and Nomos are bit too classy for you too- you just won't ever truly appreciate them. Do you think anyone cares what brands are on your list? What does it have to do with this discussion? Please, move on to other forum discussions and leave the rest of us alone.


Trolling aside, the font doesn't appear to be an exact copy. Very similar, yes - which doesn't bother me because it looks quite nice.

Unfortunately, there are only so many design choices that are going to be aesthetically pleasing, balanced, etc. In addition to the myriad other similar designs in myriad other products, I like their choice. Many GMT bezels use a similar font (some less so, and some less so and very unattractive, IMO). Why forego a more pleasing aesthetic for the sake of "originality"?

Not sure why so many seem to be offended that one watch has similar design elements to another, but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## kplam

To throw another wrench into this discussion, the Glycine Airman, which was the original GMT watch, came out with a similar steel 24h GMT bezel in 1953. The Explorer II 1655 didn't come out with the steel GMT bezel until 1971. Do we accuse Rolex of appropriating Glycine's design cues?









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac

You guys make good points, but to be fair, the only ones I have heard claiming copying of Rolex are trolls, Rolex fanboys, and newbie collectors who don't really know much about watches or the history of many iconic brands borrowing from each other. The original review that launched the trolls merely mentioned a similarity with the bezel, not claiming a copy or homage.


----------



## omeglycine

gatormac said:


> You guys make good points, but to be fair, the only ones I have heard claiming copying of Rolex are trolls, Rolex fanboys, and newbie collectors who don't really know much about watches or the history of many iconic brands borrowing from each other. The original review that launched the trolls merely mentioned a similarity with the bezel, not claiming a copy or homage.


Having been around and read his posts for many years, BarracksSi is not a troll, fanboy, or uninformed "newbie collector."

Those of us who've been around for many years (I think) demonstrate a passion for this hobby. But, it is just a hobby. Don't lose perspective and let a difference of opinion over the design of a watch lead you to exhibiting unbecoming behavior.


----------



## omeglycine

kplam said:


> To throw another wrench into this discussion, the Glycine Airman, which was the original GMT watch, came out with a similar steel 24h GMT bezel in 1953. The Explorer II 1655 didn't come out with the steel GMT bezel until 1971. Do we accuse Rolex of appropriating Glycine's design cues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Well clearly that's an original and beautiful design


----------



## BarracksSi

omeglycine said:


> Having been around and read his posts for many years, BarracksSi is not a troll, fanboy, or uninformed "newbie collector."


Appreciate the backup.

I think the solution is for me to buy both and live with them for a while.


----------



## StufflerMike

13 posts deleted. Bickering and trolling.


----------



## DustinS

HiggsBoson said:


> Jacobkg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some new pictures are up:
> https://www.websta.one/josep.kirk
> 
> View attachment 13462897
> 
> 
> Love it. Contacted my AD yesterday to ask if he had a more definite delivery date for mine?
> Just got 'November'.
> Oh well, I'll just have to try being patient. :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, just noticed. They're using horizontal texture on the indexes instead of their normal vertical, I'm wondering how that's going to look. That might be the biggest feature of this watch for owners as I'm sure that will give it a different look and feel than prior GS's with dark dials.
Click to expand...


----------



## gatormac

DustinS said:


> HiggsBoson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, just noticed. They're using horizontal texture on the indexes instead of their normal vertical, I'm wondering how that's going to look. That might be the biggest feature of this watch for owners as I'm sure that will give it a different look and feel than prior GS's with dark dials.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting observation. It kind of looks like it might not even be brushing, but a tightly ridged texture, which might be interesting. It might just be the photo, but the quality doesn't look quite up to GS finishing. I wonder if this might just be a flawed demo model. I saw that with GS before and Omega too. I guess we will see when they come out.
Click to expand...


----------



## gatormac

You caused me to pull out my loupe and look at my GS (been a while since I have done that), and yeah I see what you are saying- vertical lines on the top of the indices, with the picture of this one having the same kinds of lines but horizontal.


----------



## BarracksSi

Going back to this pic:


Jacobkg said:


> Some new pictures are up:
> https://www.websta.one/josep.kirk
> 
> View attachment 13462897


This one's bugging me. The GSes I've seen firsthand were danged near _flawless_, just as the forums say they should be. But the indices at 1 and 2, and the edges of the hour hand's top surface, look uncharacteristically scratchy.

I keep wondering if it's the lighting, but soft lighting is usually pretty forgiving of surface blemishes; and I also wonder if this is just a one-off example.


----------



## DustinS

BarracksSi said:


> Going back to this pic:
> 
> This one's bugging me. The GSes I've seen firsthand were danged near _flawless_, just as the forums say they should be. But the indices at 1 and 2, and the edges of the hour hand's top surface, look uncharacteristically scratchy.
> 
> I keep wondering if it's the lighting, but soft lighting is usually pretty forgiving of surface blemishes; and I also wonder if this is just a one-off example.


The index appears to be a different finish than their traditional vertical stripes, but instead horizontal stripes. The angle and light is softening the horizontal stripes except at the edge giving it the appearance of some kinda off pattern. That is honestly the biggest reason I want to see these in person. That could be a legit game changer and make this almost a must buy for me. It's honestly the only thing I see now with these watches, lol.


----------



## gatormac

BarracksSi said:


> Going back to this pic:
> 
> This one's bugging me. The GSes I've seen firsthand were danged near _flawless_, just as the forums say they should be. But the indices at 1 and 2, and the edges of the hour hand's top surface, look uncharacteristically scratchy.
> 
> I keep wondering if it's the lighting, but soft lighting is usually pretty forgiving of surface blemishes; and I also wonder if this is just a one-off example.


I noticed the same thing, if you see my comment above. For one thing, it might just not be a very good photo or something with the lighting. But, it also might be a demo watch with flaws. I saw a GS like this which was discussed online a couple of years ago, and there was a great Hodinkee review of the Omega Railmaster last year that a few of us were discussing at the time that had obvious flaws in the text (like a smear). Upon receiving my Railmaster, there were no such flaws. So apparently some companies send out demo models early on for pre-release reviews. It doesn't seem very smart to me, but they do it. I don't know if that is the case here.


----------



## HiggsBoson

stuffler said:


> 13 posts deleted. Bickering and trolling.


Come on guys, this isn't the Rolex forum! ;-) :-d


----------



## BarracksSi

DustinS said:


> The index appears to be a different finish than their traditional vertical stripes, but instead horizontal stripes. The angle and light is softening the horizontal stripes except at the edge giving it the appearance of some kinda off pattern.


No, it's not the top pattern I'm talking about. It's the inconsistency of the edges, like the top of the hour marker slid across a table or got scraped by a tool (and especially the hour hand).




















gatormac said:


> I noticed the same thing, if you see my comment above. For one thing, it might just not be a very good photo or something with the lighting. But, it also might be a demo watch with flaws. I saw a GS like this which was discussed online a couple of years ago, ...
> So apparently some companies send out demo models early on for pre-release reviews. It doesn't seem very smart to me, but they do it. I don't know if that is the case here.


Yeah, I remember the GS where half the "SEIKO" had come loose from the dial and was bent.

I mean, we know excellent GS finishing usually is. It's one of the only brands where macro photos look like CG renders because the polishing and edge work are so good. I'll also assume that this is a demo watch like before (but then I wonder why they didn't ensure that this, the debut example, isn't up to par).


----------



## DustinS

BarracksSi said:


> No, it's not the top pattern I'm talking about. It's the inconsistency of the edges, like the top of the hour marker slid across a table or got scraped by a tool (and especially the hour hand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember the GS where half the "SEIKO" had come loose from the dial and was bent.
> 
> I mean, we know excellent GS finishing usually is. It's one of the only brands where macro photos look like CG renders because the polishing and edge work are so good. I'll also assume that this is a demo watch like before (but then I wonder why they didn't ensure that this, the debut example, isn't up to par).


Gotcha,

Hard to say on that image. That image itself looks a bit off and the size indicates it was resized perhaps causing some additional distortion. I sadly can imagine GS sending out substandard demos...their marketing guys are not up to standards.


----------



## ronr9286t

At a Grand Seiko Trunk Show a few years ago at Toppers, all of the demo watches were non-operating and the time was identically set at about 10:12, like the pieces in these photos. Good evidence that these are not production watches.

Ron


----------



## JoeOBrien

The hands of the yellow one are in different positions in the two images, so doesn't seem like it's a dummy. Maybe they put basic quartz movements in sample pieces? Doesn't matter though; of course the full-production watches won't have that kind of blemish.


----------



## BarracksSi

DustinS said:


> Gotcha,
> 
> Hard to say on that image. That image itself looks a bit off and the size indicates it was resized perhaps causing some additional distortion.


Nah. Resizing/cropping other well-shot photos doesn't add marks and scuffs like these. I've zoomed in and resized other GS pics and only found more microscopic details, not more blemishes.



> I sadly can imagine GS sending out substandard demos...their marketing guys are not up to standards.


That makes me wonder who's actually putting these together, along with who's letting the demo watches go out the door.

But anyway, this is kinda branching into a different topic outside of the new 9F GMT movements and the new watches.


----------



## DHPSU

Anyone know if the lume on non divers like these are expected to be as bright?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfe

Really considering pre-ordering one of these instead of a Railmaster (I really appreciate the accuracy - case seems to be slimmer and I will be traveling alot in the near future - so the GMT function will come in handy). Does Seiko make anything else with the 9F (Quartz Movement) that has lume ?


----------



## cuttlefish

DHPSU said:


> Anyone know if the lume on non divers like these are expected to be as bright?


Unlikely. The hands are smaller overall and the lume pots occupy much less space on the hands


----------



## gatormac

jwolfe said:


> Really considering pre-ordering one of these instead of a Railmaster (I really appreciate the accuracy - case seems to be slimmer and I will be traveling alot in the near future - so the GMT function will come in handy). Does Seiko make anything else with the 9F (Quartz Movement) that has lume ?


Yes- there is a pair of GS quartz divers. https://timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/grand-seiko-sbgx115-sbgx117-quartz-diver-review/


----------



## RoteBeeren

jwolfe said:


> Really considering pre-ordering one of these instead of a Railmaster (I really appreciate the accuracy - case seems to be slimmer and I will be traveling alot in the near future - so the GMT function will come in handy). Does Seiko make anything else with the 9F (Quartz Movement) that has lume ?


In addition to the 9F quartz divers SBGX115 and SBGX117 (which are unfortunately not currently in production), the'res also the antimagentic SBGX291 and SBGX 293, as well as the SBGV243, SBGV245 and SBGV247 sport watches. The 247 is one of the 25th anniversary LE's with 1000 total to be produced, but it seems they'll still be easy to find for some time. Those are the only 9F's with lume I can think of, but there may be more.


----------



## omeglycine

Just put a deposit down on this one










And was talked into purchasing this one as well


----------



## gatormac

RoteBeeren said:


> In addition to the 9F quartz divers SBGX115 and SBGX117 (which are unfortunately not currently in production)...


I didn't realize they had stopped production of those. What a shame.


----------



## DHPSU

gatormac said:


> I didn't realize they had stopped production of those. What a shame.


Yeah, it's a shame. I had the white dial, sold it to fund another. I definitely want to buy it again, hopefully they come out with updated versions at some point. The only thing, it was a very heavy watch and the clasp was especially bulky. But wow, what a dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

DHPSU said:


> Yeah, it's a shame. I had the white dial, sold it to fund another. I definitely want to buy it again, hopefully they come out with updated versions at some point. The only thing, it was a very heavy watch and the clasp was especially bulky. But wow, what a dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only we could keep them all (and keep our sanity!)

Same story for me. At the time I was on a ceramic only kick for black bezel divers. Very specific, and very silly. :-d


----------



## DHPSU

omeglycine said:


> If only we could keep them all (and keep our sanity!)
> 
> Same story for me. At the time I was on a ceramic only kick for black bezel divers. Very specific, and very silly. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13494053


You sold it also?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzie01

Beautiful


----------



## omeglycine

DHPSU said:


> You sold it also?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did. The hands also didn't end up speaking to me, prefer more traditional GS hands. But the dial was great as you said, the case wonderfully-finished, and the bracelet far better than most give it credit for.


----------



## gatormac

I would love to see them do new similar quartz diver but reduce the diameter to 40mm.


----------



## pdsf

gatormac said:


> I would love to see them do new similar quartz diver but reduce the diameter to 40mm.


That would be great (except for my wallet...)!!!


----------



## DHPSU

Another pic on instagram 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzie01

Great


----------



## Watch19

gatormac said:


> I would love to see them do new similar quartz diver but reduce the diameter to 40mm.


That's the dream, A GS Quartz or Spring Drive Diver 40mm or less and also <12mm thick.


----------



## HiggsBoson

DHPSU said:


> Another pic on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture. However, it's making waiting for mine to arrive, even more difficult!


----------



## entrynmbrv

I can’t wait to see what the yellow looks like in person. These pictures have it going from goldenrod to electric.


----------



## wongkeion

gatormac said:


> I would love to see them do new similar quartz diver but reduce the diameter to 40mm.


I hope so too. I really like GS diver ( SBGH255 ), but it is too large for me. If it is reduce to 42mm or 40mm, it should be a good idea.


----------



## kamonjj

wongkeion said:


> I hope so too. I really like GS diver ( SBGH255 ), but it is too large for me. If it is reduce to 42mm or 40mm, it should be a good idea.


Yea a 40mm GS with a better clasp would be just what the doctor ordered. Sign me up


----------



## nhlducks35

The lugs really remind me of Omega's


----------



## Jacobkg

nhlducks35 said:


> The lugs really remind me of Omega's


Good point. That was actually the first thing I noticed when I saw them. Probably the one thing I wished were different.


----------



## DHPSU

New photo on Instagram. You can really see the charcoal dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

Looks like they released another one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

DHPSU said:


> Looks like they released another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my! That's totally different. Release of another LE before the first LE is even out?


----------



## DHPSU

pdsf said:


> Oh my! That's totally different. Release of another LE before the first LE is even out?


It's very nice, actually it was leaked when I first saw the yellow LE. I prefer the yellow, but I was looking for a yellow accented watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

DHPSU said:


> It's very nice, actually it was leaked when I first saw the yellow LE. I prefer the yellow, but I was looking for a yellow accented watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting. This one has a bit of yellow, too? I almost put down a deposit for the yellow LE (if only a certain AD had responded to my email!!). I have been looking for a green dial and a GMT, so this is very tempting...part of me wishes this is 39mmx46mm like the others..


----------



## DHPSU

pdsf said:


> Thanks for posting. This one has a bit of yellow, too? I almost put down a deposit for the yellow LE (if only a certain AD had responded to my email!!). I have been looking for a green dial and a GMT, so this is very tempting...part of me wishes this is 39mmx46mm like the others..


The yellow on the green one looks almost goldish. I like the stark contrast better. But if I was in the market for a green watch, your not going to find one much better than this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

DHPSU said:


> The yellow on the green one looks almost goldish. I like the stark contrast better. But if I was in the market for a green watch, your not going to find one much better than this.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You enabling?  You made a good point. I should find out if the yellow on the green is more yellow or goldish. It does look very attractive to me. I will post any info I manage to find out. By the way, does the GMT hand on the green one seem like a skeleton?


----------



## DHPSU

I do what I can. Yeah, the end of the gmt hand looks open.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

DHPSU said:


> Looks like they released another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C'mon seiko.... look at the end link fit. Seriously??? Not acceptable on a watch of this caliber


----------



## cuttlefish

Toothbras said:


> C'mon seiko.... look at the end link fit. Seriously??? Not acceptable on a watch of this caliber


Isn't it just a render?


----------



## DHPSU

Another shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

cuttlefish said:


> Isn't it just a render?


If it is, then isn't that extra reason to make everything look as precise as possible? Like drawing a car for an advert with rust on it


----------



## omeglycine

That SBGN007 has me contemplating switching my preorder on the 005. I know, I know: just get both


----------



## blowlamp

Toothbras said:


> C'mon seiko.... look at the end link fit. Seriously??? Not acceptable on a watch of this caliber


I fail to see the problem.


----------



## Toothbras

blowlamp said:


> I fail to see the problem.


Really? This belongs on a $200 watch, not $2000 (or whatever this costs). They could take a lesson from Rolex here, their end links are so tight you couldn't even fit a mosquito pube in the gap


----------



## DustinS

Toothbras said:


> Really? This belongs on a $200 watch, not $2000 (or whatever this costs). They could take a lesson from Rolex here, their end links are so tight you couldn't even fit a mosquito pube in the gap


Rolex end links are also a ROYAL pain to take off! GS has always very intentionally NOT gone that direction to assure that us geeks can swap things out. I however WILL say that the gap at the end of the lug to the endlink vs at the top does look off to me, but I don't put any value on their renderings, I'm 100% sure Seiko doesn't like selling their watches. it is the only explanation for these images ever being seen!


----------



## Toothbras

DustinS said:


> Rolex end links are also a ROYAL pain to take off! GS has always very intentionally NOT gone that direction to assure that us geeks can swap things out. I however WILL say that the gap at the end of the lug to the endlink vs at the top does look off to me, but I don't put any value on their renderings, I'm 100% sure Seiko doesn't like selling their watches. it is the only explanation for these images ever being seen!


----------



## manofrolex

Toothbras said:


> If it is, then isn't that extra reason to make everything look as precise as possible? Like drawing a car for an advert with rust on it


Real pic looks pretty darn good to me


----------



## Toothbras

jmanlay said:


> Real pic looks pretty darn good to me


Wayyyyyy better


----------



## cuttlefish

Toothbras said:


> Wayyyyyy better


And the world was saved!


----------



## cuttlefish

I'd prefer a "$200" fit that is reasonably good and I can actually use to a "$2000" fit that calms some people's OCD while making it near impossible to refit the bracelet.


----------



## matthew P

jmanlay said:


> Real pic looks pretty darn good to me


This one is looking very good to me lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowlamp

Toothbras said:


> Really? This belongs on a $200 watch, not $2000 (or whatever this costs). They could take a lesson from Rolex here, their end links are so tight you couldn't even fit a mosquito pube in the gap


Seiko doesn't need any lessons from anyone. They could easily do the super-tight-fit thing Rolex does, but Rolex does it to try and make it appear that the end link is (kind of) part of the case. Seiko put those shapes, blends, and tiny clearances in to create a different effect, that's all.


----------



## Toothbras

blowlamp said:


> Seiko doesn't need any lessons from anyone. They could easily do the super-tight-fit thing Rolex does, but Rolex does it to try and make it appear that the end link is (kind of) part of the case. Seiko put those shapes, blends, and tiny clearances in to create a different effect, that's all.


They obviously do, and they did. Take a look at the real life photo above. Super tight and crispy, just the way Rolex does it


----------



## blowlamp

Toothbras said:


> *They obviously do, and they did*. Take a look at the real life photo above. Super tight and crispy, just the way Rolex does it


What, in a couple of days? I don't think so. Seiko do their own thing and the fit in the picture looks just the same as my 3 year old GS.


----------



## Toothbras

blowlamp said:


> What, in a couple of days? I don't think so. Seiko do their own thing and the fit in the picture looks just the same as my 3 year old GS.


No, dude. What I mean is the actual watch (not the renders) has super tight and perfectly machines endlinks. So, they took a page from the Rolex book and designed a truly great product. No one wants loose and wobbly end link fit, saying it makes strap changes easier is just making excuses for an inferior product. This is a superior product, hence the Rolex-like end link fit


----------



## JoeOBrien

What are you basing this on? That picture of the black and red one above where you can't see the end link fit because it's at an angle? If you find a head-on picture of the sports models, the end links look the same as that green dial one. I'm not even saying there's anything wrong with the end links, but that's not a good picture to be drawing your conclusions from.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Let's wait until the watches are actually released before we get overly concerned about the fit.
Mine is arriving in November, if it's not 'spot on', I'll be the first to complain! :-d


----------



## DustinS

Toothbras said:


> No, dude. What I mean is the actual watch (not the renders) has super tight and perfectly machines endlinks. So, they took a page from the Rolex book and designed a truly great product. No one wants loose and wobbly end link fit, saying it makes strap changes easier is just making excuses for an inferior product. This is a superior product, hence the Rolex-like end link fit


I have two GS's and I'm rather glad they do NOT have Rolex level endlink fit.


----------



## omeglycine

I don’t expect Grand Seiko to match Rolex in terms of fit on many components, including bracelet link articulation, endlink fit, etc. And I don’t expect Rolex to match Grand Seiko in many elements of finishing, especially hands and dial indices. The two brands exhibit different priorities working within the constraints of their desired markets and margins. 

There’s no free lunch. If you’re looking to match the best of both brands, well frankly I don’t think any sports watch does, but a VC Overseas or the like would be the closest to doing so. The cost of entry is also 3-5x of “competing” Rolex and GS models.


----------



## blowlamp

I own the latest version of the Rolex Explorer and two recent models of Grand Seiko, one with a 3 piece bracelet and the other with a 5 piece bracelet - all in stainless steel. I can find no reason to believe the Explorer is superior to either. The Rolex Easy Link feature is OK, but I never need to use it, the clasp is much thicker and bulkier and some of its mechanism is unpolished and slightly 'clanky' looking in my opinion. The 3 piece links seem to be assembled and then linished as one unit, which makes manufacture more simple

Taking a closer look at the Grand Seiko bracelet will show all sorts of intricate polishing and time-consuming manufacturing differences over the Rolex offering. It's much more 3D in appearance too, the Rolex being very 'flat'.


----------



## DHPSU

blowlamp said:


> Taking a closer look at the Grand Seiko bracelet will show all sorts of intricate polishing and time-consuming manufacturing differences over the Rolex offering. It's much more 3D in appearance too, the Rolex being very 'flat'.


I'm definitely going to take a closer look. I'm expecting the SBGN001 in November. I have a BLNR also, so it will be a fun comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

JoeOBrien said:


> What are you basing this on? That picture of the black and red one above where you can't see the end link fit because it's at an angle? If you find a head-on picture of the sports models, the end links look the same as that green dial one. I'm not even saying there's anything wrong with the end links, but that's not a good picture to be drawing your conclusions from.


Owned a sbgm027 and there was no gap and do not expect this new model to have any gaps either but that is just me


----------



## pdsf

Another pic posted on Instagram by Joe.


----------



## nhlducks35

I much prefer the lume on watches, it can be really hard to see the time when it gets really dark, even though the hands and indices are super polished


----------



## kamonjj

nhlducks35 said:


> I much prefer the lume on watches, it can be really hard to see the time when it gets really dark, even though the hands and indices are super polished


+2, I agree with preferring lume. However, when I look at my GS, I am enamored with the finishing of the hands. Lume would have destroyed the absolutely top notch hand finishing work. But, it's a dress watch, so no lume required.

For something sporty or rugged, lume all the way without question.


----------



## manofrolex

nhlducks35 said:


> I much prefer the lume on watches, it can be really hard to see the time when it gets really dark, even though the hands and indices are super polished


One reason i sold my sbdm027 . No lume yet i considered it a sporty watch so the two didn't jive and it was way too thick for its size


----------



## Mavrobasilis

besides the gorgeous looks, one thing I like in particular is the use of odds for the 24hr
the 6/18 not facing out- or inwards when evens are used is a massive OCD trigger


----------



## pdsf

Mavrobasilis said:


> besides the gorgeous looks, one thing I like in particular is the use of odds for the 24hr
> the 6/18 not facing out- or inwards when evens are used is a massive OCD trigger


Ha, yes, I do like the use of odd numbers for the 24hr. I am wondering if this, SBGN007, has the same dial size as the SBGN001/003/005. Based on official pics, they are pretty close. I might be obsessive about this but it's right on the edge of "will it fit, will it not fit?" for me.

I understand the attraction of having lume. Not a significant factor for me because my current watches don't have great lume anyway so after a few hours they might as well have no lume. :-\


----------



## mike_right

So sorry if this is an stupid question but... looking at the main picture of the SBGN001 in Grand Seiko website you can see that the second’s hand is totally misaligned. It is me or it is a render error? Because I suppose that the second’s hand is going to move step by step and not like spring drive units... 

Thanks!


----------



## bluloo

mike_right said:


> So sorry if this is an stupid question but... looking at the main picture of the SBGN001 in Grand Seiko website you can see that the second's hand is totally misaligned. It is me or it is a render error? Because I suppose that the second's hand is going to move step by step and not like spring drive units...
> 
> Thanks!


It's just a render, plus refraction is going to impact how the seconds hand alignment looks, depending on the viewing angle.


----------



## DHPSU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

New pics of the SBGN007 have been posted here: https://www.seikodo.org/news/topic/grandseiko-sbgn007/

Some of them:


----------



## heineken4u

Best picture yet, this looks fantastic. I'm digging the dial. Anyone wish it was a bidirectional bezel instead? For 3.5k quartz, they should have added that complication.


DHPSU said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

Photos are coming in hot and heavy now.











__
http://instagr.am/p/Bo1KShzn_We/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS

That green dial is seriously cool and that gold GTM hand is awesome.


----------



## Jacobkg

I have a preorder on the sbgn001 (the charcoal and yellow model expected for November). If anyone is interested in having my spot send me a PM


----------



## DHPSU

Jacobkg said:


> I have a preorder on the sbgn001 (the charcoal and yellow model expected for November). If anyone is interested in having my spot send me a PM


Why are you canceling?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u

DHPSU said:


> Why are you canceling?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Curious too

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobkg

My watch funds got reallocated for the time being.


----------



## JoeOBrien

Jacobkg said:


> My watch funds got reallocated for the time being.


What, you mean you decided to get a real Explorer II instead ?


----------



## zuckermania

I keep going back and forth, but I think I'm going to pass on picking one of these up. I love the concept of a 9F GMT, and have wondered how long until GS caught up with Citizen... but this one just doesn't do it for me. I think it's the day/night coloring on the rehaut. Just a bit too sporty.


----------



## heineken4u

zuckermania said:


> I keep going back and forth, but I think I'm going to pass on picking one of these up. I love the concept of a 9F GMT, and have wondered how long until GS caught up with Citizen... but this one just doesn't do it for me. I think it's the day/night coloring on the rehaut. Just a bit too sporty.


There are two other color options without the day/night scheme.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

Well the other two also have the half and half chapter rings, just not in bright colours. The SBGN007 does not, and it's not in the 'sport' case.


----------



## zuckermania

heineken4u said:


> There are two other color options without the day/night scheme.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not true! The SBGN003 and SBGN005 have the same thing but use white instead of yellow.


----------



## DHPSU

zuckermania said:


> I keep going back and forth, but I think I'm going to pass on picking one of these up. I love the concept of a 9F GMT, and have wondered how long until GS caught up with Citizen... but this one just doesn't do it for me. I think it's the day/night coloring on the rehaut. Just a bit too sporty.


I'm struggling also, I actually love the yellow, it's actually between this and the North Flag, I am having a pickle of a time deciding which one! Any helpful thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

DHPSU said:


> I'm struggling also, I actually love the yellow, it's actually between this and the North Flag, I am having a pickle of a time deciding which one! Any helpful thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They both look smashing. The GS LE may hold more visual interest over time (all in the eye of the beholder). Their listed prices are comparable, aren't they? With the GS LE, I reckon AD discount would be minimal, if any. You might get more for your money with the GS 9F GMT in terms of finishing, but this is just a guess as I have not seen the NF in real life.

Cost to own would be lower for the GS 9F GMT over time because you won't have to worry about servicing it much.  The Tudor is a good watch and has a supposedly good movement, but the GS 9F line is top in the business (one could argue Citizen's HAQ has the edge but to me, they can share the top spot .

Then again, they are very different watches so I should shut up now. 

I almost put down a deposit for the yellow LE, had an AD got back to me. Then, I saw the SBGN007.... I have been stuffing myself with comfort food, with the hope that my wrist would get bigger and it'd fit me for sure.


----------



## matthew P

As is always the case with Seiko product photography I’m waiting till I see these in person to make any sort of decision 
I still think it would make an awesome daily wearer...... that being said the yellow split 24 hour rehalt is a miss for me, looks lop sided. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuckermania

DHPSU said:


> I'm struggling also, I actually love the yellow, it's actually between this and the North Flag, I am having a pickle of a time deciding which one! Any helpful thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's actually a really good this vs. that. Both are great watches and you can't go wrong with either. Here's my take:

If you actually need an independently adjustable hour hand, get the GS. If you don't travel across timezones all that frequently get the Tudor. Tudor/Rolex does the date complication better than anybody else. No danger hours for quick setting! Some people like independently adjustable hour hands because it makes changing the time on DST easier, but that's only twice a year. I've come to learn that I prefer watches with independently adjustable 24 hour hands (i.e. ETA 2893) because I change the date more often than I change time zones. Don't get sucked into the "true GMT" blather. There's no such thing as a "true GMT", there's only which style you find more useful.

The proportions of the Tudor are great. The Genta case is great. A few things I didn't like- the movement isn't decorated nicely enough to warrant a display caseback. Also my OCD bugs me about there being a 12 and 6 marker but no 3 or 9. The 12 and 6 are balanced by the date and PR complication, but it still bugs me.

Gun to my head I'd take the blue GS.


----------



## jandrese

I saw the yellow one and the green one, the special ones, in the Ginza Boutique today. The yellow GMT hand really pops.


----------



## DHPSU

jandrese said:


> I saw the yellow one and the green one, the special ones, in the Ginza Boutique today. The yellow GMT hand really pops.


Any other comments, specifically on the yellow LE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

jandrese said:


> I saw the yellow one and the green one, the special ones, in the Ginza Boutique today. The yellow GMT hand really pops.





DHPSU said:


> Any other comments, specifically on the yellow LE?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I (we) want details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jandrese

pdsf said:


> Yes, I (we) want details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK, so, yeah, first, there are so many GS in there that even otherwise killer pieces meld into the sea. There is also Credor and historical pieces on loan from the Seiko museum so it's easy to get distracted. I mean they have a two Credor Eichi--OMFG!!!!

Anyway, back to the new quartz pieces. The green is a bit dark. At a certain angle it is almost black then twist your wrist and it's green again. As you can see the green design has 24 hr scale inboard on the chapter ring. That watch focuses on the local time. The GMT hand retreats a bit visually and you don't focus on it. The yellow model is bright. From a distance it is more subdued, but look close and you see the yellow loud and clear. The yellow GMT is front and center. This, combined with the 24-hour scale on the bezel (which by the way is more narrow and really not hardly at all like the Rolex so get off that folks) makes the GMT function stand out over the local time. Does that make any sense? I could have taken photos, but really, we've seen the photos. I have a very similar watch to the green one in general design, the High-Beat GMT Iwate dial so the green one is redundant for me. The yellow one was not for me. Not because of the yellow, but because of the prominence of the GMT timekeeping and at least with first impressions I was not a fan of the bezel appearance on the wrist. To me it looked, I don't know...not for me. Regarding the yellow I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that if the color scheme of the Tudor North Face is not for you then you won't like this either.

Since somebody will ask I did not buy a GS there. At least not yet, I might go back. I did, however, buy a Citizen Chronomaster Washi dial A060-T024271 that is freaking amazing in appearance and technology.


----------



## Bill Adler

jandrese said:


> OK, so, yeah, first, there are so many GS in there that even otherwise killer pieces meld into the sea. There is also Credor and historical pieces on loan from the Seiko museum so it's easy to get distracted. I mean they have a two Credor Eichi--OMFG!!!!
> 
> Anyway, back to the new quartz pieces. The green is a bit dark. At a certain angle it is almost black then twist your wrist and it's green again. As you can see the green design has 24 hr scale inboard on the chapter ring. That watch focuses on the local time. The GMT hand retreats a bit visually and you don't focus on it. The yellow model is bright. From a distance it is more subdued, but look close and you see the yellow loud and clear. The yellow GMT is front and center. This, combined with the 24-hour scale on the bezel (which by the way is more narrow and really not hardly at all like the Rolex so get off that folks) makes the GMT function stand out over the local time. Does that make any sense? I could have taken photos, but really, we've seen the photos. I have a very similar watch to the green one in general design, the High-Beat GMT Iwate dial so the green one is redundant for me. The yellow one was not for me. Not because of the yellow, but because of the prominence of the GMT timekeeping and at least with first impressions I was not a fan of the bezel appearance on the wrist. To me it looked, I don't know...not for me. Regarding the yellow I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that if the color scheme of the Tudor North Face is not for you then you won't like this either.
> 
> Since somebody will ask I did not buy a GS there. At least not yet, I might go back. I did, however, buy a Citizen Chronomaster Washi dial A060-T024271 that is freaking amazing in appearance and technology.


Japan is a watch enthusiast's paradise.


----------



## BarracksSi

jandrese said:


> I did, however, buy a Citizen Chronomaster Washi dial A060-T024271 that is freaking amazing in appearance and technology.


pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics ??


----------



## DHPSU

jandrese said:


> OK, so, yeah, first, there are so many GS in there that even otherwise killer pieces meld into the sea. There is also Credor and historical pieces on loan from the Seiko museum so it's easy to get distracted. I mean they have a two Credor Eichi--OMFG!!!!
> 
> Anyway, back to the new quartz pieces. The green is a bit dark. At a certain angle it is almost black then twist your wrist and it's green again. As you can see the green design has 24 hr scale inboard on the chapter ring. That watch focuses on the local time. The GMT hand retreats a bit visually and you don't focus on it. The yellow model is bright. From a distance it is more subdued, but look close and you see the yellow loud and clear. The yellow GMT is front and center. This, combined with the 24-hour scale on the bezel (which by the way is more narrow and really not hardly at all like the Rolex so get off that folks) makes the GMT function stand out over the local time. Does that make any sense? I could have taken photos, but really, we've seen the photos. I have a very similar watch to the green one in general design, the High-Beat GMT Iwate dial so the green one is redundant for me. The yellow one was not for me. Not because of the yellow, but because of the prominence of the GMT timekeeping and at least with first impressions I was not a fan of the bezel appearance on the wrist. To me it looked, I don't know...not for me. Regarding the yellow I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that if the color scheme of the Tudor North Face is not for you then you won't like this either.
> 
> Since somebody will ask I did not buy a GS there. At least not yet, I might go back. I did, however, buy a Citizen Chronomaster Washi dial A060-T024271 that is freaking amazing in appearance and technology.


The Washi dial is on my short list. Funny you should mention the North Flag, as I am trying to finalize my decision between the yellow GS and the North Flag. You probably have seen my posts regarding such, I'm sure I've exhausted this topic, but now that you've seen the GS in person, any thoughts on the two?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

jandrese said:


> OK, so, yeah, first, there are so many GS in there that even otherwise killer pieces meld into the sea. There is also Credor and historical pieces on loan from the Seiko museum so it's easy to get distracted. I mean they have a two Credor Eichi--OMFG!!!!
> 
> Anyway, back to the new quartz pieces. The green is a bit dark. At a certain angle it is almost black then twist your wrist and it's green again. As you can see the green design has 24 hr scale inboard on the chapter ring. That watch focuses on the local time. The GMT hand retreats a bit visually and you don't focus on it. The yellow model is bright. From a distance it is more subdued, but look close and you see the yellow loud and clear. The yellow GMT is front and center. This, combined with the 24-hour scale on the bezel (which by the way is more narrow and really not hardly at all like the Rolex so get off that folks) makes the GMT function stand out over the local time. Does that make any sense? I could have taken photos, but really, we've seen the photos. I have a very similar watch to the green one in general design, the High-Beat GMT Iwate dial so the green one is redundant for me. The yellow one was not for me. Not because of the yellow, but because of the prominence of the GMT timekeeping and at least with first impressions I was not a fan of the bezel appearance on the wrist. To me it looked, I don't know...not for me. Regarding the yellow I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that if the color scheme of the Tudor North Face is not for you then you won't like this either.
> 
> Since somebody will ask I did not buy a GS there. At least not yet, I might go back. I did, however, buy a Citizen Chronomaster Washi dial A060-T024271 that is freaking amazing in appearance and technology.


Thank you so much! I appreciate your take on the green being more of a local time GMT watch vs the yellow's GMT function is more front and center. It makes sense to me. Did you try them on? I wonder if they fit similarly.

And congrats on the Chronomaster. They do look lovely. Did you get the 4020 or 4030 (isn't the A060 the mvmt number)? I echo another member's request "pics pics pics pics..." 

Enjoy the rest of your time there.


----------



## jandrese

DHPSU said:


> The Washi dial is on my short list. Funny you should mention the North Flag, as I am trying to finalize my decision between the yellow GS and the North Flag. You probably have seen my posts regarding such, I'm sure I've exhausted this topic, but now that you've seen the GS in person, any thoughts on the two?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion the GS smokes the North Flag. Prettier, way better finished, it's GS at it's quartz best.


----------



## jandrese

Here is a teaser pic of the Citizen and also a stock photo of anther watch I bought at the swank Wako store in Ginza. The watch is the SARX029 that is basically a Presage with a high end urushi dial. It is special. Almost bought a Wako edition GS as well. Maybe next time. I'll do review posts later.


----------



## HiggsBoson

That Chronomaster is just gorgeous! :-!


----------



## DHPSU

jandrese said:


> In my opinion the GS smokes the North Flag. Prettier, way better finished, it's GS at it's quartz best.


Thanks! Much appreciated! I think you just pushed me over the edge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

I'm sure it's been mentioned before. The 9F GMT has caught my eye. I've been gifted a Tudor GMT for my birthday so there won't be another watch purchase for the foreseeable, but that suits me as I'd be keen in seeing a non professional bezel and a more dressier variant like the green dial come out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

DHPSU said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dear, the yellow looks lime green in that photo! :-(


----------



## berni29

Hi

Nothing getting the colour balance in the photo right would not fix. Then would be yellow again. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senu

Hi

The New GS GMT SBGN001, looks fantastic, any videos of one been posted yet ?

i would like to see one in person but the GS Boutique in London is not expecting them in stock for a week or two.

If anyone has a link to a video ? please post it up.

Regards

Simon


----------



## BarracksSi

senu said:


> i would like to see one in person but the GS Boutique in London is not expecting them in stock for a week or two.
> 
> If anyone has a link to a video ? please post it up.


Sounds like you're volunteering to make the first 9F GMT vid.

Shoot some good video and you're guaranteed several thousand hits on YouTube.


----------



## bjn74

Photos from Time and Tide review. Looks nice!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Just had an email from my Grand Seiko AD. My new GS SBGN001G has been shipped and arrives tomorrow! :-!
I'll post pictures as soon as it arrives, I promise. 
Sooo excited.


----------



## DHPSU

HiggsBoson said:


> Just had an email from my Grand Seiko AD. My new GS SBGN001G has been shipped and arrives tomorrow! :-!
> I'll post pictures as soon as it arrives, I promise.
> Sooo excited.


Excellent! Looking forward to seeing them! Can't wait until I get the "call"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senu

HiggsBoson said:


> Just had an email from my Grand Seiko AD. My new GS SBGN001G has been shipped and arrives tomorrow! :-!
> I'll post pictures as soon as it arrives, I promise.
> Sooo excited.


Hi

I have just been on the phone to the GS AD Porters in Glasgow, they have the new SBGN001G in stock today, if i have time I will have a walk into the Arcade and have a look at it.

S.


----------



## bam49

double post..


----------



## bam49

HiggsBoson said:


> Just had an email from my Grand Seiko AD. My new GS SBGN001G has been shipped and arrives tomorrow! :-!
> I'll post pictures as soon as it arrives, I promise.
> Sooo excited.


Could I ask you which AD that is please? I might have to take the train into Central London tomorrow to visit the Seiko Boutique to see if they have them in.. Never been before so maybe it's time to visit if they have the LE GMT quartz in.. Bet you'll have trouble getting off to sleep tonight !


----------



## anthonyw

bjn74 said:


> Photos from Time and Tide review. Looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow what a beauty...that dark blue green is amazing and creates such a striking contrast with the applied logo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9F61

bam49 said:


> Could I ask you which AD that is please? I might have to take the train into Central London tomorrow to visit the Seiko Boutique to see if they have them in.. Never been before so maybe it's time to visit if they have the LE GMT quartz in.. Bet you'll have trouble getting off to sleep tonight !


They have both of the new GMT's in the London Boutique.

The design of the bezel is pretty wild on the green one...


----------



## bam49

Thanks for the tip - that could be my Saturday morning sorted :-!


----------



## senu

9F61 said:


> They have both of the new GMT's in the London Boutique.
> 
> The design of the bezel is pretty wild on the green one...


Hi

I rang the Knightsbridge Boutique Wednesday and they were waiting for the New Quartz GMT's to arrive, I'm 100% sure the sales assistant said she would e mail me when the New LTD ED GMT Quartz arrived in stock and the other two Quartz GMT's were expected late December or early new year.

That ties in with the AD in Glasgow who said they had received the New LTD ED GMT Quartz but wouldn't have the other two GMTs until the new year.

My advice ring before travelling to ensure they have the exact watch in stock and on the premises.

Regards

Simon


----------



## bam49

thanks for that info, maybe they just landed in there today? If they have got them (yellow 9F GMT LE), in the Glasgow AD then surely they must have them in the 'European flagship boutique'? I hope so, be great to see them in the flesh!


----------



## 9F61

bam49 said:


> thanks for that info, maybe they just landed in there today? If they have got them (yellow 9F GMT LE), in the Glasgow AD then surely they must have them in the 'European flagship boutique'? I hope so, be great to see them in the flesh!


Yes, they arrived just today.

Sorry, I'm not up on the reference numbers for these as GMT's are not my thing but they have the green dial, which I presume is the Ltd Edition as it has the gold star on the dial and also the black and yellow piece with the Rolex Explorer II style bezel.

They also have the two 25th Anniversary Ltd Editions, the white dial day/date and the two-tone display back 44GS cased one.

There is also a 9F black dial Anti-Magnetic (usually JDM only).

By the sounds of it they had had quite a lot of interest in the two new watches and expected to sell them before the weekend is out so if you are a buyer I'd get on the phone with a deposit...


----------



## 9F61

bam49 said:


> thanks for that info, maybe they just landed in there today? If they have got them (yellow 9F GMT LE), in the Glasgow AD then surely they must have them in the 'European flagship boutique'? I hope so, be great to see them in the flesh!


Yes, they arrived just today.

Sorry, I'm not up on the reference numbers for these as GMT's are not my thing but they have the green dial, which I presume is the Ltd Edition as it has the gold star on the dial and also the black and yellow piece with the Rolex Explorer II style bezel.

They also have the two 25th Anniversary Ltd Editions, the white dial day/date and the two-tone display back 44GS cased one.

There is also a 9F black dial Anti-Magnetic (usually JDM only).

By the sounds of it they had had quite a lot of interest in the two new watches and expected to sell them before the weekend is out so if you are a buyer I'd get on the phone with a deposit...


----------



## bam49

Thanks for confirming the new arrivals - It is the yellow one I wanted to see; SBGN001.. But I really like the blue version (I like blue dials), which is not released till Jan or February I think. So I did not intend to buy one tomorrow (never say never though!), just that it would be nice to see them 'in person' and I have never been to the Seiko boutique before..


----------



## 9F61

Oh, you'll have a great trip if you've never been before!


----------



## bam49

Just checked opening times - I'll be there for 10am sharp wearing my Spring Drive :-! Thanks


----------



## senu

Hi

Yes very good customer service at Seiko Knightsbridge, ask for Ziva Ventin ...............she is quite knowledgeable and very helpful. 

Every time I have visited its been very quiet and I'm the only one in the place.

Regards

Simon


----------



## pdsf

DHPSU said:


> Excellent! Looking forward to seeing them! Can't wait until I get the "call"!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh so you made a decision between the SBGN001 and the North Flag then. 

My US AD has not received shipment of the LEs yet and doesn't know when they will arrive...


----------



## DHPSU

pdsf said:


> oh so you made a decision between the SBGN001 and the North Flag then.
> 
> My US AD has not received shipment of the LEs yet and doesn't know when they will arrive...


Seems like it...but nothing is set in stone until the stickers are peeled off  I heard from a reliable source that the LE's are due any day to the US boutiques and shortly thereafter to the US AD's. So, maybe sometime next week if all goes well.


----------



## pdsf

DHPSU said:


> Seems like it...but nothing is set in stone until the stickers are peeled off  I heard from a reliable source that the LE's are due any day to the US boutiques and shortly thereafter to the US AD's. So, maybe sometime next week if all goes well.


I wish you good luck with your decision. 

To our Euro friends - post pics and vids!! 

Edit - just saw this on Instagram:


----------



## Independent George

bam49 said:


> Thanks for confirming the new arrivals - It is the yellow one I wanted to see; SBGN001.. But I really like the blue version (I like blue dials), which is not released till Jan or February I think. So I did not intend to buy one tomorrow (never say never though!), just that it would be nice to see them 'in person' and I have never been to the Seiko boutique before..


Americans! For what it's worth: I just got off the phone with the GS Boutique in Beverly Hills. They expect to get the 001 and the 007 in a few weeks (in time for the Xmas shopping season), but the 003 and the 005 won't arrive until February. He couldn't confirm whether Boutiques will get these before ADs, but he suspects they will, because the Boutiques tend to get watches before the ADs. Good news: if you live in Miami or LA, you are in luck.

Bad news is that my experience with Manufacturer Boutiques versus third-party ADs is that the Boutiques are less likely to "deal" than ADs.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

senu said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just been on the phone to the GS AD Porters in Glasgow, they have the new SBGN001G in stock today, if i have time I will have a walk into the Arcade and have a look at it.
> 
> S.


Excellent!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George

The SBGN001 & 007 arrived today at the Beverly Hills Boutique. Gonna check them out tomorrow.


----------



## DHPSU

Independent George said:


> The SBGN001 & 007 arrived today at the Beverly Hills Boutique. Gonna check them out tomorrow.


Let us know what you find. I heard they may be available at boutiques this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtynerf

Got mine 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

bam49 said:


> Could I ask you which AD that is please? I might have to take the train into Central London tomorrow to visit the Seiko Boutique to see if they have them in.. Never been before so maybe it's time to visit if they have the LE GMT quartz in.. Bet you'll have trouble getting off to sleep tonight !


Sure, no problem. Jura Watches, authorised UK Grand Seiko dealer. :-!


----------



## HiggsBoson

HiggsBoson said:


> Just had an email from my Grand Seiko AD. My new GS SBGN001G has been shipped and arrives tomorrow! :-!
> I'll post pictures as soon as it arrives, I promise.
> Sooo excited.


Here she is! :-!


----------



## sixtynerf

wanted this to replace my sports watch but my AD could not get it 


HiggsBoson said:


> Here she is! :-!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

HiggsBoson said:


> Here she is! :-!


Congrats! First impressions? No lime green I assume . Is the crystal a little domed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

I’ll tell you what, the 9F sure guarantees that the watch isn’t going to be crazy thick.


----------



## HiggsBoson

DHPSU said:


> Congrats! First impressions? No lime green I assume . Is the crystal a little domed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, no lime green! :-d
The crystal is indeed, slightly domed. The watch is very well engineered, build quality & finish are exceptional. Well, that's what would we expect from GS, isn't it. 
I've used a 10x loupe (something which I've regretted using, on other watches I own) and found *NO *imperfections! :-! 
Rolex & Omega, take note here please. ;-)


----------



## bam49

I went into the Seiko boutique this morning to see the SBGN001G in person. I was impressed with how it looks and how it wore on the wrist.. The watch has a quite a heft to it though - it felt a lot heavier than the GS SBGT033 I used to own until very recently. Not surprising really as the case is completely different and a lot sportier.
Couple of observations : The dial texture that you can so clearly see in HiggsBoson's shot above - I could hardly see that at all in the boutique wearing my reading glasses. The dial surface seemed quite flat and that texture does not leap out at you by any means..

The second hand ends in a very fine diameter (seemed a lot finer than the SBGT033) and the minute markers are also very fine. I was a bit dismayed to spot (even looking at it in the glass case), that the second hand did not hit the markers perfectly all the way round the dial.
When I had the watch in my hand close up it was more apparent. When the salesman (very friendly chap), sat down with me (I was left on my own with it initially as he dealt with a customer), I pointed this out to him. He looked closely and agreed with me that in some places around the dial it did not hit the markers perfectly.
He said that this could be adjusted/ tweaked to ensure it does line up perfectly. I can't be sure now if he said they could do this in the backroom or, if it had to go back to the Seiko UK service centre. He said they only adjust/tweak the quartz models on the GS range - not on any of their other, cheaper quartz models..

So I did like it - I would seriously think about picking up the blue version when its available in February, but I was disappointed to see this flaw in this particular version of it..


----------



## mike_right

bam49 said:


> I went into the Seiko boutique this morning to see the SBGN001G in person. I was impressed with how it looks and how it wore on the wrist.. The watch has a quite a heft to it though - it felt a lot heavier than the GS SBGT033 I used to own until very recently. Not surprising really as the case is completely different and a lot sportier.
> Couple of observations : The dial texture that you can so clearly see in HiggsBoson's shot above - I could hardly see that at all in the boutique wearing my reading glasses. The dial surface seemed quite flat and that texture does not leap out at you by any means..
> 
> The second hand ends in a very fine diameter (seemed a lot finer than the SBGT033) and the minute markers are also very fine. I was a bit dismayed to spot (even looking at it in the glass case), that the second hand did not hit the markers perfectly all the way round the dial.
> When I had the watch in my hand close up it was more apparent. When the salesman (very friendly chap), sat down with me (I was left on my own with it initially as he dealt with a customer), I pointed this out to him. He looked closely and agreed with me that in some places around the dial it did not hit the markers perfectly.
> He said that this could be adjusted/ tweaked to ensure it does line up perfectly. I can't be sure now if he said they could do this in the backroom or, if it had to go back to the Seiko UK service centre. He said they only adjust/tweak the quartz models on the GS range - not on any of their other, cheaper quartz models..
> 
> So I did like it - I would seriously think about picking up the blue version when its available in February, but I was disappointed to see this flaw in this particular version of it..


If this is the case it is so disappointing :-(
Let's see what other reviewers and owners said about that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heineken4u

The case proportions relative the bracelet seem off to me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

HiggsBoson said:


> Here she is! :-!


Congrats. Looks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George

mike_right said:


> If this is the case it is so disappointing :-(
> Let's see what other reviewers and owners said about that. Thanks for sharing!


I just got back from the Beverly Hills Boutique.

In both the 001 and the 007G, and the second-hand hit the indices exactly.

So maybe you saw a bad one. But both the 001 and the 007 I saw had zero slop. It was butter smooth like the 9F movement should be.

In fact, I walked across Rodeo Drive to look at the Longines Conquest VHP in comparison. The GMTs are not out yet, but the Conquest VHPs have been available for a year. The second hand hit the markers as well, but the movement was more abrupt, it seemed to me to stop then start violently. But the GS's had that nice, butter smooth movement.

And, of course, GS fit and finishing is better than the Longines, though the Longines was pretty good as well. GS dials are the best in its class, and the VHP dials, other than the silver/white, were dull, IMHO.

Before today I thought that because of the price difference, $3200USD for the GS 003 or 005, and $1300USD (plus the 20% AD discount on Longines) would tip the balance in favor of the VHP. It is accurate, well made, it has cool features, but hurts the Longines are the dull dials, other than the white, and I don't want a white dial. The indices are a grey silver and are not polished, but there is lume. The "12" and the "6" are not lumed, and are unpolished, I thought it was hard to read.

I am all about the dial, and if I don't like a watch dial, I will not even consider the other features or complications. FP Journe has said he begins by designing the dial first. It the first thing one notices, in fact, it is what a watch is all about. I will wait until the Longines VHP/GMTs come out, but for now, I think I'll buy the 005 (Blue Dial).

I took pictures but the GS boutique was small and dimly lit, and my Motorola phone takes crappy pictures in dim light, so none of my pictures are usable.

But my impressions? The 007G is not as "green" as I thought it might be. It was a dark forest green, very classy, very subtle.

Didn't care for the 001. The gray dial is very nice, a subtle, charcoal grey. But the yellow subdial is a very yellow, yellow. A very bright, yellow, yellow. Don't care for bright yellow yellows except for with raincoats.


----------



## bam49

mike_right said:


> If this is the case it is so disappointing :-(
> Let's see what other reviewers and owners said about that. Thanks for sharing!


Yes - I very much hope it had slipped through and I was somewhat reassured by the salesman saying it could be tweaked.. It wouldn't put me off picking up a blue one as long as I could inspect it..


----------



## bam49

Independent George said:


> I just got back from the Beverly Hills Boutique.
> 
> In both the 001 and the 007G, and the second-hand hit the indices exactly.
> 
> So maybe you saw a bad one. But both the 001 and the 007 I saw had zero slop. It was butter smooth like the 9F movement should be.
> 
> In fact, I walked across Rodeo Drive to look at the Longines Conquest VHP in comparison. The GMTs are not out yet, but the Conquest VHPs have been available for a year. The second hand hit the markers as well, but the movement was more abrupt, it seemed to me to stop then start violently. But the GS's had that nice, butter smooth movement.
> 
> And, of course, GS fit and finishing is better than the Longines, though the Longines was pretty good as well. GS dials are the best in its class, and the VHP dials, other than the silver/white, were dull, IMHO.
> 
> Before today I thought that because of the price difference, $3200USD for the GS 003 or 005, and $1300USD (plus the 20% AD discount on Longines) would tip the balance in favor of the VHP. It is accurate, well made, it has cool features, but hurts the Longines are the dull dials, other than the white, and I don't want a white dial. The indices are a grey silver and are not polished, but there is lume. The "12" and the "G" are not lumed, and are unpolished, I thought it was hard to read.
> 
> I am all about the dial, and if I don't like a watch dial, I will not even consider the other features or complications. FP Journe has said he begins by designing the dial first. It the first thing one notices, in fact, it is what a watch is all about. I will wait until the Longines VHP/GMTs come out, but for now, I think I'll buy the 005 (Blue Dial).
> 
> I took pictures but the GS boutique was small and dimly lit, and my Motorola phone takes crappy pictures in dim light, so none of my pictures are usable.
> 
> But my impressions? The 007G is not as "green" as I thought it might be. It was a dark forest green, very classy, very subtle.
> 
> Didn't care for the 001. The gray dial is very nice, a subtle, charcoal grey. But the yellow subdial is a very yellow, yellow. A very bright, yellow, yellow. Don't care for bright yellow yellows except for with raincoats.


I'm a bit like that - the dial and hands have to be appealing other everything else. I don't usually endlessly analyse over all the features or over comparisions with other contenders. If I like a watch that's it - tends to be an impulse buy that sticks.. 
I will definitely be back to look at the blue version - ideally I would like to pick up a lightly used one - but I could be a while waiting for that! so the impulse to buy could be strong next February..
Good to read that the examples you saw were all good ones :-!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> Congrats. Looks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Cheers, bud. :-!


----------



## DHPSU

bam49 said:


> Yes - I very much hope it had slipped through and I was somewhat reassured by the salesman saying it could be tweaked.. It wouldn't put me off picking up a blue one as long as I could inspect it..


I was at the NY Boutique a few minutes ago and was able to handle the 001 and 007. The seconds hand was right on the money.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

DHPSU said:


> I was at the NY Boutique a few minutes ago and was able to handle the 001 and 007. The seconds hand was right on the money. [/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any pics of the 007?

And???? Outcome of your visit?


----------



## DHPSU

pdsf said:


> Any pics of the 007?
> 
> And???? Outcome of your visit?


Sorry, I had eyes only for the 001 in my limited time, so no pics. The 007 is extremely nice, looks just as good, if not better in person. I wouldn't hesitate if that's the one you prefer. I have a deposit at an AD, so I am going to complete the purchase. I walked next door to tourneau to look at the north flag again, it's become a pretty easy decision at this point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

DHPSU said:


> Sorry, I had eyes only for the 001 in my limited time, so no pics. The 007 is extremely nice, looks just as good, if not better in person. I wouldn't hesitate if that's the one you prefer. I have a deposit at an AD, so I am going to complete the purchase. I walked next door to tourneau to look at the north flag again, it's become a pretty easy decision at this point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I hope you get your SBGN001 soon. It looks very good on you!


----------



## bbuckbbuck

19mm lugs?


----------



## DHPSU

pdsf said:


> Thanks. I hope you get your SBGN001 soon. It looks very good on you!


Thanks pdsf, much appreciated!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u

DHPSU said:


> Sorry, I had eyes only for the 001 in my limited time, so no pics. The 007 is extremely nice, looks just as good, if not better in person. I wouldn't hesitate if that's the one you prefer. I have a deposit at an AD, so I am going to complete the purchase. I walked next door to tourneau to look at the north flag again, it's become a pretty easy decision at this point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my eye on the GS 001 since the news came out. I've been looking for a GMT and I do like the GS brand, also like the idea of their quartz for a GMT as that ****er will never need to be adjusted time wise. But then I came across your thread and learned about the North Flag. It's not a GMT but the look of that dial really captured my attention.

I went to Tourneau to try on the North Flag and really liked it. Seeing pics of the GS 001...the case dimensions relative to the bracelet seem off. Can you tell me exactly why you are choosing or what you like better about the GS over the North Flag after handling both?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

heineken4u said:


> I had my eye on the GS 001 since the news came out. I've been looking for a GMT and I do like the GS brand, also like the idea of their quartz for a GMT as that ****er will never need to be adjusted time wise. But then I came across your thread and learned about the North Flag. It's not a GMT but the look of that dial really captured my attention.
> 
> I went to Tourneau to try on the North Flag and really liked it. Seeing pics of the GS 001...the case dimensions relative to the bracelet seem off. Can you tell me exactly why you are choosing or what you like better about the GS over the North Flag after handling both?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


There were a few deciding factors. I think the GS is more refined and elegant. It's finished to a higher level. I think it is more versatile, it's sporty, but could be worn with a suit. The fact that you want a gmt, and are ok with quartz (which is fine in this case ) this seems like an easy decision...but the North Flag is alluring! It feels bulkier, sits higher on the wrist. It's bigger, sharper edges. 40 vs. 39, 13.4mm vs 12.1 mm. I think the NF is more difficult to wear on a daily basis, for my day to day anyway.

I also used to own a SBGX115 and own a Seiko Orange Sumo and really respect the brand, hasn't let me down yet!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u

DHPSU said:


> There were a few deciding factors. I think the GS is more refined and elegant. It's finished to a higher level. I think it is more versatile, it's sporty, but could be worn with a suit. The fact that you want a gmt, and are ok with quartz (which is fine in this case ) this seems like an easy decision...but the North Flag is alluring! It feels bulkier, sits higher on the wrist. It's bigger, sharper edges. 40 vs. 39, 13.4mm vs 12.1 mm. I think the NF is more difficult to wear on a daily basis, for my day to day anyway.
> 
> I also used to own a SBGX115 and own a Seiko Orange Sumo and really respect the brand, hasn't let me down yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your insight. I do agree that the the North Flag sits slightly higher than I would prefer. Thanks man.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dw3107

Sorry, bad photo but the only one I had of them side by side.

The sbgn007 has the more classic GS case and dial design. The yellow on the 001 might lose it's appeal after a while I feel.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

dw3107 said:


> Sorry, bad photo but the only one I had of them side by side.
> 
> The sbgn007 has the more classic GS case and dial design. The yellow on the 001 might lose it's appeal after a while I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I really appreciate the 001-5 but I agree I'd take that 007 Case over it, but I'm going to wait for non LE sunburst dials to come out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

I have been after a green dial GS for a while, but they are in pretty short supply! I can get an 007 at a reasonableish discount. I may go for it if I like it in the metal.

Does anyone have one of these yet? 

Ideally it would be a SD, but I had a few of these already and quartz does have its attractions!

Thanks! 

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

I placed a pre order today with Topper on the blue model. Should arrive around next year. I can’t wait, my first GMT


----------



## Knuk

Post it when ya get it!!


----------



## berni29

Hi 

I haven’t seen the blue ones. What’s the model designation? And have a picture?

Thanks!

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

SBGN005


----------



## berni29

Ahhhh thank you for that, I thought you meant a blue version of the green 007 one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Are these Japan only watches?


City74 said:


> SBGN005
> 
> View attachment 13621209


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

jcc5024 said:


> Are these Japan only watches?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No. All 3 GMT quartz are US models


----------



## jcc5024

Thank you. I finally found them on the Grand Seiko website.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

City74 said:


> No. All 3 GMT quartz are US models


Make it all 4 of them.  SBGN001, 003, 005, and 007.

Edit - wondering if there will be a 009?!


----------



## bjn74

City74 said:


> I placed a pre order today with Topper on the blue model. Should arrive around next year. I can't wait, my first GMT


I'm tempted to do the same thing. I'm looking for a GMT but haven't found 'the one' yet. Tudor GMT too chunky. Rolex GMT master 2 hard to get and expensive (I do have my name done for a batman at the local AD - just in case). Haven't been able to try on the old 5 digit explorer 2, but unsure about the cyclops. This blue GS GMT could be it. Looking forward to trying one on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

Have had this for a few weeks, including one business trip.. the perfect travel companion! :-!







In a true WIS sense, this watch has so many issues "wrong" with it..:roll: but then, I never see myself as a true WIS.. :-d :think:

What I love about it.. 
- HAQ, supreme accuracy, almost 1 month in not gained or lost anything as far as I can "see".. With mechanical pieces, I start to think how many sec or min has deviated after a few days, bugs me when I'm travelling.
- Perfect size, for my small wrist.. I've many 40mm+ watches, with lug to lug in the 48~51mm+ range, just too big for my wrist, I've also 37~38mm GS that's nice and very wearable but sometimes just feels too small. This SBGN is a perfect 39X46mm with a clear and sporty dial that is just perfect!
- Comfort, love the 3 link bracelet and so comfortable sometimes I forget I'm wearing it.
- Practical thickness, at 12mm no problems with any clothing.
- Colour combo, yellow is not really my colour but the grey/yellow combo works perfectly and differentiates from others, especially love the yellow lower dial to indicate daytime at home, typical Japanese purposefulness..
- 5 pt star, in a very nice gold, small enough to stay inconspicuous, the fact that I know it's there and what it symbolizes just puts a smile on my face.
- Locking crown, just a piece of mind.
- Price, alot cheaper than similar auto GMT with MUCH better accuracy, not to mention other premium brands (not trying to start a debate).
- The usual GS high quality build and beautiful finish while not too much polishing to remain practical.
- and more.. b-) |>


----------



## mtb2104

Almost 1-week old. Got it during biz trip, and definitely an awesome travel companion!


----------



## readyandgame

Awesome indeed!


----------



## Sugarloaf

L84AD8 said:


> Have had this for a few weeks, including one business trip.. the perfect travel companion! :-!
> View attachment 13660497
> 
> In a true WIS sense, this watch has so many issues "wrong" with it..:roll: but then, I never see myself as a true WIS.. :-d :think:
> 
> What I love about it..
> - HAQ, supreme accuracy, almost 1 month in not gained or lost anything as far as I can "see".. With mechanical pieces, I start to think how many sec or min has deviated after a few days, bugs me when I'm travelling.
> - Perfect size, for my small wrist.. I've many 40mm+ watches, with lug to lug in the 48~51mm+ range, just too big for my wrist, I've also 37~38mm GS that's nice and very wearable but sometimes just feels too small. This SBGN is a perfect 39X46mm with a clear and sporty dial that is just perfect!
> - Comfort, love the 3 link bracelet and so comfortable sometimes I forget I'm wearing it.
> - Practical thickness, at 12mm no problems with any clothing.
> - Colour combo, yellow is not really my colour but the grey/yellow combo works perfectly and differentiates from others, especially love the yellow lower dial to indicate daytime at home, typical Japanese purposefulness..
> - 5 pt star, in a very nice gold, small enough to stay inconspicuous, the fact that I know it's there and what it symbolizes just puts a smile on my face.
> - Locking crown, just a piece of mind.
> - Price, alot cheaper than similar auto GMT with MUCH better accuracy, not to mention other premium brands (not trying to start a debate).
> - The usual GS high quality build and beautiful finish while not too much polishing to remain practical.
> - and more.. b-) |>


I completely agree with you.

But what do you mean with : " In a true WIS sense, this watch has so many issues "wrong" with it " ???


----------



## HiggsBoson

Sugarloaf said:


> I completely agree with you.
> 
> But what do you mean with : " In a true WIS sense, this watch has so many issues "wrong" with it " ???


Yes, I'm intrigued too! :think:


----------



## jklondon

Anyone have one of the new 9fs retrofitted with a leather strap? Any suggestions here if not?


----------



## L84AD8

Sugarloaf said:


> I completely agree with you.
> 
> But what do you mean with : " In a true WIS sense, this watch has so many issues "wrong" with it " ???





HiggsBoson said:


> Yes, I'm intrigued too! :think:


Guys, I say that lightheartedly, tonque in cheek style.. note the :-d
You know.. "_true_"(internet warriors) WIS do not care for quartz and claims that GS is NOT on the same level as Swiss brands, GMT numerals on the bezel design is a bit of a dejavu, etc, etc... :roll|

As I said, I love this piece, it suits my purpose perfectly and I enjoy it, it impresses myself, not others... ;-)b-)


----------



## HiggsBoson

L84AD8 said:


> Guys, I say that lightheartedly, tonque in cheek style.. note the :-d
> You know.. "_true_"(internet warriors) WIS do not care for quartz and claims that GS is NOT on the same level as Swiss brands, GMT numerals on the bezel design is a bit of a dejavu, etc, etc... :roll|
> 
> As I said, I love this piece, it suits my purpose perfectly and I enjoy it, it impresses myself, not others... ;-)b-)


I think it's a great watch too! :-!


----------



## Mark355

L84AD8 said:


> - Perfect size, for my small wrist.. This SBGN is a perfect 39X46mm with a clear and sporty dial that is just perfect!
> - Practical thickness, at 12mm no problems with any clothing.


Yes, GS got the dimensions bang on with this one. Terrific sizing.


----------



## Sugarloaf

L84AD8 said:


> Guys, I say that lightheartedly, tonque in cheek style.. note the :-d
> You know.. "_true_"(internet warriors) WIS do not care for quartz and claims that GS is NOT on the same level as Swiss brands, GMT numerals on the bezel design is a bit of a dejavu, etc, etc... :roll|
> 
> As I said, I love this piece, it suits my purpose perfectly and I enjoy it, it impresses myself, not others... ;-)b-)


Ok! Understood! your answer reassures me. :-d


----------



## HiggsBoson

L84AD8 said:


> Guys, I say that lightheartedly, tonque in cheek style.. note the :-d
> You know.. "_true_"(internet warriors) WIS do not care for quartz and claims that GS is NOT on the same level as Swiss brands, GMT numerals on the bezel design is a bit of a dejavu, etc, etc... :roll|
> 
> As I said, I love this piece, it suits my purpose perfectly and I enjoy it, it impresses myself, not others... ;-)b-)


Yup, I know what you are saying.
Grand Seiko is easily on the same quality/finish level as the major Swiss brands. I should know, see my picture below! :-!
The people who tend to put GS down, are generally those who don't or have never owned one! :roll:


----------



## mtb2104

Saw 1 on display here in Singapore. Just FYI if someone is interested in it.


----------



## matthew P

.dupe


----------



## matthew P

HiggsBoson said:


> Yup, I know what you are saying.
> Grand Seiko is easily on the same quality/finish level as the major Swiss brands. I should know, see my picture below! :-!
> The people who tend to put GS down, are generally those who don't or have never owned one! :roll:


looking at this pic is amazing how similar the case shape/ lug curve is to the Omega's...... it looks like it wears similar to the speedy pro on wrist ?


----------



## mtb2104

Perfect for my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## HiggsBoson

matthew P said:


> looking at this pic is amazing how silicate the case shape/ lug curve is to the Omega's...... it looks like it wears similar to the speedy pro on wrist ?


It's actually smaller, lighter and more comfortable than my Speedy pro!


----------



## matthew P

HiggsBoson said:


> It's actually smaller, lighter and more comfortable than my Speedy pro!


sounds good, need some pics.
My speedy is always on leather but its my current "max size" for any new purchase.... the size and wearability of the GMT is keeping me interested when the stock models launch.


----------



## HiggsBoson

matthew P said:


> sounds good, need some pics.
> My speedy is always on leather but its my current "max size" for any new purchase.... the size and wearability of the GMT is keeping me interested when the stock models launch.


Here is a wrist shot, on my slim 17cm wrist. Size, fit, weight & comfort wise, it's perfect. :-!


----------



## BigMoufPosy

I'm waiting to hear back from Topper about more SBGN001s coming in (I was told any day now). Very excited, I think this would be an awesome daily watch. I'll have my SBGT037 for a more reserved option as well!

I'm sure the bracelet on the SBGN is awesome, but I'm just curious - has anyone tried it on leather yet? Curious what might work on it. I'd avoid any yellow detailing on the strap so it doesn't become overbearing, but I think a brown strap would work well with the charcoal dial and yellow highlights.


----------



## HiggsBoson

BigMoufPosy said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from Topper about more SBGN001s coming in (I was told any day now). Very excited, I think this would be an awesome daily watch. I'll have my SBGT037 for a more reserved option as well!
> 
> I'm sure the bracelet on the SBGN is awesome, but I'm just curious - has anyone tried it on leather yet? Curious what might work on it. I'd avoid any yellow detailing on the strap so it doesn't become overbearing, but I think a brown strap would work well with the charcoal dial and yellow highlights.


I think the SBGN001G looks awesome on it's SS bracelet. I personally wouldn't wear it on anything else! :-!


----------



## BigMoufPosy

HiggsBoson said:


> I think the SBGN001G looks awesome on it's SS bracelet. I personally wouldn't wear it on anything else! :-!


Haha I get it, I'm more of a bracelet guy too since it's a headache getting a strap short enough for my wrist, and even then the fit might not be right depending on the placement of the holes.

BUT this watch looks like it'd be a strap monster in its own right! I plan on wearing this as my daily, so over time I'm expecting to pick up a few straps here and there. Why not make use of the drilled lugs for easy strap changes 

By the way, all of the promotional descriptions of this watch say that the pattern is subtly different at the 25th minute marker. I've looked really hard at a few pics but I can't seem to see it - apparently 9F and 25 are embedded into the pattern? Could you help me point that out?


----------



## BarracksSi

BigMoufPosy said:


> By the way, all of the promotional descriptions of this watch say that the pattern is subtly different at the 25th minute marker. I've looked really hard at a few pics but I can't seem to see it - apparently 9F and 25 are embedded into the pattern? Could you help me point that out?


(I had a better version earlier, but deleted it from my phone; using someone else's wrist shot here)

It's sideways on the dial. Turn it crown-up, and there's a "9F25GS" going vertically from the 4:00 to near the gold star.

Everywhere else is "9FGS 9FGS", but that "25" is only near the 5:00 - aka :25 - marker:


----------



## berni29

Hi

I did read that but had no clue how to actually see it. Will have to have a closer look at my SBGN007. 

Thanks for taking the time to explain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u

That's a trip about that dial. I couldn't see it until your picture, thanks! I want to see this watch on a yellow isofrane band. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Still love mine.
I am sure it will wear well in straps, from leather to rubber to natos, mainly due to the placement of the springbars, but it really feels awesome on bracelet! And I am not really a bracelet guy!


----------



## KingKitega

Here's mine on a brown leather strap.










Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

I’m trying to find some curved ended leather straps at the moment. Not easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jklondon

Picked up mine from the GS NY boutique last week and loving it. Was a close call between this and the SBGN007 but felt that was too formal for what I wanted right now plus I really like the day night display.

Considering a leather strap to compliment so keen to see what others have done. The shop manager said that I would need to get a different lug for leather strap, where could I get that from?


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agentdaffy007

Hi Dankho69, what is your wrist size?



Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMoufPosy

Not quite sure what he means by that - the watch should have 19mm lugs so any 19mm strap should fit...


jklondon said:


> Picked up mine from the GS NY boutique last week and loving it. Was a close call between this and the SBGN007 but felt that was too formal for what I wanted right now plus I really like the day night display.
> 
> Considering a leather strap to compliment so keen to see what others have done. The shop manager said that I would need to get a different lug for leather strap, where could I get that from?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruuskystar

Picked this up last week just outside of Toronto Canada. Not many made it to the great white north so I feel very fortunate. I couldn’t be happier with the purchase!

My first Grand Seiko.


----------



## BigMoufPosy

I got my SBGN001 earlier this week, but even though it's a beautiful watch (even the yellow! it definitely grew on me) I do wish GS went in a different direction with the bezel. I can't help thinking that every time I look at it, so unfortunately I'm looking to sell it to pick up a Snowflake.


----------



## Dankoh69

agentdaffy007 said:


> Hi Dankho69, what is your wrist size?


I have a 17.5cm wrist. The watch fits nicely with 4.5 links at 6 o'clock end and 5.5 links at 12 o'clock end.


----------



## 1313

Anybody try one on a nato yet?


----------



## Chris Thorn

Love Grand Seiko Gmt's not necessarily this model but a GS Gmt will eventually be added to my forever collection.


----------



## 1313

Also wondering how the lume is if anyone can share what they think.


----------



## omeglycine

Only a month to go (hopefully)!


----------



## HiggsBoson

1313 said:


> Also wondering how the lume is if anyone can share what they think.


Here you go. My SBGN001G in nigh time mode!


----------



## KingKitega

1313 said:


> Also wondering how the lume is if anyone can share what they think.


The lume is sufficient, but I usually find the zaratsu finishing able to capture and reflect light just incredible. Here's a picture of my watch just now in low light with a bit of lume charged up. Still very legible overall.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313

:-! You always have great taste Higgs.

Good to hear, thank you both. The lack of any lume was one of my main complaints and hold ups with most GSs but I can’t get this one out of my head.


----------



## Araziza

Just picked this one up over the break, my first GS!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Welcome to the club 









Dankoh69


----------



## HiggsBoson

1313 said:


> :-! You always have great taste Higgs.
> 
> Good to hear, thank you both. The lack of any lume was one of my main complaints and hold ups with most GSs but I can't get this one out of my head.


Why, thank you! :-!


----------



## mike_right

Any news about the release date of the black or the blue 9F GMTs? In the Seiko forum someone wrote about 12th Jan but I am not sure about it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MID

I set my SBGN001 on November 4 for the change to Standard Time. As of today, compared to time.gov, it is . . .

. . . spot on. That is, two months later, it is +/-0 seconds. Not that I expected any less. Just sharing . . .


----------



## mike_right

MID said:


> I set my SBGN001 on November 4 for the change to Standard Time. As of today, compared to time.gov, it is . . .
> 
> . . . spot on. That is, two months later, it is +/-0 seconds. Not that I expected any less. Just sharing . . .


Are you sure that your unit hasn't got a GPS inside?


----------



## omeglycine

mike_right said:


> Any news about the release date of the black or the blue 9F GMTs? In the Seiko forum someone wrote about 12th Jan but I am not sure about it!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


To paraphrase what's become a meme, "don't tease me, bro!"

I was all prepared to wait another month. Now I'm envisioning having mine on the wrist this weekend.


----------



## pdsf

MID said:


> I set my SBGN001 on November 4 for the change to Standard Time. As of today, compared to time.gov, it is . . .
> 
> . . . spot on. That is, two months later, it is +/-0 seconds. Not that I expected any less. Just sharing . . .


Not surprised. Get used to it.  My 10yo 9F is maybe +0.5 second-ish since July 2018.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## mike_right

pdsf said:


> Not surprised. Get used to it.  My 10yo 9F is maybe +0.5 second-ish since July 2018.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!


Are you talking about an special (with the star) or standard 9F?


----------



## pdsf

mike_right said:


> Are you talking about an special (with the star) or standard 9F?


Standard.

Oh, I just looked it up - this particular model was only produced from 2005-2007 so it's more than 10yo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MID

pdsf said:


> Not surprised. Get used to it.  My 10yo 9F is maybe +0.5 second-ish since July 2018.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!


Yea, I know. I have a SBGX093 (anti-magnetic.) I shouldn't be surprised. But there is something to be said for near absolute accuracy.


----------



## MID

mike_right said:


> Are you sure that your unit hasn't got a GPS inside?


Maybe. So the satellites can set THEIR time by my watch.


----------



## pdsf

MID said:


> Yea, I know. I have a SBGX093 (anti-magnetic.) I shouldn't be surprised. But there is something to be said for near absolute accuracy.


Absolutely. It's fascinating really!


----------



## Dufresne

pdsf said:


> Standard.
> 
> Oh, I just looked it up - this particular model was only produced from 2005-2007 so it's more than 10yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out if curiosity, how many battery changes in that time? I don't expect it has been serviced yet, right? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Dufresne said:


> Out if curiosity, how many battery changes in that time? I don't expect it has been serviced yet, right? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know, sorry. I got it in July 2018. I think GS says every 3 years? I remember your name on here (love Shawshank Redemption, if that's where it's from) and I will let you know when the battery dies.


----------



## Dufresne

pdsf said:


> I don't know, sorry. I got it in July 2018. I think GS says every 3 years? I remember your name on here (love Shawshank Redemption, if that's where it's from) and I will let you know when the battery dies.


That is where the name is from-awesome movie. The 9F has been out for like 25 years now. Just trying to find a long-term report from anyone on servicing (if any), typical battery life, etc. thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Can any owners report on what the lug width is for the SBGN007? Haven’t been able to find this anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC310

pdsf said:


> I don't know, sorry. I got it in July 2018. I think GS says every 3 years? I remember your name on here (love Shawshank Redemption, if that's where it's from) and I will let you know when the battery dies.


IIRC the manual said 3 years, and the person at the boutique where I bought mine said 3 years.


----------



## bam49

Anyone know when the SBGN005 (blue one), is going to be released ? I know it was said to be Jan/Feb 2019 but I'm sure someone on here posted a release date of 12 or 15th of Jan. I know that some people on here seem to have the inside info on what Seiko are doing/releasing so I hope someone would be able to say..
Thanks in advance :-!


----------



## mike_right

bam49 said:


> Anyone know when the SBGN005 (blue one), is going to be released ? I know it was said to be Jan/Feb 2019 but I'm sure someone on here posted a release date of 12 or 15th of Jan. I know that some people on here seem to have the inside info on what Seiko are doing/releasing so I hope someone would be able to say..
> Thanks in advance :-!


Today ;-)
But it is sold out until March.


----------



## bam49

Thanks ! but a bit puzzled by your reply.. Do you mean the boutique or AD you were in have already sold out their allocation - and no more in till March?


----------



## mike_right

bam49 said:


> Thanks ! but a bit puzzled by your reply.. Do you mean the boutique or AD you were in have already sold out their allocation - and no more in till March?


Yes. Sold out in WAKO and all the Seiko boutiques around in Ginza.

I asked and told me that if I want one I have to wait until March. So sad about it :-(


----------



## KILOFINAL7

The GS Sport Collection is very nice. They should do well in North America


----------



## bam49

mike_right said:


> Yes. Sold out in WAKO and all the Seiko boutiques around in Ginza.
> 
> I asked and told me that if I want one I have to wait until March. So sad about it :-(


For any UK/London WUS members that are awaiting the release of the SBGN005, I rang the Seiko boutique in Knightsbridge today and they reckon they should have them in 'mid February' ... So the wait continues ;-)


----------



## omeglycine

mike_right said:


> Today ;-)
> But it is sold out until March.


Oh, I made such a great decision. That looks spectacular. I'll patiently wait and not hound Topper for when it's coming in. I think I can do that, anyway


----------



## imbamember

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11

Are these too close to an Explorer II for anyone? They are pretty near a homage... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Not in my opinion. And Rolex does not own the copyright for a fixed 24 h steel bezel.



Puckbw11 said:


> Are these too close to an Explorer II for anyone? They are pretty near a homage...


----------



## BarracksSi

Puckbw11 said:


> Are these too close to an Explorer II for anyone? They are pretty near a homage...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already been asked. They're not listening.


----------



## omeglycine

As has been stated: different hands, dial, rehault, case. Bracelet is 3-link, but still has visual differences, as does the bezel. Apart from that bezel, it’s a completely different watch.


----------



## Puckbw11

omeglycine said:


> As has been stated: different hands, dial, rehault, case. Bracelet is 3-link, but still has visual differences, as does the bezel. Apart from that bezel, it's a completely different watch.


I guess. However every watch guy I know who I show this to says "huh, I guess Seiko remade the Explorer II in the size we wish Rolex would bring back."

It's beneath GS and I like their more original designs. I know this won't be a popular opinion. I do love the look, but I like when GS focuses on their own thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

They look pretty Grand Seiko to me.

What part of the design you don't like and what would you change to make these GMTs look more original and their "own thing"?

Not trying to change your opinion, just curious to hear.



Puckbw11 said:


> It's beneath GS and I like their more original designs. I know this won't be a popular opinion. I do love the look, but I like when GS focuses on their own thing.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## City74

So any watch with a fixed bezel is an Explorer homage? Cmon. Really. I guess Seiko does them too...


----------



## BigMoufPosy

As someone who previously owned the SBGN001 and then sold it, I don't disagree. It was a beautiful watch on its own and as a whole. But in this case, the bezel is an integral part of this particular watch, and this one looks too similar to the Explorer for my personal enjoyment of the watch. I'm not speaking for anyone else - this is just my opinion.

Grand Seiko is a design powerhouse with so many unique designs, and I do wish they went in a different direction with this bezel. 

Please don't fall into hyperbole - no one is saying that all steel fixed bezels are Explorer homages. But when the font and motifs on the bezel are virtually identical, and you have to list incredibly minute differences to say "they're not the same," that's not good enough for me.

For the record, I hate that I have to qualify this, but Grand Seiko is my favorite brand. I'm not hating on them - just offering what I think is a reasonable criticism.


----------



## BarracksSi

City74 said:


> So any watch with a fixed bezel is an Explorer homage? Cmon. Really. I guess Seiko does them too...
> 
> View attachment 13799185


That's a horseshit example of "whataboutism" right there. Everything about that Seiko 5's bezel is different from the one shared by the ExpII/9FGMT -- different numeral font, different halfway markings. Stop being a damned apologist.


----------



## Puckbw11

BigMoufPosy said:


> As someone who previously owned the SBGN001 and then sold it, I don't disagree. It was a beautiful watch on its own and as a whole. But in this case, the bezel is an integral part of this particular watch, and this one looks too similar to the Explorer for my personal enjoyment of the watch. I'm not speaking for anyone else - this is just my opinion.
> 
> Grand Seiko is a design powerhouse with so many unique designs, and I do wish they went in a different direction with this bezel.
> 
> Please don't fall into hyperbole - no one is saying that all steel fixed bezels are Explorer homages. But when the font and motifs on the bezel are virtually identical, and you have to list incredibly minute differences to say "they're not the same," that's not good enough for me.
> 
> For the record, I hate that I have to qualify this, but Grand Seiko is my favorite brand. I'm not hating on them - just offering what I think is a reasonable criticism.


Agree 100 %

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

BarracksSi said:


> That's a horseshit example of "whataboutism" right there. Everything about that Seiko 5's bezel is different from the one shared by the ExpII/9FGMT -- different numeral font, different halfway markings. Stop being a damned apologist.


My implication was that every fixed bezel was a homage. Btw cursing doesn't make your point more valid or correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

City74 said:


> My implication was that every fixed bezel was a homage. Btw cursing doesn't make your point more valid or correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your "implication" was garbage.


----------



## omeglycine

I'm not sure how completely different dial, hands, case and lugs, no date magnifier, etc. qualifies as incredibly minute details, but a bezel is a key differentiator. One of these things is not like the others, and it's the bezel, which shares similarities with the Explorer II. Everything else does not.

I've no problem with Rolex. My most worn watch is my Explorer. But as a watch is more than a movement, surely it's also more than a bezel.


----------



## BigMoufPosy

omeglycine said:


> I'm not sure how completely different dial, hands, case and lugs, no date magnifier, etc. qualifies as incredibly minute details, but a bezel is a key differentiator. One of these things is not like the others, and it's the bezel, which shares similarities with the Explorer II. Everything else does not.
> 
> I've no problem with Rolex. My most worn watch is my Explorer. But as a watch is more than a movement, surely it's also more than a bezel.


I'm obviously comparing the two bezels, not the rest of the watches. My whole point was that the bezels are too similar, despite people pointing out just how slightly different they are - that's what the "incredibly minute details" is referring to.

I agree the watch is more than it's movement and bezel, but the bezel contributes to the overall design. It's especially important in this watch because a core function of it depends on the bezel.


----------



## omeglycine

BigMoufPosy said:


> I'm obviously comparing the two bezels, not the rest of the watches. My whole point was that the bezels are too similar, despite people pointing out just how slightly different they are - that's what the "incredibly minute details" is referring to.


Yes, sorry, I think I jumbled a few posts together in my reply. I agree the bezels are very similar. That element alone is not strong enough to make me see a Grand Seiko in Rolex clothing, but for others it seems to be something they can't abide.

Clearly, this dude abides.


----------



## BigMoufPosy

omeglycine said:


> Yes, sorry, I think I jumbled a few posts together in my reply. I agree the bezels are very similar. That element alone is not strong enough to make me see a Grand Seiko in Rolex clothing, but for others it seems to be something they can't abide.
> 
> Clearly, this dude abides.


To be fair, looking at the watch as a whole when I had it, I also didn't see a Grand Seiko in Rolex clothing. It looked and felt great. But the thing about Grand Seikos is they invite you to look closer at every single beautiful detail. That's when my issue with the bezel became a nagging thought in my head, and I couldn't look at the watch the same way afterwards.

For something as awesome as the 25th anniversary of a revolutionary movement, why design a bezel that draws direct comparisons to a competitor (maybe not right now, but as GS moves more upmarket)?

Anyway, I've made my points and I don't want to beat a dead horse - regardless of how I feel about it, it's still a great watch from a pretty cool brand. Those who have one, enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## KingKitega

I love the bezel and have no issues - loving mine a lot! The only issue I have with the SBGN001 is that the yellow hand can be confused with the hour hand as it is quite prominent. If the main stem can be blackened out then it would be better.

Here's a quick pic (and poorly photoshopped) of what I mean.

Wonder if it's possible to get this done?


----------



## Fantasio

Now this is too close for comfort... :rodekaart



Puckbw11 said:


> Are these too close to an Explorer II for anyone? They are pretty near a homage...


----------



## City74

Fantasio said:


> Now this is too close for comfort... :rodekaart


The only thing similar is the bezel. That's to close for comfort?


----------



## kamonjj

City74 said:


> The only thing similar is the bezel. That's to close for comfort?


Really? That's the only similarity you see? What about the entire concept and color scheme? The bezel is the same, the function is the same, the hand colors and indices are the same, and so on.

You know what they say, if you can't beat them, join them.


----------



## evalf

I go to Osaka every 6 months or so for my job, and I'm really liking the black SBGN003. It says on Seiko's website that it is a mastershop only model. Ideally I'd have liked to buy it at Bic Camera as they have better discounts, however they are not a master shop.

Does anyone know if the master shop models eventually change to regular shop models after some time in the market, or do they remain master shop exclusive forever? I wouldn't mind waiting some time if that allowed me to buy it from Bic Camera and get a sizeable discount.


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## KILOFINAL7

that's a great shot


----------



## warsh

KILOFINAL7 said:


> that's a great shot


Yeah. Really nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sunny day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seilu

Looks great but it seems the longines VHP does the same for much less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Seilu said:


> Looks great but it seems the longines VHP does the same for much less
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The VHP is a great watch. Longines has a catalog full of great models for the prices being asked, IMO.

But there is a discernible difference in the level of finishing throughout when comparing the VHP to other HAQ Grand Seikos I have experienced.


----------



## omeglycine

Buehler....Buehler....Buehler

Anyone land their 003 or 005 yet? I’m still waiting on the call.


----------



## Dufresne

omeglycine said:


> Buehler....Buehler....Buehler
> 
> Anyone land their 003 or 005 yet? I'm still waiting on the call.


Not yet. Put my deposit down for an 003. Hopefully a February arrival!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff

Receiving my 003 next week


----------



## omeglycine

Nice. Looking forward to pics. Not as much as I’m looking forward to taking pics of my own 005 though


----------



## Lukinator

Luv it 












time for lunch


----------



## Lukinator

Some more :-!


----------



## Fantasio

Looks great. How does it sit on the wrist.?

I try to see if Seiko Boutique has those when visiting London late February.



Lukinator said:


> Luv it
> View attachment 13857291


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## bam49

Fantasio said:


> Looks great. How does it sit on the wrist.?
> 
> I try to see if Seiko Boutique has those when visiting London late February.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


When I rang the Seiko Boutique in London to ask when the SBGN005 would be in store they advised me 'mid March'.. So you might be a bit early to view it in person which would be a shame..


----------



## bam49

Some more :-![/QUOTE]

That looks stunning !


----------



## Lukinator

Thanx, its feels great. Perfect fit removed 1 link on each side of the bracelet. Its a light watch but for reference I normaly wear divers such as SRP and SKX.

Stunning dial and details, lume is also great


----------



## Fantasio

Oh well, I'll pop in there anyway. Kids want to go to Harrods, so we'll be in the neighborhood.



bam49 said:


> When I rang the Seiko Boutique in London to ask when the SBGN005 would be in store they advised me 'mid March'.. So you might be a bit early to view it in person which would be a shame..


----------



## omeglycine

I love the range of colors the 005’s dial can produce. I’ve seen pics of it from almost a teal all the way to a deep purple.


----------



## Josh R.

*So what color hues are captured in the blue dial?*

Blue dials can be tricky. Sometimes they're too bright -- too flat -- too sunburst -- too purple -- too teal -- too blue -- not blue enough, etc.

In the pictures I've seen, there is a touch of purple in the 9F GMT's. Is that correct based on what you see in person?

Regardless, GS has a winner there.


----------



## mike_right

*Re: So what color hues are captured in the blue dial?*



Josh R. said:


> Blue dials can be tricky. Sometimes they're too bright -- too flat -- too sunburst -- too purple -- too teal -- too blue -- not blue enough, etc.
> 
> In the pictures I've seen, there is a touch of purple in the 9F GMT's. Is that correct based on what you see in person?
> 
> Regardless, GS has a winner there.


Not purple at all after seeing in person several times. 
It is a very beautiful blue. Between dark blue to an electric blue I would say.


----------



## Lukinator

*Re: So what color hues are captured in the blue dial?*



mike_right said:


> Not purple at all after seeing in person several times.
> It is a very beautiful blue. Between dark blue to an electric blue I would say.


Better view

__
http://instagr.am/p/Btafl76ipI5/


----------



## koon

my first GS. managed to get hold of one.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

koon said:


> my first GS. managed to get hold of one.
> 
> View attachment 13862513
> 
> 
> View attachment 13862515


Damn, I really want one of those. Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## jeeeeefff

Just arrived here as well, need to spend some time with it 
The second hand is not perfectly aligned on mine (off by maybe 1/5 of a sec). Did anybody notice the same on theirs? I won't return it I think, but that's a tad disappointing.


----------



## Lukinator

jeeeeefff said:


> Just arrived here as well, need to spend some time with it
> The second hand is not perfectly aligned on mine (off by maybe 1/5 of a sec). Did anybody notice the same on theirs? I won't return it I think, but that's a tad disappointing.


Congrats!
Nothing wrong, the second hand is moving twice s second with some "bounce" depending on the angle u hold the watch, try to look at the same index and hold the watch up side down insteed. Probably it wil hit the index perfectly this time and vice versa on the other indexes where it hit perfect.


----------



## MID

MID said:


> I set my SBGN001 on November 4 for the change to Standard Time. As of today, compared to time.gov, it is . . .
> 
> . . . spot on. That is, two months later, it is +/-0 seconds. Not that I expected any less. Just sharing . . .


Another month, another deviation of . . . nothing. Three months and still spot on.


----------



## GMT-man

Just got one today, black dial. I considered the blue dial version first, but the white date background did not look balanced to me. Beautiful compact watch, getting bit tired of large and heavy ones (like the Spring Drive 3 time-zone GMT I have, 44 mm). Incidentally I also got a Hamilton Field Khaki Mechanical last night, 38mm and even lighter (and cheaper...). This GS 9F GMT might just become the numero uno everyday watch for me.


----------



## Fantasio

You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen. :-d



GMT-man said:


> Just got one today, black dial. I considered the blue dial version first, but the white date background did not look balanced to me.


----------



## GMT-man

Fantasio said:


> You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen. :-d


I do not abide by that rule. For several reasons I refuse to take wrist shots which I consider bragging with no relevant information (like revealing that you own/drive/borrow a BMW/Porsche/Ferrari is not relevant information). There are plenty of good and better photographs and renderings of all watches imaginable than what I can produce even though I am a professional photographer (or am I?). Only a pervert would like to see my wrist (or my significant other's wrist?).

If you think I am lying so what? Am I just another wannabe unknown trying to pose as an GS owner? Who cares. The basic ground feeling of not trusting people because they are suspected of lying about their watches tells quite a lot about the purpose of watch collecting and discussion boards (bragging). I try to give opinions and information, not to underline my meagre collection. It that is not enough, so be it.

If you want to see what the watch in question looks like visit GS site, or rewind this thread. Or come to visit me.


----------



## Dufresne

GMT-man said:


> I do not abide by that rule. For several reasons I refuse to take wrist shots which I consider bragging with no relevant information (like revealing that you own/drive/borrow a BMW/Porsche/Ferrari is not relevant information). There are plenty of good and better photographs and renderings of all watches imaginable than what I can produce even though I am a professional photographer (or am I?). Only a pervert would like to see my wrist (or my significant other's wrist?).
> 
> If you think I am lying so what? Am I just another wannabe unknown trying to pose as an GS owner? Who cares. The basic ground feeling of not trusting people because they are suspected of lying about their watches tells quite a lot about the purpose of watch collecting and discussion boards (bragging). I try to give opinions and information, not to underline my meagre collection. It that is not enough, so be it.
> 
> If you want to see what the watch in question looks like visit GS site, or rewind this thread. Or come to visit me.


Um...ok. Having a bad day? If not, take it easy, guy. I think he was playfully asking for pics, as we all like to look at pics of watches-especially new releases. I think I speak for most of those subscribed to this thread when I say that I've viewed all of the publicly available pics I can find. In any case, congrats on the new watch. Hopefully, I'll receive mine soon.

ETA- I see you report being from Finland. Perhaps this is a language/culture-rooted miscommunication. If so, no problem, just know that the guy responding to your thread seeking pics meant no ill will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

Dufresne said:


> Um...ok. Having a bad day? If not, take it easy, guy. I think he was playfully asking for pics, as we all like to look at pics of watches-especially new releases. I think I speak for most of those subscribed to this thread when I say that I've viewed all of the publicly available pics I can find. In any case, congrats on the new watch. Hopefully, I'll receive mine soon.
> 
> ETA- I see you report being from Finland. Perhaps this is a language/culture-rooted miscommunication. If so, no problem, just know that the guy responding to your thread seeking pics meant no ill will.


I am having a good day, actually. Two new iconic watches in 18 hours after all. I know I am over reacting, but in any case this (playful?) mistrust on these forums is disconcerting. I think it just proves that many of us are not talking about technical or aesthetic merits of watches, but just comparing the lengths of our reproductive organs.


----------



## BarracksSi

GMT-man said:


> I am having a good day, actually. Two new iconic watches in 18 hours after all. I know I am over reacting, but in any case this (playful?) mistrust on these forums is disconcerting. I think it just proves that many of us are not talking about technical or aesthetic merits of watches, but just comparing the lengths of our reproductive organs.


Mistrust?

Sheesh.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Dufresne

GMT-man said:


> I am having a good day, actually. Two new iconic watches in 18 hours after all. I know I am over reacting, but in any case this (playful?) mistrust on these forums is disconcerting. I think it just proves that many of us are not talking about technical or aesthetic merits of watches, but just comparing the lengths of our reproductive organs.


This is the last I'll say about it, but the phrase "pics or it didn't happen" is an expression, a playful colloquialism. It is by no means uttered to actually convey "mistrust". That's why the guy used the "tongue out" emoji. If English isn't your first language, you may not appreciate that point. Nobody here read your post and didn't believe you. We all believe you have the watch. We all love, and are enthusiastic about watches. We just want to see a photo of your watch.

Either you misunderstood or you are a troll who has managed to accumulate a post count in the hundreds. Either way, you are embarrassing yourself. If you're a troll, shame on me for indulging you. If you aren't, I'd suggest you post a pic and if you are so inclined, report back in a few days or weeks and let us know how you are liking the watch. Anyway, hopefully another member who just received a new 9F GMT will post some pics soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

GMT-man said:


> I am having a good day, actually. Two new iconic watches in 18 hours after all. I know I am over reacting, but in any case this (playful?) mistrust on these forums is disconcerting. I think it just proves that many of us are not talking about technical or aesthetic merits of watches, but just comparing the lengths of our reproductive organs.


It has nothing to do with looking at your wrist, or mis-trusting you, or ego, and all to do with seeing more pictures of the watches upon which this entire thread is based.

We are all here to discuss, and admire pictures of, watches - in this case specifically the new GMTs. It helps a lot of us to decide what watches we want to pursue. Otherwise, what's the point of being here at all?

*Said with all due respect - you are completely entitled to your opinion in this matter.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Wow. I'm speechless, almost. So here's my answer to your musings. :roll:

- Yes, I would have liked to see more real life pics of this watch I'm interested in.
- No, I did not ask to see your wrist.
- No, I am not a pervert.
- No, I did not hint that you are lying.
- No, I did not make any claims that you would be a poser.
- No, I do no want to meet you.

I am sorry if I upset you by asking for watch pics on a watch forum. And I apologize for making an assumption that you would take my comment as lightly as usual good willed WUS forum members with sense of humor would do, since based on your replies to me and other members, you clearly are not that kind of a person. I just don't understand why you post here at all, and what "relevant information" your first post contained, since you consider owner pics as "irrelevant bragging".

Olin vain ilahtunut nähdessäni foorumilla maanmiehen, koska se on varsin harvinaista. Kymmenen vuoden aikana tällä foorumilla en ole kohdannut yhtä tiukkapipoista ja epäystävällistä jäsentä, sääli että sen piti olla toinen suomalainen. Pahoittelut kommentistani, en aio häiritä elämääsi enää. Hyvästi.



GMT-man said:


> I do not abide by that rule. For several reasons I refuse to take wrist shots which I consider bragging with no relevant information (like revealing that you own/drive/borrow a BMW/Porsche/Ferrari is not relevant information). There are plenty of good and better photographs and renderings of all watches imaginable than what I can produce even though I am a professional photographer (or am I?). Only a pervert would like to see my wrist (or my significant other's wrist?).
> 
> If you think I am lying so what? Am I just another wannabe unknown trying to pose as an GS owner? Who cares. The basic ground feeling of not trusting people because they are suspected of lying about their watches tells quite a lot about the purpose of watch collecting and discussion boards (bragging). I try to give opinions and information, not to underline my meagre collection. It that is not enough, so be it.
> 
> If you want to see what the watch in question looks like visit GS site, or rewind this thread. Or come to visit me.


----------



## omeglycine

Fantasio said:


> Wow. I'm speechless, almost. So here's my answer to your musings. :roll:
> 
> - Yes, I would have liked to see more real life pics of this watch I'm interested in.
> - No, I did not ask to see your wrist.
> - No, I am not a pervert.
> - No, I did not hint that you are lying.
> - No, I did not make any claims that you would be a poser.
> - No, I do no want to meet you.
> 
> I am sorry if I upset you by asking for watch pics on a watch forum. And I apologize for making an assumption that you would take my comment as lightly as usual good willed WUS forum members with sense of humor would do, since based on your replies to me and other members, you clearly are not that kind of a person. I just don't understand why you post here at all, and what "relevant information" your first post contained, since you consider owner pics as "irrelevant bragging".
> 
> Olin vain ilahtunut nähdessäni foorumilla maanmiehen, koska se on varsin harvinaista. Kymmenen vuoden aikana tällä foorumilla en ole kohdannut yhtä tiukkapipoista ja epäystävällistä jäsentä, sääli että sen piti olla toinen suomalainen. Pahoittelut kommentistani, en aio häiritä elämääsi enää. Hyvästi.


I didn't catch that last bit, but spot on as usual with the rest of it 

The first thing that came to mind upon reading the response was this quote from Lewis Black:

"Behind me, I heard a young woman of 25 say, "If it weren't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college." Now, I'm gonna repeat that, because it bears repeating. "If it weren't for my horse..." as in, giddyup, giddyup, let's go - "I wouldn't have spent that year in college," which is a degree-granting institution. Don't think about that too long, or BLOOD will shoot out your NOSE!"

*mind blown gif*


----------



## HiggsBoson

Whoa, things got very serious, very quickly, around here. :-s


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

I loved the wrist watching pervert line 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

GMT-man said:


> I am having a good day, actually. Two new iconic watches in 18 hours after all. I know I am over reacting, but in any case this (playful?) mistrust on these forums is disconcerting. I think it just proves that many of us are not talking about technical or aesthetic merits of watches, but just comparing the lengths of our reproductive organs.


bull ****e . . .


----------



## City74

I just spoke to a GS AD who has all the GMTs in stock. Might be taking a short trip next week


----------



## Dufresne

My black dial SBGN003 will be here a Tuesday! I’ll post some pics then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

evalf said:


> I go to Osaka every 6 months or so for my job, and I'm really liking the black SBGN003. It says on Seiko's website that it is a mastershop only model. Ideally I'd have liked to buy it at Bic Camera as they have better discounts, however they are not a master shop.
> 
> Does anyone know if the master shop models eventually change to regular shop models after some time in the market, or do they remain master shop exclusive forever? I wouldn't mind waiting some time if that allowed me to buy it from Bic Camera and get a sizeable discount.


I don't really know about Bic Camera and limited/special editions but I have seen in yodobashi akihabara this limited edition sbgr311 about a week ago, so maybe yes?










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## KILOFINAL7

I went to a GS AD in Canada this weekend, but unfortunately no news of the new GMT models.


----------



## evalf

venom79 said:


> I don't really know about Bic Camera and limited/special editions but I have seen in yodobashi akihabara this limited edition sbgr311 about a week ago, so maybe yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks, maybe there is hope then!


----------



## matthew P

Pics or no pics..... what I'd like to know/ see is the GMT hand.... does it look orange or red orange in person.?..... on the black dialed model .

Ps ..... wrist pervert

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## GMT-man

It is more orange than red, but not quite as orange as the GMT hand on Rolex Explorer II Polar.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Dufresne said:


> My black dial SBGN003 will be here a Tuesday! I'll post some pics then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch out for wrist pervs lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

The wrist shot is just a bit of fun. People do it on other forums where it is easy to do so. Not so much on photography forums, but you do see it occasionally. People share pictures of cars. Here's mine! Sort of thing.

It's just part of the enthusiastic community, shared experience.

Here is my 9F GMT saying hello!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulhotte

berni29 said:


> The wrist shot is just a bit of fun. People do it on other forums where it is easy to do so. Not so much on photography forums, but you do see it occasionally. People share pictures of cars. Here's mine! Sort of thing.
> 
> It's just part of the enthusiastic community, shared experience.
> 
> Here is my 9F GMT saying hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello to you too...It looks nice...|>


----------



## matthew P

GMT-man said:


> It is more orange than red, but not quite as orange as the GMT hand on Rolex Explorer II Polar.


Thanks..... the pictures seem to be true then, much appreciated, I look forward to checking these out in person.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Dufresne

Dufresne said:


> My black dial SBGN003 will be here a Tuesday! I'll post some pics then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So my watch got "mis-sorted" by the carrier and wound up three states away. Should be he tomorrow...hopefully. The agony!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

SBGN003 is here! I'll post some thoughts later. For now, a couple of pics:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Dufresne said:


> SBGN003 is here! I'll post some thoughts later. For now, a couple of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch, congratulations! Enjoy it in good health!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Looks good. Second hand seems to be hitting the marks as well.


----------



## Fumy

My first GS, the green dial SBGN007 limited edition, it looks great and really comfortable on hand. Be amazed with the 9F quartz accuracy. Very happy GS owner.


----------



## KILOFINAL7

Congrats! looks beautiful


----------



## KILOFINAL7

Dufresne said:


> SBGN003 is here! I'll post some thoughts later. For now, a couple of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## GMT-man

Getting the gear ready...


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

GMT-man said:


> Getting the gear ready...
> 
> View attachment 13889673


Awesome 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Dream on X Traindriver Art. Mission Impossible
on a retiree's pension check.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## omeglycine

Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Have a nice day.


----------



## chuynh1109

Headed up to the only GS dealer in the Mid-Atlantic and took a look at all the models.. they had every single one. Staff was great, and I was able to work directly with the store owner the entire time.

I had no choice but to walk out with my first GS..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

omeglycine said:


> Looks great. Have a nice day.


Good one! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

chuynh1109 said:


> Headed up to the only GS dealer in the Mid-Atlantic and took a look at all the models.. they had every single one. Staff was great, and I was able to work directly with the store owner the entire time.
> 
> I had no choice but to walk out with my first GS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounded like you were arm-twisted into getting one!  Welcome to the GS club! Wear in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

chuynh1109 said:


> Headed up to the only GS dealer in the Mid-Atlantic and took a look at all the models.. they had every single one. Staff was great, and I was able to work directly with the store owner the entire time.
> 
> I had no choice but to walk out with my first GS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If it's the same shop I know of, yup, they seem to get everything GS. Difficult to walk out of that store without buying one (the threat of divorce is what stops me).


----------



## Dufresne

So here are my thoughts on the SBGN003 after just a few days of wear:

1) Size is perfect. The conservative lug to lug of about 46mm, the 39mm case diameter and the 30-31mm dial diameter, along with the relative thinness of 12 or so mm make this watch a joy to wear. I have a 6.75" wrist. It is without a doubt the best fitting sports watch I've ever had for me, and I've had a lot.

2) the finishing is as to be expected from GS-it's impeccable. Even the hands exhibit a level of finish not often found on watches anywhere near this price range, with polished beveled edges and brushed tops. Additionally, there is no play between the bracelet and lugs and all hands seem to have been installed to be very precise relative to each other.

3) the watch is very legible. I was concerned that with the shinier applied markers and hands coupled with the black lacquered dial that the watch would be difficult to read. Not so.

4) the all brushed bracelet is very nicely done and is comfortable. Screw links are nice. The clasp is solid and dual push button release works very well. The applied GS badge on the clasp looks great. The bracelet includes several half links so sizing is easy enough. All it lacks is a micro adjustable clasp. If GS wants to move further up market and be competitive, a micro adjustable clasp is a MUST.

5) the lume. I suppose we should be pleased the watch has any, which puts it in rare air amongst its GS brethren. What lume is present is bright as to be expected from Seiko. However, there simply isn't enough surface area on the lume pips and particularly the hands to make the watch read especially easy in the dark. I'd have preferred different hands on this sports piece rather than the standard, though exceptionally finished, GS dauphine hands.

6) yes, it's a quartz movement but the crown action is solid. It uncscrews very nicely and there is little play in the hands when using the crown to adjust time. The crown is signed with the "GS" logo, which is intricately applied as though they "chiseled" the crown down to create a mini GS sculpture on the crown. It's really well done and oozes quality. So much better than much of the etching on other crowns in this price range.

7) 19mm lugs suck. Period. End of story. If you're going to keep it on the nice bracelet, no matter I suppose. Why do some manufacturers insist on irregular lug widths in an age where other luxury manufacturers seem to recognize how important strap variety is to consumers? At least it had drilled lugs in the event you find a 19mm strap you want to install.

8) this isn't really a complaint and I know other manufacturers do this too, but I don't understand why the 24-hour bezel actually contains the number "24". AFAIK, no society/government/industry ever indicate the present time as 24:01, do they? It's just 0:01, no? I'd have liked to have seen maybe a lumed triangle or something. This also would have helped distinguish the bezel from the bezel on that one "other GMT watch".

9) again, this isn't a criticism as much as an observation. This watch would make an excellent daily wear watch in a one-watch collection. Moreover, it is very versatile as a single travel watch. Plus, it looks great with a suit. That said, as strictly a tool watch, it is a bit "shiny". The beautiful GS finishing that includes a multitude of angles and finishings not only on the case, but in the hands and indices, results in reflection of light that is very eye catching yet "sparkly". This is especially true with the glossy black dial. A matte dial and painted lumed indices would make this more toolish, but perhaps less versatile?

10) love the new applied "GS" logo. Such an upgrade over the "Seiko-Grand Seiko" of old.

Anyway, that's my two cents for now. Overall, I am very very impressed and feel the value for money is quite high. Oh, and of course it's just been three days, but it's +/- 0.0.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ

Thoughtful comments and insight on your SBGN003; counting the days until my blue-dial arrives. Wear in good health!


----------



## Earl Grey

Dufresne said:


> So here are my thoughts on the SBGN003 after just a few days of wear:
> 
> 1) Size is perfect. The conservative lug to lug of about 46mm, the 39mm case diameter and the 30-31mm dial diameter, along with the relative thinness of 12 or so mm make this watch a joy to wear. I have a 6.75" wrist. It is without a doubt the best fitting sports watch I've ever had for me, and I've had a lot.
> 
> 2) the finishing is as to be expected from GS-it's impeccable. Even the hands exhibit a level of finish not often found on watches anywhere near this price range, with polished beveled edges and brushed tops. Additionally, there is no play between the bracelet and lugs and all hands seem to have been installed to be very precise relative to each other.
> 
> 3) the watch is very legible. I was concerned that with the shinier applied markers and hands coupled with the black lacquered dial that the watch would be difficult to read. Not so.
> 
> 4) the all brushed bracelet is very nicely done and is comfortable. Screw links are nice. The clasp is solid and dual push button release works very well. The applied GS badge on the clasp looks great. The bracelet includes several half links so sizing is easy enough. All it lacks is a micro adjustable clasp. If GS wants to move further up market and be competitive, a micro adjustable clasp is a MUST.
> 
> 5) the lume. I suppose we should be pleased the watch has any, which puts it in rare air amongst its GS brethren. What lume is present is bright as to be expected from Seiko. However, there simply isn't enough surface area on the lume pips and particularly the hands to make the watch read especially easy in the dark. I'd have preferred different hands on this sports piece rather than the standard, though exceptionally finished, GS dauphine hands.
> 
> 6) yes, it's a quartz movement but the crown action is solid. It uncscrews very nicely and there is little play in the hands when using the crown to adjust time. The crown is signed with the "GS" logo, which is intricately applied as though they "chiseled" the crown down to create a mini GS sculpture on the crown. It's really well done and oozes quality. So much better than much of the etching on other crowns in this price range.
> 
> 7) 19mm lugs suck. Period. End of story. If you're going to keep it on the nice bracelet, no matter I suppose. Why do some manufacturers insist on irregular lug widths in an age where other luxury manufacturers seem to recognize how important strap variety is to consumers? At least it had drilled lugs in the event you find a 19mm strap you want to install.
> 
> 8) this isn't really a complaint and I know other manufacturers do this too, but I don't understand why the 24-hour bezel actually contains the number "24". AFAIK, no society/government/industry ever indicate the present time as 24:01, do they? It's just 0:01, no? I'd have liked to have seen maybe a lumed triangle or something. This also would have helped distinguish the bezel from the bezel on that one "other GMT watch".
> 
> 9) again, this isn't a criticism as much as an observation. This watch would make an excellent daily wear watch in a one-watch collection. Moreover, it is very versatile as a single travel watch. Plus, it looks great with a suit. That said, as strictly a tool watch, it is a bit "shiny". The beautiful GS finishing that includes a multitude of angles and finishings not only on the case, but in the hands and indices, results in reflection of light that is very eye catching yet "sparkly". This is especially true with the glossy black dial. A matte dial and painted lumed indices would make this more toolish, but perhaps less versatile?
> 
> 10) love the new applied "GS" logo. Such an upgrade over the "Seiko-Grand Seiko" of old.
> 
> Anyway, that's my two cents for now. Overall, I am very very impressed and feel the value for money is quite high. Oh, and of course it's just been three days, but it's +/- 0.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your thoughtful review. Any chance you can compare the legibility of the lume to that of the Aqua Terra? Both of these are high on my list but functional lume is a pet peeve of mine, and the AQ gets dinged for poor lume regularly (mostly because of the application on the minute hand).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful review. Any chance you can compare the legibility of the lume to that of the Aqua Terra? Both of these are high on my list but functional lume is a pet peeve of mine, and the AQ gets dinged for poor lume regularly (mostly because of the application on the minute hand).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've not owned a newest iteration of the AT, but I did own a AT 2503.50, first generation with the 2500 movement. This GS has a lot in common with that watch-both glossy black dials; same 39mm size; somewhat similar hand sets; and, actually, very similarly applied lume both in location and size above the indices and application to the hands.

There is no doubt the GS is more legible in the daylight for some reason. On the AT, the hands tended to blend into the dial. As for lume though, this GS is better, but perhaps only marginally so. The lume that is there is bright and has some staying power. However, there just simply isn't enough lumed surface area, IMO. I'd have preferred the markers themselves to be filled with lume and that there be larger strips of lume on the hands.

I'm not a "lume guy". However, if you are such a guy and you are accustomed to typical Seiko super lume, you will be underwhelmed by this.

Here is a shot I took after a brief charge with the cell phone LED (the effect is that this pic exaggerates the lume-the strips on the hands are considerably thinner to the naked eye; my cell phone camera just can't focus properly):

ETA: I removed the pic. To me, it was such an inadequate representation of what the watch looked like in the dark in the real world, I removed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Dufresne said:


> I've not owned a newest iteration of the AT, but I did own a AT 2503.50, first generation with the 2500 movement. This GS has a lot in common with that watch-both glossy black dials; same 39mm size; somewhat similar hand sets; and, actually, very similarly applied lume both in location and size above the indices and application to the hands.
> 
> There is no doubt the GS is more legible in the daylight for some reason. On the AT, the hands tended to blend into the dial. As for lume though, this GS is better, but perhaps only marginally so. The lume that is there is bright and has some staying power. However, there just simply isn't enough lumed surface area, IMO. I'd have preferred the markers themselves to be filled with lume and that there be larger strips of lume on the hands.
> 
> I'm not a "lume guy". However, if you are such a guy and you are accustomed to typical Seiko super lume, you will be underwhelmed by this.
> 
> Here is a shot I took after a brief charge with the cell phone LED (the effect is that this pic exaggerates the lume-the strips on the hands are considerably thinner to the naked eye; my cell phone camera just can't focus properly):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the lume shot! At least the hands can be easily told apart. Lume to be legible doesn't have to strong, but the hands need to be easily distinguished and not blend into the hour markers. That's the problem with the AT, that the lume on the minute hand tip blends into the indexes.

Do you have SARB033 or 35 by any chance? Comparing the GS to that would be also very helpful. I tried on the blue today, but would prefer the black. Actually I love the dial on the limited, input not the yellow accents.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks for the lume shot! At least the hands can be easily told apart. Lume to be legible doesn't have to strong, but the hands need to be easily distinguished and not blend into the hour markers.
> 
> Do you have SARB033 or 35 by any chance? Comparing the GS to that would be also very helpful. I tried on the blue today, but would prefer the black. Actually I love the dial on the limited, input not the yellow accents.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't have any SARBs, unfortunately. I actually removed the lume shot because it's misleading. The lume on the hands is bright but not nearly as thick as was in that pick. Thin strips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u

Of course nobody says 24:01, that's not the point. 24 is displayed to differentiate from 12 (AM/PM).

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

heineken4u said:


> Of course nobody says 24:01, that's not the point. 24 is displayed to differentiate from 12 (AM/PM).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Right, so why not put a "0" or triangle there or something? You'd still be able to tell it's not a "12".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Hello everyone, any sbgn001 up for sale? Please pm 

I have been looking everywhere for new one but couldn’t find any, so I just realized it might be a good idea start looking for it in the used market 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Dufresne said:


> I don't have any SARBs, unfortunately. I actually removed the lume shot because it's misleading. The lume on the hands is bright but not nearly as thick as was in that pick. Thin strips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can post a less misleading lume shot at some point, I'd appreciate it. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

I found this beautiful lume shot searching online









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Dufresne said:


> So here are my thoughts on the SBGN003 after just a few days of wear:
> 
> 1) Size is perfect. The conservative lug to lug of about 46mm, the 39mm case diameter and the 30-31mm dial diameter, along with the relative thinness of 12 or so mm make this watch a joy to wear. I have a 6.75" wrist. It is without a doubt the best fitting sports watch I've ever had for me, and I've had a lot.
> 
> 2) the finishing is as to be expected from GS-it's impeccable. Even the hands exhibit a level of finish not often found on watches anywhere near this price range, with polished beveled edges and brushed tops. Additionally, there is no play between the bracelet and lugs and all hands seem to have been installed to be very precise relative to each other.
> 
> 3) the watch is very legible. I was concerned that with the shinier applied markers and hands coupled with the black lacquered dial that the watch would be difficult to read. Not so.
> 
> 4) the all brushed bracelet is very nicely done and is comfortable. Screw links are nice. The clasp is solid and dual push button release works very well. The applied GS badge on the clasp looks great. The bracelet includes several half links so sizing is easy enough. All it lacks is a micro adjustable clasp. If GS wants to move further up market and be competitive, a micro adjustable clasp is a MUST.
> 
> 5) the lume. I suppose we should be pleased the watch has any, which puts it in rare air amongst its GS brethren. What lume is present is bright as to be expected from Seiko. However, there simply isn't enough surface area on the lume pips and particularly the hands to make the watch read especially easy in the dark. I'd have preferred different hands on this sports piece rather than the standard, though exceptionally finished, GS dauphine hands.
> 
> 6) yes, it's a quartz movement but the crown action is solid. It uncscrews very nicely and there is little play in the hands when using the crown to adjust time. The crown is signed with the "GS" logo, which is intricately applied as though they "chiseled" the crown down to create a mini GS sculpture on the crown. It's really well done and oozes quality. So much better than much of the etching on other crowns in this price range.
> 
> 7) 19mm lugs suck. Period. End of story. If you're going to keep it on the nice bracelet, no matter I suppose. Why do some manufacturers insist on irregular lug widths in an age where other luxury manufacturers seem to recognize how important strap variety is to consumers? At least it had drilled lugs in the event you find a 19mm strap you want to install.
> 
> 8) this isn't really a complaint and I know other manufacturers do this too, but I don't understand why the 24-hour bezel actually contains the number "24". AFAIK, no society/government/industry ever indicate the present time as 24:01, do they? It's just 0:01, no? I'd have liked to have seen maybe a lumed triangle or something. This also would have helped distinguish the bezel from the bezel on that one "other GMT watch".
> 
> 9) again, this isn't a criticism as much as an observation. This watch would make an excellent daily wear watch in a one-watch collection. Moreover, it is very versatile as a single travel watch. Plus, it looks great with a suit. That said, as strictly a tool watch, it is a bit "shiny". The beautiful GS finishing that includes a multitude of angles and finishings not only on the case, but in the hands and indices, results in reflection of light that is very eye catching yet "sparkly". This is especially true with the glossy black dial. A matte dial and painted lumed indices would make this more toolish, but perhaps less versatile?
> 
> 10) love the new applied "GS" logo. Such an upgrade over the "Seiko-Grand Seiko" of old.
> 
> Anyway, that's my two cents for now. Overall, I am very very impressed and feel the value for money is quite high. Oh, and of course it's just been three days, but it's +/- 0.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your thoughtful, excellent write up. I have been looking hard at these, but keep asking myself if I really want to spend that much for a quartz watch. Your thoughts push me farther down the road to picking one up. Now, gotta sort out the blue vs black question.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

warsh said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful, excellent write up. I have been looking hard at these, but keep asking myself if I really want to spend that much for a quartz watch. Your thoughts push me farther down the road to picking one up. Now, gotta sort out the blue vs black question.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ended up with the 001. But the black dial 003 was the one a pondered the most.

However after seeing that sunburst blue in pics, it looks absolutely gorgeous

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

These are better, though not in pitch black, and right after a short charge:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alter Egon

chuynh1109 said:


> Headed up to the only GS dealer in the Mid-Atlantic and took a look at all the models.. they had every single one. Staff was great, and I was able to work directly with the store owner the entire time.
> 
> I had no choice but to walk out with my first GS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good choice  
Must be a really good place to buy a GS, where is it?


----------



## chuynh1109

Alter Egon said:


> Good choice
> Must be a really good place to buy a GS, where is it?
> View attachment 13901145


Little treasures Jewelry in Maryland

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

warsh said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful, excellent write up. I have been looking hard at these, but keep asking myself if I really want to spend that much for a quartz watch. Your thoughts push me farther down the road to picking one up. Now, gotta sort out the blue vs black question.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I struggled with the same two questions: 1) do I want to spend this on a quartz ? and 2) what color?

The answer to the first question I reached fairly easily. As we all know, this ain't no regular quartz. This article from forum sponsor Timeless illustrates that point well. I mean Seiko grows its own crystals for Pete's sake.

https://timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/not-just-quartz-grand-seiko-9f-movement/

As for the color, I don't think you can go wrong. I thought the black might be *slightly* more versatile, but I'm not even convinced of that and will probably be even less unsure if I were to see a blue in person. In fact, I might actively try to avoid seeing one in person! . I'm pretty tickled with the black though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

chuynh1109 said:


> I ended up with the 001. But the black dial 003 was the one a pondered the most.
> 
> However after seeing that sunburst blue in pics, it looks absolutely gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Cant be many of those left. I Iove the intricate, matte dial on that one, especially they "9F25 Easter egg". Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

Dufresne said:


> Cant be many of those left. I Iove the intricate, matte dial on that one, especially they "9F25 Easter egg". Congrats!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm absolutely enamored with the watch. Love it so far

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Regarding spending this amount of money on a quartz, the fact it is a quartz powered watch (of the highest quality) is a selling point for me in terms of my overall rotation. Like many of you, I own multiple watches, and the idea of having a “grab and go” option of this quality and versatility is very appealing. 

All that said, I’ve been eyeballing some non-quartz Grand Seikos this weekend. Which is what I deserve for trying to inject some rational thought into this most irrational hobby!


----------



## Fantasio

I'm thinking the same way. I like the idea of having a GMT, but it would not get very much wrist time. That's why a quartz would make perfect sense. My beater is a quartz too, really like the grab'n'go aspect of it. Otherwise I rotate mechanicals.



omeglycine said:


> Regarding spending this amount of money on a quartz, the fact it is a quartz powered watch (of the highest quality) is a selling point for me in terms of my overall rotation. Like many of you, I own multiple watches, and the idea of having a "grab and go" option of this quality and versatility is very appealing.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Fantasio

Popped into Seiko boutique in Knightsbridge London today. They had wonderful selection of all kinds of models and a multitude of Grand Seikos too. To my surprise they had all three dial versions of the new quartz GMT.

I just had to try the blue dial one. It was thicker then I expected, but still very comfortable on wrist. It sat very nicely despite the bracelet was way too loose.

I wasn't completely blown away, but it definitely is a very sweet piece. Just don't have the budget to buy it this time.




























Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## chuynh1109

I wonder how many of the SBGN001's are still out there brand new at AD's

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILOFINAL7

Fantasio said:


> Popped into Seiko boutique in Knightsbridge London today. They had wonderful selection of all kinds of models and a multitude of Grand Seikos too. To my surprise they had all three dial versions of the new quartz GMT.
> 
> I just had to try the blue dial one. It was thicker then I expected, but still very comfortable on wrist. It sat very nicely despite the bracelet was way too loose.
> 
> I wasn't completely blown away, but it definitely is a very sweet piece. Just don't have the budget to buy it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Chingoo

Thanks, nice pictures. 

By any chance you remember if the SBGN007 (green GMT without the 24HR bezel) was available?


----------



## Fantasio

Not sure, it was a very quick visit and didn't have time to record the inventory. My kids were in a hurry to continue to Harrods. 



Chingoo said:


> Thanks, nice pictures.
> 
> By any chance you remember if the SBGN007 (green GMT without the 24HR bezel) was available?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## steve laughlin

I have decided I need to get the black/orange version. I have a trip planned to Hong Kong in August/September and I am stopping in Japan on the way home. I am thinking about picking this one up in Japan to make it even more special. 

Does anyone know any information about the Grand Seiko store at the Tokyo airport (NRT)? Thanks!

or I may try and pick one up before the trip so I can use the functions while being 13 time zones away from home.


----------



## venom79

steve laughlin said:


> I have decided I need to get the black/orange version. I have a trip planned to Hong Kong in August/September and I am stopping in Japan on the way home. I am thinking about picking this one up in Japan to make it even more special.
> 
> Does anyone know any information about the Grand Seiko store at the Tokyo airport (NRT)? Thanks!
> 
> or I may try and pick one up before the trip so I can use the functions while being 13 time zones away from home.


The seiko store in narita is at terminal 2 after passing customs and security control, it is called fasola. Please check because if you arrive are terminal 1 there is no way you can reach that store.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Very lucky and today I found in Orlando Florida a sbng001, just paid for it and will receive it soon. Very excited 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

venom79 said:


> Very lucky and today I found in Orlando Florida a sbng001, just paid for it and will receive it soon. Very excited
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Awesome pick up! I just got mine last week, love the piece

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin

venom79 said:


> The seiko store in narita is at terminal 2 after passing customs and security control, it is called fasola. Please check because if you arrive are terminal 1 there is no way you can reach that store.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you for the details. I may not make it out of my terminal because I am not staying long, only a few hours. I think I need this watch before I go on the trip!!


----------



## venom79

steve laughlin said:


> Thank you for the details. I may not make it out of my terminal because I am not staying long, only a few hours. I think I need this watch before I go on the trip!!


Just to clarify the store is inside terminal 2, if you leave from that terminal you will be ok and can visit the store, but if you leave from terminal 1, there is no access for you inside terminal 2

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

venom79 said:


> Very lucky and today I found in Orlando Florida a sbng001, just paid for it and will receive it soon. Very excited
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


We want pix!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

Quick photos because I can't stop taking pics of it









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

warsh said:


> We want pix!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is from the store I bought the watch...










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin

Is the black and orange available for sale anywhere, or pre-order?


----------



## steve laughlin

venom79 said:


> Just to clarify the store is inside terminal 2, if you leave from that terminal you will be ok and can visit the store, but if you leave from terminal 1, there is no access for you inside terminal 2
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks, I think I have decided I need to get the watch before I leave so I can enjoy it in Hong Kong and already have it on when I land in Japan!


----------



## warsh

steve laughlin said:


> Thanks, I think I have decided I need to get the watch before I leave so I can enjoy it in Hong Kong and already have it on when I land in Japan!


Sounds like a strong plan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

steve laughlin said:


> Is the black and orange available for sale anywhere, or pre-order?


Call up Little Treasury Jewelers in Maryland. Only Grand Seiko Boutique in the mid Atlantic, great place! That's where I got my SBGN001

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

chuynh1109 said:


> Call up Little Treasury Jewelers in Maryland. Only Grand Seiko Boutique in the mid Atlantic, great place! That's where I got my SBGN001
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Already called them, they got out of sbgn001

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

venom79 said:


> Already called them, they got out of sbgn001
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Yupp I got the last 001 

They had a 003,005,007 though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

chuynh1109 said:


> Yupp I got the last 001
> 
> They had a 003,005,007 though
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I owned the SBGN001, I have to say the 007 really spikes my interest. I'm holding out for a replacement of the SBGX115, the white quartz diver.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

DHPSU said:


> I owned the SBGN001, I have to say the 007 really spikes my interest. I'm holding out for a replacement of the SBGX115, the white quartz diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love my SBGN001, and it's my first Grand Seiko.
Now what really has my attention is the SBGA387

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Has anyone else noticed that the 003 (black dial) is the only one of the three with a color matched date wheel? The 001 (limited edition) and 005 (blue dial) both have white date wheels. A little odd and seems sub-optimal to me, although I'm most interested in the 003, so I guess no sweat off my back......








(photo from Hodinkee)


----------



## Watch19

Wish GS had used the red GMT hand on the black dial instead of orange. That would make it perfect for me.


----------



## warsh

Watch19 said:


> Wish GS had used the red GMT hand on the black dial instead of orange. That would make it perfect for me.


Alas, you have a point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin

I love the orange hand and that is why I'm not interested in the blue dial at all. The black/orange looks perfect to me. The black date wheel is nice, but I would have it white as well, not a big deal, the white balances the dial a bit better, becoming the 3:00 mark as well, but the black is nice too.


----------



## warsh

steve laughlin said:


> I love the orange hand and that is why I'm not interested in the blue dial at all. The black/orange looks perfect to me. The black date wheel is nice, but I would have it white as well, not a big deal, the white balances the dial a bit better, becoming the 3:00 mark as well, but the black is nice too.


You are a happier man than we are, as we obsess over our nits....!

I think I will pull the trigger on the 003 (black dial), as I'm not so opposed to orange, and this watch ticks so very many boxes for me......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teslakite

You can probably find these in HK, Kowloon Watch Co (Kowloon Watch) still had a couple of the green-gold SBGN007s as of last week, and at a considerable discount (Grand Seikos are not very popular here). You could drop them an email.


----------



## Sugarloaf

warsh said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the 003 (black dial) is the only one of the three with a color matched date wheel? The 001 (limited edition) and 005 (blue dial) both have white date wheels. A little odd and seems sub-optimal to me, although I'm most interested in the 003, so I guess no sweat off my back......
> 
> View attachment 13921811
> 
> (photo from Hodinkee)


For every GS watches, there is a rule (I don't know why):
If the dial is black, the date wheel is black.
Otherwise the date wheel is white (actually the limited edition 001 is grey, not really black : so the date wheel is white)


----------



## matthew P

Not exactly a rule but more common than not.....

I usually prefer a black date wheel on a black dialed watch so the black / orange gmt combo worked better for me - I'm looking forward to seeing one in person.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## jnr.kabello

Awesome


----------



## omeglycine

Well, as awesome as the new GMT models appear to be, and as excited as I was to receive the 005, another GS caught my eye and I switched my order with the AD. SBGA375 incoming instead.

I’ll still have all the 9F GMT pics in this thread to enjoy!


----------



## warsh

Ordered mine today and will pick it up on Saturday!!

Got the 003 black dial. The most excellent review of that model by Dufresne earlier in this thread (post #395), was instrumental to my decision. I’ll post pix this weekend. Very excited, albeit still a little in shock re what I just paid for quartz.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

warsh said:


> Very excited, albeit still a little in shock re what I just paid for quartz.....


Considering the fact that quartz, automatic and Spring Drive Grand Seikos all use similar quality cases I think the price differences very honestly reflect the manufacturing price differences of their mechanisms. If a zaratsu polished high beat GS costs $5000, a quartz GS in the same case can not cost $300. After all the mechanisms themselves cost only couple of hundred bucks, maybe $500 max, to make, no matter what the working principle is.

I am comfortable with the fact that SD GMT cost me 5300€ and the new quartz GMT 2700€. Actually the later seems like a bargain.


----------



## warsh

GMT-man said:


> Considering the fact that quartz, automatic and Spring Drive Grand Seikos all use similar quality cases I think the price differences very honestly reflect the manufacturing price differences of their mechanisms. If a zaratsu polished high beat GS costs $5000, a quartz GS in the same case can not cost $300. After all the mechanisms themselves cost only couple of hundred bucks, maybe $500 max, to make, no matter what the working principle is.
> 
> I am comfortable with the fact that SD GMT cost me 5300€ and the new quartz GMT 2700€. Actually the later seems like a bargain.


Thanks for the perspective and support. I do own a Grand Seiko Spring Drive, so I understand how incredibly well made and well finished GS are and their quartz seems to be best in the world.

So I did pay my money and will pick up my GMT on Saturday. I have a lot of international travel coming up, so I'm looking forward to putting it to good use. And, as ever, I'm grateful to all the forum members for sharing their knowledge and opinions. I have learned so much on WUS.

In that spirit, Fratello posted this article today on high end quartz watches that I thought might be of interest to those following this thread

https://www.fratellowatches.com/you-asked-us-quartz-movement-watch/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh R.

*It's nice to see high-end quartz getting some attention . . .*

From 2001 until late 2018, I was exclusively a mechanical-watch guy. I then started reading more about Grand Seiko, Citizen Chronomasters, and high-end quartz generally. Doing so drove me to buy a midnight blue dial Citizen Eco Drive with an 8 month power reserve. It's simple and lovely. I originally intended to have my local watchmaker remove the ticking second hand, but it really doesn't bother me.

Despite still having a clear preference for mechanicals, there is certainly a place in my watch box for something quartz that I can just pick up and put on without having to reset the hands and date because the power reserve ran down.

By the way, thanks to everyone who is posting under this topic, and especially showing pictures. I make sure to check this specific thread every few days.

JR


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

I had not noticed the date wheel color issue but now that you point it out ... !

I really want one of these but it is hard to choose which!



- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## Mr.Jones82

teslakite said:


> You can probably find these in HK, Kowloon Watch Co (Kowloon Watch) still had a couple of the green-gold SBGN007s as of last week, and at a considerable discount (Grand Seikos are not very popular here). You could drop them an email.


I saw a SBGN007s in a GS boutique in Seoul. I was shocked. I assumed they were all sold out. I thought about buying it briefly after discount, but the dial was not what I thought it would be. I expected more of an iridescent green, but it fell kind of flat for me. Anyway, I guess there are more floating around than I previously thought. Still thinking about it.


----------



## bluloo

warsh said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful, excellent write up. I have been looking hard at these, but keep asking myself if I really want to spend that much for a quartz watch. Your thoughts push me farther down the road to picking one up. Now, gotta sort out the blue vs black question.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a gorgeous watch, and one whose detail and finishing aren't fully appreciated with the naked eye. Had it been a bit more substantial, I would have kept mine (I like them a bit heavier/beefier).

If you like something lighter, it's hard to be disappointed. And it's much more than a "quartz". The quality and finishing of the movement is on par with high quality mechanicals - which makes it even more special IMO.


----------



## warsh

Picked up my 003 today!!!!!
One reason I chose it is that it's the perfect case size for me. If they made SD GMTs in this case size, I would have preferred that, but this case is nice and thin. What else can I say? One sees the same exceptional finishing as with other GS. And once I set the time, I loved thinking that in 5 years, it'll be less than one minute off.....!

Here are some quick IPhone shots, including a couple showing lume...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

warsh said:


> Picked up my 003 today!!!!!
> One reason I chose it is that it's the perfect case size for me. If they made SD GMTs in this case size, I would have preferred that, but this case is nice and thin. What else can I say? One sees the same exceptional finishing as with other GS. And once I set the time, I loved thinking that in 5 years, it'll be less than one minute off.....!
> 
> Here are some quick IPhone shots, including a couple showing lume...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Dufresne said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all your fault!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

warsh said:


> It's all your fault!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha! Well, hopefully you like it and will enjoy it. I'm loving the heck out of mine. I've owned dozens and dozens of watches since becoming a "WIS" and this is the first quartz I bought. I was apprehensive. It was to be my "weekend and travel watch". Well, I've sold what were to be my "daily" watches because this has replaced them. Who knows how long it will last, but I haven't been this enamored in a long long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Dufresne said:


> Ha! Well, hopefully you like it and will enjoy it. I'm loving the heck out of mine. I've owned dozens and dozens of watches since becoming a "WIS" and this is the first quartz I bought. I was apprehensive. It was to be my "weekend and travel watch". Well, I've sold what were to be my "daily" watches because this has replaced them. Who knows how long it will last, but I haven't been this enamored in a long long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honeymoons are sweet. Especially extended ones. Like you, 99% of my other watches are mechanical. I doubt it'll replace mine, but the engineering and finishing on this watch are first rate. Thanks again, for your excellent review.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

My 001 has taken over duty as my daily. It's my first and only quartz in my collection, but it wears so well and is what I believe to be the perfect size.

I had always preferred my watches to be at least 42-45mm. But after I started wearing my Rolex's, I can barely stand wearing anything over 40mm. 42 mm is now my max

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Congrats, warsh! So much to like about the 003.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Nipped down to my local AD to try these on. They fit beautifully. The blue dial plays with the light fantastically. The black dial has fantastic depth. I have no idea which I would choose. Ideal would be blue with orange GMT hand for me. But all iterations are lovely.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> Nipped down to my local AD to try these on. They fit beautifully. The blue dial plays with the light fantastically. The black dial has fantastic depth. I have no idea which I would choose. Ideal would be blue with orange GMT hand for me. But all iterations are lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Any 001's in stock?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

chuynh1109 said:


> Any 001's in stock?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> Unfortunately not
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I bought one recently and I know one shop in Florida who has one in stock if you want the info please send me a pm

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul

Hi all,
Just joined this select club of GS 9F GMT owners!
The watch is great and love the size.
Until a few months ago I was into big watches, but then something happened.
I tried smaller watches and guess what....I loved it!
So today I got the SBGN005.
Something I noticed that I haven't seen it mentioned before on this forum is that the top half of rehaut is of different shade of blue-al;most green- than the dial.
I tried to capture it in pictures, but it may look like blue.
In fact is green.
Interesting that GS went to all this trouble to paint the rehaut in different shade.
Anyone with Black/Orange and Black Yellow color scheme can check and confirm their top rehaut color?


----------



## Chingoo

Mr.Jones82 said:


> teslakite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find these in HK, Kowloon Watch Co (Kowloon Watch) still had a couple of the green-gold SBGN007s as of last week, and at a considerable discount (Grand Seikos are not very popular here). You could drop them an email.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a SBGN007s in a GS boutique in Seoul. I was shocked. I assumed they were all sold out. I thought about buying it briefly after discount, but the dial was not what I thought it would be. I expected more of an iridescent green, but it fell kind of flat for me. Anyway, I guess there are more floating around than I previously thought. Still thinking about it.
Click to expand...

 I'm heading to Seoul soon, may I ask what discount was offered? Looking for the SBGN007 specifically.


----------



## Dufresne

Stanul said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined this select club of GS 9F GMT owners!
> The watch is great and love the size.
> Until a few months ago I was into big watches, but then something happened.
> I tried smaller watches and guess what....I loved it!
> So today I got the SBGN005.
> Something I noticed that I haven't seen it mentioned before on this forum is that the top half of rehaut is of different shade of blue-al;most green- than the dial.
> I tried to capture it in pictures, but it may look like blue.
> In fact is green.
> Interesting that GS went to all this trouble to paint the rehaut in different shade.
> Anyone with Black/Orange and Black Yellow color scheme can check and confirm their top rehaut color?
> View attachment 13945161
> 
> View attachment 13945163
> 
> View attachment 13945165


Black like the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Chingoo said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teslakite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find these in HK, Kowloon Watch Co (Kowloon Watch) still had a couple of the green-gold SBGN007s as of last week, and at a considerable discount (Grand Seikos are not very popular here). You could drop them an email.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a SBGN007s in a GS boutique in Seoul. I was shocked. I assumed they were all sold out. I thought about buying it briefly after discount, but the dial was not what I thought it would be. I expected more of an iridescent green, but it fell kind of flat for me. Anyway, I guess there are more floating around than I previously thought. Still thinking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm heading to Seoul soon, may I ask what discount was offered? Looking for the SBGN007 specifically.
Click to expand...

PMed you


----------



## steve laughlin

warsh said:


> Picked up my 003 today!!!!!
> One reason I chose it is that it's the perfect case size for me. If they made SD GMTs in this case size, I would have preferred that, but this case is nice and thin. What else can I say? One sees the same exceptional finishing as with other GS. And once I set the time, I loved thinking that in 5 years, it'll be less than one minute off.....!
> 
> Here are some quick IPhone shots, including a couple showing lume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great pics! What is the bracelet width at the case, and does it taper to the clasp?


----------



## chuynh1109

steve laughlin said:


> Great pics! What is the bracelet width at the case, and does it taper to the clasp?


19mm at the head, I'm not sure if it tapers but I don't believe so

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin

chuynh1109 said:


> 19mm at the head, I'm not sure if it tapers but I don't believe so
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I have some 19mm straps I can use because I own a 6105, and 18mm straps work fine with .5mm on each side is not a deal at all. My GS arrives this week, looking forward to it.


----------



## Dufresne

There’s a very slight taper on the bracelet down to 18mm at the clasp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonyman99

That 003 looks really nice. What size wrist do you have and does the bracelet have any micro adjustments?


----------



## chuynh1109

steve laughlin said:


> Thanks! I have some 19mm straps I can use because I own a 6105, and 18mm straps work fine with .5mm on each side is not a deal at all. My GS arrives this week, looking forward to it.


I squeezed a 20mm single pass on mine









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

Dufresne said:


> There's a very slight taper on the bracelet down to 18mm at the clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stand corrected!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

sonyman99 said:


> That 003 looks really nice. What size wrist do you have and does the bracelet have any micro adjustments?


Thanks. 6,75" wrist.

No micro adjustments, but comes w two half links.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin

Arrived yesterday and I am very pleased!


----------



## bam49

^^ two great pictures of a very fine watch, no wonder you're pleased with it :-!
The blue would be my first choice but after seeing that wrist shot now I'm not so sure, it 'looks the business'!


----------



## steve laughlin

another shot. Ready for world travel this Fall!

View attachment 13958275


----------



## City74

Any real life shots of the blue yet?


----------



## warsh

sonyman99 said:


> That 003 looks really nice. What size wrist do you have and does the bracelet have any micro adjustments?


My wrist is about 6.75" There is no micro-adjust on the otherwise excellent GS bracelet. But one pro tip is that the bracelet does come with two half links and important to know that two half links are about 3-4mm longer than one full link. So knowing that is really the way to microadjust this bracelet. For a while I was unhappy that the bracelet was either too big for me or too small, but then I replaced a whole link with two halfs and it fit perfectly. nirvana.....


----------



## warsh

City74 said:


> Any real life shots of the blue yet?


I handled one at the AD (sorry, no pix) and it is gorgeous. I actually preferred the red GMT hand on that one to the orange hand on the black dial. But at the end of the day, I bought the black for versatility's sake.


----------



## Bauhus

Just go on instagram and search for #SBGN005 - you should see a bunch.



City74 said:


> Any real life shots of the blue yet?


----------



## Dufresne

Looks good on strap too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul

City74 said:


> Any real life shots of the blue yet?


Here we go-my post earlier this week:

Just joined this select club of GS 9F GMT owners!
The watch is great and love the size.
Until a few months ago I was into big watches, but then something happened.
I tried smaller watches and guess what....I loved it!
So today I got the SBGN005.
Something I noticed that I haven't seen it mentioned before on this forum is that the top half of rehaut is of different shade of blue-al;most green- than the dial.
I tried to capture it in pictures, but it may look like blue.
In fact is green.
Interesting that GS went to all this trouble to paint the rehaut in different shade.





















And a new picture:


----------



## chuynh1109

Has anyone here ordered any extra links? It's such a pain, but I think I need one more half link to make the bracelet fit perfectly. It's not bad currently, but a smidge longer (2 half links in place of a full link) should do the trick. If only they had micro adjustments.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Stanul said:


> Here we go-my post earlier this week:
> 
> Just joined this select club of GS 9F GMT owners!
> The watch is great and love the size.
> Until a few months ago I was into big watches, but then something happened.
> I tried smaller watches and guess what....I loved it!
> So today I got the SBGN005.
> Something I noticed that I haven't seen it mentioned before on this forum is that the top half of rehaut is of different shade of blue-al;most green- than the dial.
> I tried to capture it in pictures, but it may look like blue.
> In fact is green.
> Interesting that GS went to all this trouble to paint the rehaut in different shade.
> View attachment 13960303
> 
> View attachment 13960305
> 
> View attachment 13960309
> 
> And a new picture:
> View attachment 13960311


 Perhaps not as versatile as the black, but I like a good sunburst and that blue dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Stanul

In general day to day use the dial looks dark blue almost black
And I like the red hand better than orange


----------



## DHPSU

chuynh1109 said:


> Has anyone here ordered any extra links? It's such a pain, but I think I need one more half link to make the bracelet fit perfectly. It's not bad currently, but a smidge longer (2 half links in place of a full link) should do the trick. If only they had micro adjustments..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I believe it comes with 2 half links already. I had to trade out of my 001 because I couldn't get a good fit. I have no idea why they don't have micro adjustments 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

DHPSU said:


> I believe it comes with 2 half links already. I had to trade out of my 001 because I couldn't get a good fit. I have no idea why they don't have micro adjustments
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does come with 2, I need one more lol. I read that 2 half links is a little longer than 1 full link

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

DHPSU said:


> I believe it comes with 2 half links already. I had to trade out of my 001 because I couldn't get a good fit. I have no idea why they don't have micro adjustments
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold my first Grand Seiko, SBGE001, because I could not get the bracelet to fit comfortably no matter what configuration I went with (My wrists seems to be more prone to changing over the course of a day than most). It actually drove me to buy my first Rolex, because I started looking for bracelets that had convenient microadjusts which led m to the Glidelock on the Sub.

I did purchase the SBGN001, but with the express purpose of wearing it on a NATO or leather strap, so I haven't bothered sizing the bracelet and probably won't anytime soon.


----------



## chuynh1109

smalleq said:


> I sold my first Grand Seiko, SBGE001, because I could not get the bracelet to fit comfortably no matter what configuration I went with (My wrists seems to be more prone to changing over the course of a day than most). It actually drove me to buy my first Rolex, because I started looking for bracelets that had convenient microadjusts which led m to the Glidelock on the Sub.
> 
> I did purchase the SBGN001, but with the express purpose of wearing it on a NATO or leather strap, so I haven't bothered sizing the bracelet and probably won't anytime soon.


That glidelock system is the bee's knees. Absolutely love it. I also like the way the Tudor Pelagos clasp works as well. I just want it on my GE 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac

chuynh1109 said:


> I read that 2 half links is a little longer than 1 full link
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yes, two half links are slightly longer than 1 full link. So if you have taken out both half links but it is a wee bit too tight, but adding one of the half links is a bit too big, then remove a full link and add both half links back. Once I figured that out I have never had any trouble getting any bracelet to fit pretty much perfectly because that slight difference is about the same as a typical micro adjustment. However it is more of a PITA to do than a micro adjustment, and of course it isn't nearly as convenient as the glide lock ability to make a quick adjustment without tools. I do think it looks better though, more elegant on the wrist with links almost all the way around the wrist, which is why I think GS goes with that. They do have a diver with a glide lock type thing.


----------



## BarracksSi

chuynh1109 said:


> It does come with 2, I need one more lol. I read that 2 half links is a little longer than 1 full link
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I wrote this in a thread about sizing a GS Snowflake:



BarracksSi said:


> Do you have two half links?
> 
> They're almost always more like "two-thirds" links, not exactly half. Most manufacturers do this to allow finer adjustment through a combination of full and one or two "half" links.
> 
> Now, I don't know the exact measurements of your links, but let's say a full link is 12 mm and a "half" is 8 mm (making the math real simple for demo purposes).
> 
> Full link 12; half link 8
> 
> So, with a half link at the end, the last two links give you 20 mm; and taking away the half link gives you 12 mm.
> 
> 12 + 8 = 20
> 12 + 0 = 12
> 
> But, two half links added together give 16 mm:
> 
> 8 + 8 = 16
> 
> Cool? That's right between 12mm and 20mm. So, here's the progression in 4-mm increments from two full links to one full link:
> 
> 12 + 12 = 24
> 12 + 8 = 20
> 8 + 8 = 16
> 12 = 12
> 
> Make sense? Again, the exact numbers may differ for the Snowflake's links, but the principle should be the same.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4811927


----------



## venom79

Mine arrived today, SBGN001, beautiful Watch! Extremely happy










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

BarracksSi said:


> I wrote this in a thread about sizing a GS Snowflake:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4811927


Yeah that's where I got the idea of getting another half link. I currently have 1 half link in and it's just a tad too snug. If I put in the other half link it's way too big.

So my plan is to get another half link and put them in place of a single full link

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

chuynh1109 said:


> Yeah that's where I got the idea of getting another half link. I currently have 1 half link in and it's just a tad too snug. If I put in the other half link it's way too big.
> 
> So my plan is to get another half link and put them in place of a single full link
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


What if you take out that first half link and add a full link? Or have you run out of links?


----------



## chuynh1109

BarracksSi said:


> What if you take out that first half link and add a full link? Or have you run out of links?


I feel so stupid hahaha

I don't know why I didn't think if this

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

chuynh1109 said:


> I feel so stupid hahaha
> 
> I don't know why I didn't think if this




I figured you were maybe already using all the included links (sometimes people have to order extras).


----------



## evalf

chuynh1109 said:


> Yeah that's where I got the idea of getting another half link. I currently have 1 half link in and it's just a tad too snug. If I put in the other half link it's way too big.
> 
> So my plan is to get another half link and put them in place of a single full link
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Doesn't the watch normally come with 2 half links?


----------



## chuynh1109

evalf said:


> Doesn't the watch normally come with 2 half links?


It does, but I was attempting to run 3 half links, to get the result of a slightly better fit. But it seems like I'm not the brightest bulb and can achieve the same results with removing the half link and adding one of my full links in

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

DHPSU:
Max coool!!

Luv me some GS. Have 8 Seikos. None are GS tho.
Why was I born so po?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Cybotron

steve laughlin said:


> Arrived yesterday and I am very pleased!
> 
> View attachment 13955263
> 
> 
> View attachment 13955265


Looks good

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac

chuynh1109 said:


> It does, but I was attempting to run 3 half links, to get the result of a slightly better fit. But it seems like I'm not the brightest bulb and can achieve the same results with removing the half link and adding one of my full links in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Lol. Don't worry- you aren't the only one. I was considering a third half link many years ago but eventually figured it out by observation and trial and error- like, "humm, it does seem like a half link is a little more than a half and that two of them would be slightly longer than a full one..." Tried it and problem solved. Now I never have any fear of these types of bracelets- perfect fit every time. Just as good as most micro adjustment bracelets (although not as easy to make the adjustment). But I do frequently read comments on the forums all the time by people claiming they can't get a good fit, who obviously don't know there is any adjustment option beyond one half or a full link.


----------



## evalf

gatormac said:


> Lol. Don't worry- you aren't the only one. I was considering a third half link many years ago but eventually figured it out by observation and trial and error- like, "humm, it does seem like a half link is a little more than a half and that two of them would be slightly longer than a full one..." Tried it and problem solved. Now I never have any fear of these types of bracelets- perfect fit every time. Just as good as most micro adjustment bracelets (although not as easy to make the adjustment). But I do frequently read comments on the forums all the time by people claiming they can't get a good fit, who obviously don't know there is any adjustment option beyond one half or a full link.


That's great to read, that was about the only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger, I guess I have now excuses now!


----------



## ParkinNJ

SBGN005 finally arrived from Japan and as expected, the sunburst blue dial pairs nicely with the polished markers and hands. Luckily, I was able to get a nice fit using the two half-links and it sits very comfortably on my 7 inch wrist. I was pleasantly surprised by the darker blue dial which makes the hands very legible.


----------



## chuynh1109

gatormac said:


> Lol. Don't worry- you aren't the only one. I was considering a third half link many years ago but eventually figured it out by observation and trial and error- like, "humm, it does seem like a half link is a little more than a half and that two of them would be slightly longer than a full one..." Tried it and problem solved. Now I never have any fear of these types of bracelets- perfect fit every time. Just as good as most micro adjustment bracelets (although not as easy to make the adjustment). But I do frequently read comments on the forums all the time by people claiming they can't get a good fit, who obviously don't know there is any adjustment option beyond one half or a full link.


and why dont you look at that! took away the half link and added a full link as you suggested. BOOM! it was exactly what I was trying to do! plus ya saved me some money lol


----------



## warsh

My new SBGN003 in its natural habitat!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boci202A

My favorite GS. Congratulations!


----------



## gatormac

Man that blue dial is nice. I was going to get one when they first came out but ended up deciding against it. I still might have to consider getting one some day.


----------



## Dufresne

Some pics on nato:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Dufresne said:


> Some pics on nato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Olive NATO looks killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Heading out tonight for my first real trip with my SBGN003! Over two weeks will hit four countries and be 5-6 time zones from home. Will be in rich places and poor ones, rural and urban settings, dressed up and in jeans. I'll try to take some snaps along the way and post.....
Heck, I may even do a full review of this watch once I'm back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomking77

DHPSU said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/news/pressrelease/20180830/
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is perfect and classy


----------



## warsh

Geneva!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

nomking77 said:


> This is perfect and classy


I agree. I'm not huge on yellow, but the increased accuracy and the dial-work sold me.


----------



## TheJubs

I was too indecisive when the 001 came out, and now I can't seem to find them anywhere for sale any longer. The only ones that I can find are selling for a really high mark up ($4400+ usd), and that's a price tag that I unfortunately can't pay. Kicking myself for not pulling the trigger when I had the chance.

Anyone know of a place still selling these for at least retail? If not, then I may just settle for the 003, but I really wanted the dial work and that vibrant dash of yellow of the 001 (plus the even higher level of accuracy).


----------



## DHPSU

TheJubs said:


> I was too indecisive when the 001 came out, and now I can't seem to find them anywhere for sale any longer. The only ones that I can find are selling for a really high mark up ($4400+ usd), and that's a price tag that I unfortunately can't pay. Kicking myself for not pulling the trigger when I had the chance.
> 
> Anyone know of a place still selling these for at least retail? If not, then I may just settle for the 003, but I really wanted the dial work and that vibrant dash of yellow of the 001 (plus the even higher level of accuracy).


I had the 001 very briefly, the dial work was nearly invisible, unless in direct sunlight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine. Came in on Tuesday. Some wrist shots and lume. I could still read the lume at about 5.00 this morning on the bedside table.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Just finishing up a two week trip with this beauty, and this watch was a perfect travel companion. Across multiple countries, multiple time zones, fancy and rough places, hot and cold weather, suits and casual, this GMT handled it all flawlessly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC310

TheJubs said:


> I was too indecisive when the 001 came out, and now I can't seem to find them anywhere for sale any longer. The only ones that I can find are selling for a really high mark up ($4400+ usd), and that's a price tag that I unfortunately can't pay. Kicking myself for not pulling the trigger when I had the chance.
> 
> Anyone know of a place still selling these for at least retail? If not, then I may just settle for the 003, but I really wanted the dial work and that vibrant dash of yellow of the 001 (plus the even higher level of accuracy).


I imagine all of them have been sold out since it's only 1500 pieces worldwide. I'd say just be patient and keep an eye out for a used one down the road. GS's (for better or worse) don't seem to hold the same value on the used market.

I knew I wanted the 001 after I saw the announcement and called up the BH Boutique to make sure they would be getting it. Luckily for me, they did have it and I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger. I also have a BLNR so having a second GMT is kind of pointless, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## chuynh1109

WillC310 said:


> I imagine all of them have been sold out since it's only 1500 pieces worldwide. I'd say just be patient and keep an eye out for a used one down the road. GS's (for better or worse) don't seem to hold the same value on the used market.
> 
> I knew I wanted the 001 after I saw the announcement and called up the BH Boutique to make sure they would be getting it. Luckily for me, they did have it and I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger. I also have a BLNR so having a second GMT is kind of pointless, but I still enjoy it.


It's only 800 pieces world wide.

I have mine for sale currently

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

TheJubs said:


> I was too indecisive when the 001 came out, and now I can't seem to find them anywhere for sale any longer. The only ones that I can find are selling for a really high mark up ($4400+ usd), and that's a price tag that I unfortunately can't pay. Kicking myself for not pulling the trigger when I had the chance.
> 
> Anyone know of a place still selling these for at least retail? If not, then I may just settle for the 003, but I really wanted the dial work and that vibrant dash of yellow of the 001 (plus the even higher level of accuracy).


There is one for sale in the private sales forum for $4k, a little steep but I think you can make an offer?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

venom79 said:


> There is one for sale in the private sales forum for $4k, a little steep but I think you can make an offer?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


That's me 

The price is pretty flexible, just give me an offer

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC310

chuynh1109 said:


> It's only 800 pieces world wide.
> 
> I have mine for sale currently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Whoops! My bad. I guess I should have double checked my 001, or drank more coffee before posting


----------



## nomking77

Good Dial.


----------



## Overwound

smalleq said:


> I sold my first Grand Seiko, SBGE001, because I could not get the bracelet to fit comfortably no matter what configuration I went with (My wrists seems to be more prone to changing over the course of a day than most). It actually drove me to buy my first Rolex, because I started looking for bracelets that had convenient microadjusts which led m to the Glidelock on the Sub.


This is the one point I worry about regarding a GS purchase. There are several watches I like from them, this 9F GMT being one, but I'm concerned about the lack of sizing adjustability. I think I'm in the overly picky group regarding fit because these watches do work well for many people. If GS bracelets came with a discrete folding clasp like a Rolex OP/DJ with three micro adjustment spots I'd own one today.


----------



## Pete26

With some trial and error you can get a pretty good fit. Mine is excellent.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## nomking77

Lovely piece.


----------



## TheJubs

WillC310 said:


> I imagine all of them have been sold out since it's only 1500 pieces worldwide. I'd say just be patient and keep an eye out for a used one down the road. GS's (for better or worse) don't seem to hold the same value on the used market.
> 
> I knew I wanted the 001 after I saw the announcement and called up the BH Boutique to make sure they would be getting it. Luckily for me, they did have it and I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger. I also have a BLNR so having a second GMT is kind of pointless, but I still enjoy it.


Well, I may have spoken too soon. Shortly after I had posted that comment, an AD i was in contact with reached out to me and let me know he had one 001 remaining. A quick phone call and a sale later, and I finally have this beauty in hand 









Such a great piece, and the perfect size, honestly. If they made a GS diver with these dimensions, then they'd be printing money at that point. It'd be an instant hit. Seiko, are you listening??


----------



## mrwintage

Finally some nice GS Gmt size  Guys, have any one made a compare picture with 16570 ? I hope i'm not the fifth to bring up this question


----------



## WillC310

TheJubs said:


> Well, I may have spoken too soon. Shortly after I had posted that comment, an AD i was in contact with reached out to me and let me know he had one 001 remaining. A quick phone call and a sale later, and I finally have this beauty in hand
> 
> Such a great piece, and the perfect size, honestly. If they made a GS diver with these dimensions, then they'd be printing money at that point. It'd be an instant hit. Seiko, are you listening??


Nice! Glad to hear you got one. They are wonderful pieces, even if some people complain about it being quartz but whatever..

I wish GS had more options in 39mm period. I'd love to see, and probably buy a Hi-Beat or (another) Spring Drive in 39mm if they were readily available. As for a diver in 39mm, doesn't that seem a bit small?


----------



## DHPSU

WillC310 said:


> Nice! Glad to hear you got one. They are wonderful pieces, even if some people complain about it being quartz but whatever..
> 
> I wish GS had more options in 39mm period. I'd love to see, and probably buy a Hi-Beat or (another) Spring Drive in 39mm if they were readily available. As for a diver in 39mm, doesn't that seem a bit small?


40mm diver would be perfect. Rolex has it right with the sub and gmt ii sizing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs

WillC310 said:


> Nice! Glad to hear you got one. They are wonderful pieces, even if some people complain about it being quartz but whatever..
> 
> I wish GS had more options in 39mm period. I'd love to see, and probably buy a Hi-Beat or (another) Spring Drive in 39mm if they were readily available. As for a diver in 39mm, doesn't that seem a bit small?


39mm would be a fantastic size for a diver. The Tudor BB58 came in at 38mm, and by all indications it was a monster hit for them. Likewise for the SLA017, which came in at a hair under 40mm.


----------



## DECO665

Loving these releases. 

Staring at my piggybank intently...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ive joined the club too









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantechno

Today arrival..




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

valuewatchguy said:


> Ive joined the club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! And my compliments on your model choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarloaf

Dantechno said:


> Today arrival..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch and pictures


----------



## valuewatchguy

003 here again









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

Just purchased an SBGN003. Really like the yellow, but not a big fan of the dial. Been leaning toward smaller watches, so hope the 39mm will fit the bill. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## valuewatchguy

larkja said:


> Just purchased an SBGN003. Really like the yellow, but not a big fan of the dial. Been leaning toward smaller watches, so hope the 39mm will fit the bill. Should be here Tuesday.


I have a few watches between 37 and 40 mm

The SBGN003 Definitely wears a little bit smaller than its 39 mm dimension

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantechno

Some my photos..





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Dantechno said:


> Some my photos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREAT shots!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

valuewatchguy said:


> I have a few watches between 37 and 40 mm
> 
> The SBGN003 Definitely wears a little bit smaller than its 39 mm dimension
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I tried this on and thought the same thing - it sure seems smaller than 39mm. Then a couple days after that I tried on an Explorer II 42mm. At my size, the 42mm size just seemed to be a better fit for me. And that kind of sucks because I really wanted the GS to work out.


----------



## larkja

Received my new 003 in the mail this afternoon. Beautiful watch. Started to check things out and noticed the seconds hand was not properly hitting the minute markers - huh??? So, reboxed and sent back to seller. From what I have read, the seconds hand is supposed to hit the markers perfectly. Wondering if the one I received was not quality tested very well. I have a few quartz watches and really like the accuracy. They don't hit the markers perfectly, but they're also sub $500 watches. For a $3,000+ watch, I expect a LOT more.

Bummed but will try again.


----------



## larkja

^^^ Am I being too anal, or is it reasonable to expect the seconds hand to line up? From the articles I have read, this is something the watch is supposed to do.

Thanks


----------



## BigMoufPosy

Ideally, yes, they'd hit the markers. With that said, I've owned two 9F GSes (including the SBGN001) and neither of them had a 100% hit rate on the markers. It never really bothered me, though I can see why it might bother some people, especially for the price these watches demand.


----------



## larkja

BigMoufPosy said:


> Ideally, yes, they'd hit the markers. With that said, I've owned two 9F GSes (including the SBGN001) and neither of them had a 100% hit rate on the markers. It never really bothered me, though I can see why it might bother some people, especially for the price these watches demand.


Thanks for the reply. It doesn't bother me on my Scurfas, but they were only $300. For something 10x that amount, I do expect a bit more finishing. Plus, I have been around long enough to know that if I decide to sell, it will be an issue. Plus, many of the articles I have read indicate the second hand should hit the markers almost perfectly.


----------



## Dankoh69

larkja said:


> Received my new 003 in the mail this afternoon. Beautiful watch. Started to check things out and noticed the seconds hand was not properly hitting the minute markers - huh??? So, reboxed and sent back to seller. From what I have read, the seconds hand is supposed to hit the markers perfectly. Wondering if the one I received was not quality tested very well. I have a few quartz watches and really like the accuracy. They don't hit the markers perfectly, but they're also sub $500 watches. For a $3,000+ watch, I expect a LOT more.
> 
> Bummed but will try again.
> 
> View attachment 14078631


From the angle this pic was taken, it seems like the second hand would have hit the 53s marker perfectly if viewed from the centre of the watch..

Dankoh69


----------



## larkja

Well, decided to keep the watch. Really like the look and feel. And I had a slot for a GMT


----------



## BigMoufPosy

larkja said:


> Well, decided to keep the watch. Really like the look and feel. And I had a slot for a GMT


I think you made the right choice! Enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Dankoh69

Enjoy your new toy 









Dankoh69


----------



## larkja

Put mine on an Erika's Original strap. Not a big fan of bracelets. Spent a little time in the garden this morning.


----------



## warsh

larkja said:


> Put mine on an Erika's Original strap. Not a big fan of bracelets. Spent a little time in the garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 14083301


Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Heading off on another trip w mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

On leather









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pkincy

Had my 005 for a couple of days now. Had to order smaller screwdrivers to size the bracelet. Lordy, those screws are smaller than a spec of dust, but I did get it done. I am a bit surprised at how dark, in fact nearly black, the dial is. In fact that ray of blue you see in sunlight shots is a reflection of the lighter blue on the rehaut. I have a Explorer 39 mm with Mk 2 dial, which of course has a black dial and on the wrist both inside and outside they both look black insofar as the dial is concerned. I love the watch and it is even more of an tool watch than the Explorer as it has a bit of an Explorer 2 dial on it. So it will get regular wear in the rotation, but not really a noticeable blue like the Omega Aqua Terra would have been. 

Now to source a white dial and I will be set. My thought has been a Datejust 36 w white stick dial on Jubilee, but the GS is so nice I may save some money and source the 3rd watch from GS. I like Rolex, but don't have that Rolex fanboy attitude, and the GS line really are beautiful and it is kinda nice to stray away from the huge flock jumping on the Rolex bandwagon, like nothing else matters.


----------



## valuewatchguy

pkincy said:


> Had my 005 for a couple of days now. Had to order smaller screwdrivers to size the bracelet. Lordy, those screws are smaller than a spec of dust, but I did get it done. I am a bit surprised at how dark, in fact nearly black, the dial is. In fact that ray of blue you see in sunlight shots is a reflection of the lighter blue on the rehaut. I have a Explorer 39 mm with Mk 2 dial, which of course has a black dial and on the wrist both inside and outside they both look black insofar as the dial is concerned. I love the watch and it is even more of an tool watch than the Explorer as it has a bit of an Explorer 2 dial on it. So it will get regular wear in the rotation, but not really a noticeable blue like the Omega Aqua Terra would have been.
> 
> Now to source a white dial and I will be set. My thought has been a Datejust 36 w white stick dial on Jubilee, but the GS is so nice I may save some money and source the 3rd watch from GS. I like Rolex, but don't have that Rolex fanboy attitude, and the GS line really are beautiful and it is kinda nice to stray away from the huge flock jumping on the Rolex bandwagon, like nothing else matters.


If they would do a silver/ white 9F GMT with blued second hand, I could easily pass on any Rolex

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

pkincy said:


> Had my 005 for a couple of days now. Had to order smaller screwdrivers to size the bracelet. Lordy, those screws are smaller than a spec of dust, but I did get it done. I am a bit surprised at how dark, in fact nearly black, the dial is. In fact that ray of blue you see in sunlight shots is a reflection of the lighter blue on the rehaut. I have a Explorer 39 mm with Mk 2 dial, which of course has a black dial and on the wrist both inside and outside they both look black insofar as the dial is concerned. I love the watch and it is even more of an tool watch than the Explorer as it has a bit of an Explorer 2 dial on it. So it will get regular wear in the rotation, but not really a noticeable blue like the Omega Aqua Terra would have been.


Interesting to hear about the dial... is it as dark as the Explorer?

Would be interesting to see side-by-side comparison shots of the SBGN005 and the Mk2 214270 if you have the time and inclination.

Both watches are gorgeous and I've wondered how the SBGN size compares to the Explorer...


----------



## pkincy

Inside it does look as dark as the explorer. Outside not so much but in pictures it definitely looks more blue. I actually cobbled up my Explorer pictures for this replay pretty badly as I didn't take the time to grab my tri pod so will only include an iPhone picture of the Explorer, but you can find those all over. Here is the Explorer and then the GS. What looks like lint on the dial is simply reflections on the 005.


----------



## pkincy

Do to forum rules you don't get to see the pictures I took. Sorry. Complain to the mods.


----------



## smurfdon

This piece is outstanding and flawless.


----------



## valuewatchguy

love this watch


----------



## gumpy-au

My sbgn005 arrived, This is my first GS, I cannot believe the level of finish on this product... I have a few omegas and nomoses... this is at another level.

I had to take a lot of convincing to go quartz but I must I don't think i'll regret this decision at all. Easily going to be my most worn watch going forward.


----------



## warsh

gumpy_999 said:


> My sbgn005 arrived, This is my first GS, I cannot believe the level of finish on this product... I have a few omegas and nomoses... this is at another level.
> 
> I had to take a lot of convincing to go quartz but I must I don't think i'll regret this decision at all. Easily going to be my most worn watch going forward.


Congrats on your new watch! It's certainly a piece that's hard to find fault with....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gumpy-au

warsh said:


> Congrats on your new watch! It's certainly a piece that's hard to find fault with....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All I'd want to make this perfect is spring drive instead of quartz but it is what it is.


----------



## DHPSU

gumpy_999 said:


> All I'd want to make this perfect is spring drive instead of quartz but it is what it is.


But that's not what it is!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

gumpy_999 said:


> All I'd want to make this perfect is spring drive instead of quartz but it is what it is.


Grand Seiko makes several Spring Drive GMTs and mechanical GMTs. These ones are the very first 9F GMTs. There's basically no other reason you'd buy this except to have the usefulness of a GMT complication with the superior precision (and convenience) of a 9F. Also, it looks really good, but that reason doesn't count.


----------



## gumpy-au

Trel said:


> Grand Seiko makes several Spring Drive GMTs and mechanical GMTs. These ones are the very first 9F GMTs. There's basically no other reason you'd buy this except to have the usefulness of a GMT complication with the superior precision (and convenience) of a 9F. Also, it looks really good, but that reason doesn't count.


they do but this GMT's the best in terms of design, 39mm, the day night indicator, the thickness, like literally perfect except it doesn't have the epic seconds hand sweep...

I still love it though don't get me wrong.


----------



## warsh

gumpy_999 said:


> they do but this GMT's the best in terms of design, 39mm, the day night indicator, the thickness, like literally perfect except it doesn't have the epic seconds hand sweep...
> 
> I still love it though don't get me wrong.


Agreed. I don't normally buy quartz, but the quartz movement allowed for a perfectly sized case (many GS are thicker than I like). Also, I've found in my two trips w the watch that having a quartz while on travel is really nice. You never have to worry if it's wound or if it's accurate. So far, for me, this watch is a real home run









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3

I’ve had my eye on these, they fit me extremely well. I don’t have a real need for the GMT feature though so I’m not sure if I’ll feel silly buying one over something else


----------



## larkja

Trel said:


> Grand Seiko makes several Spring Drive GMTs and mechanical GMTs. These ones are the very first 9F GMTs. There's basically no other reason you'd buy this except to have the usefulness of a GMT complication with the superior precision (and convenience) of a 9F. Also, it looks really good, *but that reason doesn't count*.


Ha, Ha. I don't need a GMT complication, and normally buy divers. But I LOVE the look of this watch. Picked one up a couple weeks ago and it's been my daily wear since. The only thing that will bump it is if Seiko comes out with a GS diver with the same dimensions except for a rotating bezel (and of course, no GMT hand).


----------



## valuewatchguy

larkja said:


> Ha, Ha. I don't need a GMT complication, and normally buy divers. But I LOVE the look of this watch. Picked one up a couple weeks ago and it's been my daily wear since. The only thing that will bump it is if Seiko comes out with a GS diver with the same dimensions except for a rotating bezel (and of course, no GMT hand).


Sounds like you'll be wearing this GMT for a LONG time

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Spot on after a four months stay in the safe. You get a gold star. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## Shipmate

These just don't click with me. They remind me of quartz TAGs. I know, I know, they are not even close... but I just can't shake the initial impression. I stick with Seiko automatics and spring drive.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Shipmate said:


> These just don't click with me. They remind me of quartz TAGs. I know, I know, they are not even close... but I just can't shake the initial impression. I stick with Seiko automatics and spring drive.


Well I guess there is more for the rest of us then!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Here I go again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

At Paddington, taking the express train to Heathrow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George

New to the 9F family.

Sometimes, it pays to have a good relationship with an AD. 

They'll find you watches that everyone else is saying is sold out.


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## gumpy-au

anyone's GMT hand lagging behind a tad? Mine's about 3 mins behind the min hand. Sent a photo into Seiko service been advised it's in spec =/


----------



## Swiss Toni

Hi, can anyone confirm the lug width on these please, 19mm?


----------



## Independent George

Swiss Toni said:


> Hi, can anyone confirm the lug width on these please, 19mm?


I just measured. 20mm.


----------



## Trel

gumpy_999 said:


> anyone's GMT hand lagging behind a tad? Mine's about 3 mins behind the min hand. Sent a photo into Seiko service been advised it's in spec =/


Seiko will, unfortunately, call pretty much anything short of hands literally falling off the cannon pinion "in spec". That's one of the reasons I got a quartz GS: I will, realistically, never have to service it.


----------



## Swiss Toni

Independent George said:


> I just measured. 20mm.


Many thanks George


----------



## Independent George

gumpy_999 said:


> anyone's GMT hand lagging behind a tad? Mine's about 3 mins behind the min hand. Sent a photo into Seiko service been advised it's in spec =/


How can you tell?


----------



## smalleq

Swiss Toni said:


> Many thanks George


It's 19mm though. 20mm straps definitely squish.


----------



## gumpy-au

Independent George said:


> How can you tell?


When your minute hand is bang on the 12 marker check if your GMT and hour hand are perfectly on the hash, If not check at what point they are perfectly on the hash vs the GMT hand.


----------



## gumpy-au

Trel said:


> Seiko will, unfortunately, call pretty much anything short of hands literally falling off the cannon pinion "in spec". That's one of the reasons I got a quartz GS: I will, realistically, never have to service it.


I don't understand this comment as I have a Quartz GMT with hands not aligned.


----------



## Trel

What I mean is that, while Seiko puts all effort into making sure their watches are close to perfect, every now and then one slips through the cracks (misaligned chapter rings, hands, etc).
Despite it being an obvious error, Seiko will declare that a small error like that is still within spec for the watch and refuse to fix it under warranty, since, from their perspective, nothing is wrong.


----------



## gumpy-au

Trel said:


> What I mean is that, while Seiko puts all effort into making sure their watches are close to perfect, every now and then one slips through the cracks (misaligned chapter rings, hands, etc).
> Despite it being an obvious error, Seiko will declare that a small error like that is still within spec for the watch and refuse to fix it under warranty, since, from their perspective, nothing is wrong.


Yeah I agree with that, what I don't understand is where you say you got a Quartz so it doesn't have to be serviced... They seem to take this position regardless of the movement. At least with the mechanical if I took it in for it's service I could ask a watchmaker the fix it...


----------



## Independent George

gumpy_999 said:


> When your minute hand is bang on the 12 marker check if your GMT and hour hand are perfectly on the hash, If not check at what point they are perfectly on the hash vs the GMT hand.


I did that last night.

It was aligned perfectly.

Do you have an AD you can call? I don't care what Seiko says, since the 24-hour markers fall every 2.5 minutes, three minutes off is way, way, way off spec.


----------



## BarracksSi

Independent George said:


> I did that last night.
> 
> It was aligned perfectly.
> 
> Do you have an AD you can call? I don't care what Seiko says, *since the 24-hour markers fall every 2.5 minutes*, three minutes off is way, way, way off spec.


Well, that would make the 24hr hand just 30 seconds off of the next 24hr marker...

I think what he means is, when the hour and minute hands are spot-on, the 24hr hand isn't quite pointing at a marker. Then if he adjusts the minute hand three minutes farther, then the 24hr hand lines up with the marker.


----------



## Independent George

BarracksSi said:


> Well, that would make the 24hr hand just 30 seconds off of the next 24hr marker...
> 
> I think what he means is, when the hour and minute hands are spot-on, the 24hr hand isn't quite pointing at a marker. Then if he adjusts the minute hand three minutes farther, then the 24hr hand lines up with the marker.


That makes more sense.


----------



## BarracksSi

Independent George said:


> That makes more sense.


It's my guess, anyway. And like someone said, it's surely difficult to see how far off a 24hr hand is since it lives so slowly.

Here's my farthest-off watch. At "noon", the hands don't quite line up - even though the minute hand is right on 12, the hour hand is a bit behind. Moving the minute hand ahead about six minutes brings the hour hand to straight up, so the error here would be called "six minutes".


----------



## berni29

Hi

This sort of thing once you see it is quite annoying. I have t checked my SBGN007 but I know on the spring drives there can be a small difference depending if you set the watch my moving it forwards or backwards. That would be due to play in the mechanism, and it may be enough to correct your error. Maybe.

I had an out of warranty SBGE015 whose GMT hand was similarly misaligned. Much to my surprise the service centre fixed it on the spot. When I asked if they had opened the watch they said no and that it had been done via the stem.

I do not know if the 9F can be adjusted in a similar way.

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

This thing's a strap monster.


----------



## warsh

larkja said:


> This thing's a strap monster.
> 
> View attachment 14165479


Nice! I haven't taken mine off the excellent bracelet yet, but like what you're doing there....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

^^^

Another out in the wild.


----------



## pkincy

I have had my SBGN005 for about a month. Today my SBGN007 arrived. Love these watches. Love the incredibly accurate 9F movement that I use rather than Time.is to set my Rolexes and other inferior to quartz mechanical watches. Love the 39mm size. Love the numbered bezel on the 005. Love the smooth bezel and dial detail on the 007. And nobody makes hands like GS does. And you have to love the fact that they are half the cost of less accurate mechanical watches. 

In 10 years people will be collecting automobiles with internal combustion engines while most of the world drive or ride in autonomous electric or hydrogen vehicles. I can see embracing the old technology but I prefer modern if possible.


----------



## gumpy-au

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> This sort of thing once you see it is quite annoying. I have t checked my SBGN007 but I know on the spring drives there can be a small difference depending if you set the watch my moving it forwards or backwards. That would be due to play in the mechanism, and it may be enough to correct your error. Maybe.
> 
> I had an out of warranty SBGE015 whose GMT hand was similarly misaligned. Much to my surprise the service centre fixed it on the spot. When I asked if they had opened the watch they said no and that it had been done via the stem.
> 
> I do not know if the 9F can be adjusted in a similar way.
> 
> Berni
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep tried this, so with 9f it's also got some play due to the gears. I can set my GMT into the future by going past the time and then going backwards. The thing is over time the gears go back to their normal state and take up the gear slack in the clockwise direction where it's lagging behind again...


----------



## ahonobaka

Man this model is apparently hot...I have one on backorder for next month, hopefully the popularity encourages GS to make smaller sports watches all around


----------



## pkincy

Interestingly enough the 001, 002 and 003 are Sport watches but the 007 is a Heritage model. Also the Sport watches have screw down crowns but the 007 does not have a screw down crown yet all 4 are tested to the same 10 BAR water resistance.


----------



## machlo

Newcommer


----------



## Mark355

^ That is a stunner. I swear if I didn't already have a 16570 I'd be wearing that on my wrist right now.


----------



## Josh R.

The blue vs. black is a tough decision between the two!


----------



## warsh

Josh R. said:


> The blue vs. black is a tough decision between the two!


It is. As with all other GS models, only the black dial gets a color matched date wheel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

All personal preference; I went with black myself! Alas, t'will be a few more weeks till delivery...


----------



## rokman

That blue dial with the red gmt hand is killer combo. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

rokman said:


> That blue dial with the red gmt hand is killer combo.


I had both the black and the blue one in my hands to choose from at the store (lucky me, the very first samples in the country!) and went with the black. Reason: blue certainly is gorgeous, but the date wheel color was not to my liking and the orange GMT hand looked better on the black. But both are certainly buyable! It is my favourite watch for many reasons (looks, accuracy, size, quality, true GMT usability).


----------



## warsh

GMT-man said:


> I had both the black and the blue one in my hands to choose from at the store (lucky me, the very first samples in the country!) and went with the black. Reason: blue certainly is gorgeous, but the date wheel color was not to my liking and the orange GMT hand looked better on the black. But both are certainly buyable! It is my favourite watch for many reasons (looks, accuracy, size, quality, true GMT usability).


I was fortunate to have exactly the same experience, and that was a hard decision! The blue is really gorgeous, but I too ended up choosing black. I'm so happy w mine. You can't go wrong with any of this model.....

And because this thread needs more pix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

Two more of a blue one.


----------



## smurfdon

I love the color combination on this dial.


----------



## GMT-man

warsh said:


> I was fortunate to have exactly the same experience, and that was a hard decision! The blue is really gorgeous, but I too ended up choosing black. I'm so happy w mine. You can't go wrong with any of this model.....
> 
> And because this thread needs more pix


OK, I have a strange rule of no wrist shots, but I do take pictures sometimes:


----------



## Barbababa

I have read in a nother forum that some owners have scratches across the hour hand, on the flat brushed surface, after the lume hole towards the tip. Any such reports here?






Picture borrowed from [email protected]


----------



## Barbababa

larkja said:


> ^^^ Am I being too anal, or is it reasonable to expect the seconds hand to line up? From the articles I have read, this is something the watch is supposed to do.
> 
> Thanks


I do NOT think you are too anal with that. That is one of GS selling ponts with the twin step motor, to move the heavy hands and stop them perfectly on the markers.


----------



## TheJubs

Barbababa said:


> I have read in a nother forum that some owners have scratches across the hour hand, on the flat brushed surface, after the lume hole towards the tip. Any such reports here?


Mine look pretty good.


----------



## BarracksSi

Barbababa said:


> I have read in a nother forum that some owners have scratches across the hour hand, on the flat brushed surface, after the lume hole towards the tip. Any such reports here? Picture borrowed from [email protected]


Go back to early images in this thread. We've pointed out scratches and other flaws on the press release examples.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/new-gs-9f-gmt%92s-4779161-8.html#post47009763


----------



## pkincy

Don't we have another member of this family? The SBGN009. From the Heritage collection like the SBGN007 but with blue dial. Smooth bezel and no crown guards. Numbers inside the rehaut on the edge of the dial.


----------



## LRS

I’ve been eyeing the blue model. Like the SBGA375, the dial can be both black and blue depending on how the light hits it so it’s the best of both worlds. But the other models look great too. I hope GS continues to give us sub 40mm watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy

wrapping up the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkincy

In fact in most light the 005 (and likely the 009) have very dark blue dials that appear black. The 005 does have the top half of the rehaut in a medium blue color that will shine a lighter blue highlight on the dial in the direct sunlight. I don't yet have the 009 so don't know about it.


----------



## bam49

Barbababa said:


> I do NOT think you are too anal with that. That is one of GS selling ponts with the twin step motor, to move the heavy hands and stop them perfectly on the markers.


I have examined/handled the SBGN003 model in the London Seiko boutique and handled/nearly bought an SBGN005 from tzuk. In both cases the second hand failed to hit the markers all the way around the dial - which is most disappointing. I know that GS Quartz can hit the markers as I had an older day/date GS BGT033 quartz that hit the markers more or less exactly all around the dial. In the two GMT versions that I handled, part way round the dial the second hand would clearly be between minute markers. This is not what I expect from a GS Quartz.

I would like to ask ; Does anyone have a new GS 9F GMT where the second hand hits the minute markers exactly all around the dial?

I would be very pleased to hear or read if there are some that are perfect. I was thinking of buying one brand new from the Boutique but I would have to ask them if I could examine several of them in order to find a good one.. If they are all the same and do not hit the markers exactly then I might as well buy a s/hand one if I can learn to live with the perceived flaw...
Thanks in advance,


----------



## LRS

My SBGT241 hits all the markers perfectly. I have one incoming and will report when it arrives.


----------



## berni29

Hi

This has been discussed a fair bit before.

The second hand does move in two distinct steps each second. If you use an iPhone (or similar) in slow motion (high fps) you can observe this very clearly.

I always thought my SBGN007 hit the markers reasonably well, but I have just done a quick video test and actually under slow motion video, I can see it's actually much better thank I thought.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiss Toni

bam49 said:


> I would like to ask ; Does anyone have a new GS 9F GMT where the second hand hits the minute markers exactly all around the dial?


As best I can tell with the naked eye, mine is perfect. I examined three at the Ginza boutique and they all seemed good.


----------



## bam49

You chose well ! I think your pictures do show your watch to be hitting them spot on.. Good to see that it is possible to get one that is perfect: specifically, the 9F GMT version which is what I'm after as my next GS.


----------



## bam49

Swiss Toni said:


> As best I can tell with the naked eye, mine is perfect. I examined three at the Ginza boutique and they all seemed good.


That's great to read that there are other 9F GMT's out there that do hit the minute markers spot on.. Maybe I will have to buy new from the Boutique here in London and examine a few of them to be sure..


----------



## LRS

Mine arrived. Not new, bought it from a forum member. It’s slightly off from 5pm to 10pm. Wouldn’t notice it unless I’m really looking. Honestly I’m fine with it, it’s not a deal breaker for me and the seller disclosed this to me prior to me buying it. The watch is amazing, fits well, and operates normally. That being said, if this is something that bothers you then I would recommend visually inspecting the watch prior buying.


----------



## GMT-man

Just checked the accuracy: after setting it* to daylight savings 2.5 months ago, my watch has lost 0.9 seconds, which means -4.3 SPY (+- 0.4) sec. Twice as good as promised. Setting and checking done by eyeballing against _time.is_, I think I can approximate to within 0.1 second from the rhythm of the seconds changing, so the accuracy is +-10%.

*) of course I should have just jumped the GMT hand and not hack the watch, but I pulled the crown a bit too far, so had to set it back to correct time using _time.is_


----------



## ahonobaka

This is a difficult wait...Am now told July instead of mid-June!


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## warsh

Great video review of this watch here





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pkincy




----------



## BarracksSi

pkincy said:


>


Being nitpicky here, but GS's standard is supposed to be about nitpicky-ness -- the 24hr hand being off, even that little bit, is bugging me.


----------



## pkincy

As I recall that is due to the accuracy with which you set it initially. If not spot on when you set it it won't hit each hour perfectly.


----------



## Covenant

Apologies if this has been asked before, but since these new 9F's have the independent hour-hand function on the first crown position, and hacking seconds on the second crown position, does that mean they lack a quick-set date?

Said another way, would I actually be fiddling with the crown _more_ as someone that rarely travels between time zones, since I'd need to use the IAHH feature to set the date 5 times per year?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Can someone describe how to set the time, the date, and the GMT function on these watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

valuewatchguy said:


> Can someone describe how to set the time, the date, and the GMT function on these watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grand Seiko describes it. Start at p. 15 for the 9F86:
https://storage.grand-seiko.com/production-b/files/2018/10/17/043555452975/9F86_en.pdf

*Can an owner describe what Seiko means by "Selectable display mode"? It's in the sixth screenshot below.*

For posterity, here's screenshots of these pages:


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sunshine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Happy friday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoRun31

Great watch. Still on a fence about purchasing. Wish they put different hands on it.


----------



## Jostack

I stopped by Moyer in Indianapolis today and picked up the 001. It is a really slick piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Welcome to the club!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Another strap change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

SBGN005 just arrived... for the second time. 



















I waited 8 weeks for replacement, because the first one looked like on photos below. This one is much better.
Seiko lowers its QC constantly and now it even affected Grand Seiko. 
Be wary when purchasing GS!


----------



## ahonobaka

Call me crazy but I’m 100% OKAY with the “faulty” product in the screenshots. Certainly it’s your money but there is no such thing as perfection no matter what the brand. I don’t think GS is cutting corners or lowering QC, it’s all just tolerances that are par for the course in my opinion. I think we’re being too anal in all honesty!


----------



## Jostack

ahonobaka said:


> Call me crazy but I'm 100% OKAY with the "faulty" product in the screenshots. Certainly it's your money but there is no such thing as perfection no matter what the brand. I don't think GS is cutting corners or lowering QC, it's all just tolerances that are par for the course in my opinion. I think we're being too anal in all honesty!


Yeah, I'll call you crazy. That bezel is off significantly. Clearly beyond spec as otherwise they wouldn't have agreed to replace it. GS are known for incredible finishing and precision, and it is only when consumers accept lesser products and do not hold manufacturers to a standard that they set, that QC problems are allowed to continue, and the reputation of the brand declines. I don't expect perfection, but I do expect what is sold and promoted by the marketing department.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

Before I requested a replacement, I checked many photos of SBGNs family and usually it looked fine, at least on photos. I also checked how it looks on Rolex Explorers II and it was also usually fine.
Missaligned bezel bothered me quite a lot, because as soon as I noticed it's not aligned correctly I saw it every time I looked at the watch.
I think we can expect much more from Seiko/Grand Seiko, especially when we pay premium price for Grand Seiko. I assume that it's purposeful decision of Seiko to make short cuts in QC, because couple of years ago it was much better in this regard. In short term it definitely pays them off, but it depends from customers if it pays them off in a long term.


----------



## ahonobaka

You weren’t happy and luckily GS complied, glad it worked out!


----------



## valuewatchguy

machlo said:


> . In short term it definitely pays them off,.......


Such an odd statement. There isn't an ethical business owner I know that would consider that statement to be true. Not one.

Unless you consider Seiko just to be a bunch of scoundrels I don't know how you can make that statement.

Short term gain (what the exact gain is here I struggle to see, especially with all the bad PR that the seiko diver alignments have gotten in recent years) is NEVER considered a good strategy if the trade off is purposely giving customers a shoddy product.

You sound like you are making a mountain out of a molehill though I'm glad that you got your complaint resolved to your satisfaction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

That would have been understandable if not perhaps acceptable on a lower end Seiko, but certainly not on a GS. 

I’m pleased GS rectified it.

You can enjoy the watch now!

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

I do think we shouldn’t always let bad QC slide, but I also think it’s more a training thing than a “what can we get away with” situation. As GS expands we can expect that new younger staff will enter the workforce and will need to be trained. They’ve said as much. OP did the right thing sending it back as an unsatisfied customer and GS righted the wrong which is already more than we can say we’ve seen in the past.

At the same time, lets all admit we’re anal AF as watch people and could do alright taking things less seriously once in a while lol


----------



## machlo

ahonobaka said:


> I do think we shouldn't always let bad QC slide, but I also think it's more a training thing than a "what can we get away with" situation. As GS expands we can expect that new younger staff will enter the workforce and will need to be trained. They've said as much. OP did the right thing sending it back as an unsatisfied customer and GS righted the wrong which is already more than we can say we've seen in the past.
> 
> At the same time, lets all admit we're anal AF as watch people and could do alright taking things less seriously once in a while lol


I think you might be right. Demand for Seiko and Grand Seikos increases, partly because of entering to western markets with GS, while production capabilities struggle to keep up. I waited for SBGN005 for 2 months, because it was unavailable. The one I get has battery from June 2019. Previous quartz GSes which I bought from Higuchi (he sources watches directly from GS only after payment) had batteries about half year to one year old which means that watches were stored for quite long.
Still I think it's a deliberate decision as I think that Seiko is clever enough to know that if they want to rapidly increase production then new staff, not as skillful as experienced one, will make mistakes, output lower quality items. In this point they could keep strict QC procedures or loosen it a bit to maintain profit margin and increase production rate. I believe exactly this happened, because every Seiko response to e.g. chapter ring misalignment was "it's up to Seiko standards".
When it comes to my issue with GS, I don't think that it was Seiko decision to replace the watch. It was handled solely by a dealer where I bought the watch. I wouldn't be surprised when the previous piece would have been sold to someone else.
In my opinion Seiko should work harder on QC, customer service and after sale experience so that to avoid issues as with mine GS in the first place and make it a usual way to handle issues as my local dealer did.


----------



## wooly88

machlo said:


> I think you might be right. Demand for Seiko and Grand Seikos increases, partly because of entering to western markets with GS, while production capabilities struggle to keep up. I waited for SBGN005 for 2 months, because it was unavailable. The one I get has battery from June 2019. Previous quartz GSes which I bought from Higuchi (he sources watches directly from GS only after payment) had batteries about half year to one year old which means that watches were stored for quite long.
> Still I think it's a deliberate decision as I think that Seiko is clever enough to know that if they want to rapidly increase production then new staff, not as skillful as experienced one, will make mistakes, output lower quality items. In this point they could keep strict QC procedures or loosen it a bit to maintain profit margin and increase production rate. I believe exactly this happened, because every Seiko response to e.g. chapter ring misalignment was "it's up to Seiko standards".
> When it comes to my issue with GS, I don't think that it was Seiko decision to replace the watch. It was handled solely by a dealer where I bought the watch. I wouldn't be surprised when the previous piece would have been sold to someone else.
> In my opinion Seiko should work harder on QC, customer service and after sale experience so that to avoid issues as with mine GS in the first place and make it a usual way to handle issues as my local dealer did.


This is a concerning statement and i hope it's not true. As a snowflake owner I'm amazed at the quality of workmanship on my GS which I purchased last year. I'm not totally sure I agree that it was a conscious decision by GS leadership to lower their standards for profits sake. As a business owner managing growth is difficult. I do believe that we need to hold businesses accountable. It's actually a favor to them. Either way great watch!


----------



## Jostack

wooly88 said:


> This is a concerning statement and i hope it's not true. As a snowflake owner I'm amazed at the quality of workmanship on my GS which I purchased last year. I'm not totally sure I agree that it was a conscious decision by GS leadership to lower their standards for profits sake. As a business owner managing growth is difficult. I do believe that we need to hold businesses accountable. It's actually a favor to them. Either way great watch!


There is no way to know if there was a decision to 'relax' QC standards. It might be more fair to assume that as mentioned previously, increased demand has strained production and caused lesser quality to get to QC in the first place. The same standard could have been in place before, but the product received for evaluation was always at a higher level. As a consumer, I feel it is important to provide feedback so the Mfg is aware and has an opportunity to address a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

machlo said:


> In my opinion Seiko should work harder on QC, customer service and after sale experience so that to avoid issues as with mine GS in the first place and make it a usual way to handle issues as my local dealer did.


Yes. GS presents itself as a luxury brand, but they do not act like it in certain areas, notably in customer service, which is in large part left up to the individual ADs. QC issues can happen to any brand, but if customers expect perfection from a GS then it's Seiko's own fault, particularly when it comes to the quartz pieces. They've shot themselves in the foot by advertising things like perfect seconds hand alignment. One of the first things a buyer is going to do is check the second hand is hitting all the markers. Examining a watch at that macro level is bound to reveal other flaws such as misaligned bezels, so any defect had better be minimal.


----------



## machlo




----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## BradPittFUAngie

To comment on QC and a service network. Yes, for a luxury brand grabbing for a higher rung on the latter GS needs to expand and improve upon its service network. Have a dedicated GS service center in the the US and EU that can service all of the GS movements, most notably Spring Drive and also refinish the Zaratsu polishing.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

BradPittFUAngie said:


> To comment on QC and a service network. Yes, for a luxury brand grabbing for a higher rung on the latter GS needs to expand and improve upon its service network. Have a dedicated GS service center in the the US and EU that can service all of the GS movements, most notably Spring Drive and also refinish the Zaratsu polishing.


Agree in theory, but Zaratsu polishing in service enters across the globe? Not likely. It takes years and years just as an apprentice. I'm not sure how they could possibly employ more artisans across the globe, and if they did, not without losing some of the quality and craftsmanship. Also, what does GS pump out, 40,000 watches a year (not quite sure, but something around that I think)? I'm not sure those numbers fully support adding a whole lot more service centers. All the things we think make GS unique also limit them. Yes, they're moving up market, but I don't think expansion and increasing capacity is part of their plan at all. It just doesn't seem feasible. 
Anyway, I'm not saying their service shouldn't improve (it should, I've heard the horror stories like everyone else. I wish the Jersey sc had a better rep), and I agree it would be nice to have Zaratsu polishing and SD servicing in places other than just Japan.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Agree in theory, but Zaratsu polishing in service enters across the globe? Not likely. It takes years and years just as an apprentice. I'm not sure how they could possibly employ more artisans across the globe, and if they did, not without losing some of the quality and craftsmanship. Also, what does GS pump out, 40,000 watches a year (not quite sure, but something around that I think)? I'm not sure those numbers fully support adding a whole lot more service centers. All the things we think make GS unique also limit them. Yes, they're moving up market, but I don't think expansion and increasing capacity is part of their plan at all. It just doesn't seem feasible.
> *Anyway, I'm not saying their service shouldn't improve (it should, I've heard the horror stories like everyone else. I wish the Jersey sc had a better rep), and I agree it would be nice to have Zaratsu polishing and SD servicing in places other than just Japan.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> All I'm saying is it would be optimal to have ONE place in USA and in EU to service these watches. ONE in each location other than all the way back to Japan with a seemingly confusing and lengthy process and cost.


----------



## Mark355

The misaligned bezel on the SBGN005 is ridiculous. How does that pass GS QC? Unacceptable.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

BradPittFUAngie said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree in theory, but Zaratsu polishing in service enters across the globe? Not likely. It takes years and years just as an apprentice. I'm not sure how they could possibly employ more artisans across the globe, and if they did, not without losing some of the quality and craftsmanship. Also, what does GS pump out, 40,000 watches a year (not quite sure, but something around that I think)? I'm not sure those numbers fully support adding a whole lot more service centers. All the things we think make GS unique also limit them. Yes, they're moving up market, but I don't think expansion and increasing capacity is part of their plan at all. It just doesn't seem feasible.
> *Anyway, I'm not saying their service shouldn't improve (it should, I've heard the horror stories like everyone else. I wish the Jersey sc had a better rep), and I agree it would be nice to have Zaratsu polishing and SD servicing in places other than just Japan.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> All I'm saying is it would be optimal to have ONE place in USA and in EU to service these watches. ONE in each location other than all the way back to Japan with a seemingly confusing and lengthy process and cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would be optimal, but what is your point. Did you not read anything before what you decided to bold? Don't confuse optimal with realistic.
Click to expand...


----------



## wooly88

Just purchased the sbgn007! Should have it by Tuesday. Can’t wait to see it in person. It’ll fill the GMT hole in my small collection. Was very close to getting the sbgn003 but found the 007 in the classifieds and pulled the trigger.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr.Jones82 said:


> BradPittFUAngie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would be optimal, but what is your point. Did you not read anything before what you decided to bold? Don't confuse optimal with realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> With establishing Grand Seiko Corp of America in 2018 it's just a matter of time that North America gets its own dedicated GS service center.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Zyklon

how is the GMT hand alignment of those models? I've seen photos where the GMT hand is clearly behind the markers when the minute hand is at 00

is this a normal occurrence ?


----------



## Jostack

Zyklon said:


> how is the GMT hand alignment of those models? I've seen photos where the GMT hand is clearly behind the markers when the minute hand is at 00
> 
> is this a normal occurrence ?


My SBGN001 is dead on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Zyklon said:


> how is the GMT hand alignment of those models? I've seen photos where the GMT hand is clearly behind the markers when the minute hand is at 00
> 
> is this a normal occurrence ?


My GMT hand is absolutely spot on. Weird though, the second hand 'hits' the minute markets perfectly *most* of the time. However, it seems to miss occasionally too. :think: 
I'm perplexed as to why it would hit perfectly *most* of the time, but not *all *of the time. 
Why should it have a 'preference'? :roll: :-d


----------



## Jostack

HiggsBoson said:


> My GMT hand is absolutely spot on. Weird though, the second hand 'hits' the minute markets perfectly *most* of the time. However, it seems to miss occasionally too. :think:
> I'm perplexed as to why it would hit perfectly *most* of the time, but not *all *of the time.
> Why should it have a 'preference'? :roll: :-d


Mine also has a slight misalignment of seconds to markers. I can only guess the mount of the seconds or dial are slightly offset?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Jostack said:


> Mine also has a slight misalignment of seconds to markers. I can only guess the mount of the seconds or dial are slightly offset?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's the case, why would the second hand frequently hit the minute markers perfectly? I'm confused! :think:


----------



## Jostack

HiggsBoson said:


> If that's the case, why would the second hand frequently hit the minute markers perfectly? I'm confused! :think:


Example:
Dial offset left, hand would be 'on' at the left and right sides, but 'off' at top and bottom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

wooly88 said:


> Just purchased the sbgn007! Should have it by Tuesday. Can't wait to see it in person. It'll fill the GMT hole in my small collection. Was very close to getting the sbgn003 but found the 007 in the classifieds and pulled the trigger.


Congrats in advance. Hope you love your 007 as much as I love my 003









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

warsh said:


> Congrats in advance. Hope you love your 007 as much as I love my 003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was initially leaning towards the 001, 003 or 005 with the 24 hour bezel. The 007 looks a little more formal. I'm more of a jeans guy even for work so hopefully the 007 will dress down easily.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Jostack said:


> Example:
> Dial offset left, hand would be 'on' at the left and right sides, but 'off' at top and bottom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, sorry, I'm not being clear. Let me try again. The second hand will hit and then sometimes miss the same minute marker, regardless of where it is on the dial.
If you look at the photo of my SBGN001G, it slightly misses the minute marker, then, on other occasions, hit's it perfectly. :think:


----------



## Jostack

HiggsBoson said:


> No, sorry, I'm not being clear. Let me try again. The second hand will hit and then sometimes miss the same minute marker, regardless of where it is on the dial.
> If you look at the photo of my SBGN001G, it slightly misses the minute marker, then, on other occasions, hit's it perfectly. :think:


Yeah, mine is not like that. Where it appears off, it is consistently off. Or I have not been watching it enough to notice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

This one is really making me reconsider why I have so many automatics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Different shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14368849
> 
> 
> Different shoes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that looks great on a nato, no matter the color. They did this one right, great size, matching date wheel, typical GS finishing. I have been tempted, your pics are not helping.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

This (sbgn007) just arrived this morning. Headed to my local AD and had the band resized. It's a bit more formal that I'm used to. Most of my watches are casual, divers, sporty etc. I'm hoping I can pull this off with my daily style of shorts, t shirt or jeans. That's how I roll most of the time.

I have to say I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## warsh

5661nicholas said:


> Man, that looks great on a nato, no matter the color. They did this one right, great size, matching date wheel, typical GS finishing. I have been tempted, your pics are not helping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You will NOT regret buying this watch. It is absolutely superb. All my watches are mechanical. But having a quartz travel watch is very ... freeing. It's always exactly correct. Don't worry that it died on the 14 hour flight.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

5661nicholas said:


> Man, that looks great on a nato, no matter the color. They did this one right, great size, matching date wheel, typical GS finishing. I have been tempted, your pics are not helping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words. I've been more than pleased with the 003 GMT. It's a tremendous watch that really is a great GADA or DTW (dressy tool watch) candidate. My favorite pairing on this watch is still a a simple 2 stitch leather strap that tapers from 20 to 16 at the clasp.

Good luck with your hunt, if I can do anything else to help motivate (enable) you please , let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## ahonobaka

My only issue with the SBGN003 is that I'm still waiting on mine for over three months....lol :X


----------



## Geology Rocks

I am loving this watch. I need to find one locally to try on.


----------



## Jostack

About 27 days in and no perceptible deviation from the time standard. I realize that testing to an exact point in time is pretty difficult, but I believe I can get to +/- 0.1s. Not that I expected much change, but so far accuracy appears amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWill123

pkincy said:


> Had my 005 for a couple of days now. Had to order smaller screwdrivers to size the bracelet. Lordy, those screws are smaller than a spec of dust, but I did get it done. I am a bit surprised at how dark, in fact nearly black, the dial is. In fact that ray of blue you see in sunlight shots is a reflection of the lighter blue on the rehaut. I have a Explorer 39 mm with Mk 2 dial, which of course has a black dial and on the wrist both inside and outside they both look black insofar as the dial is concerned. I love the watch and it is even more of an tool watch than the Explorer as it has a bit of an Explorer 2 dial on it. So it will get regular wear in the rotation, but not really a noticeable blue like the Omega Aqua Terra would have been.
> 
> Now to source a white dial and I will be set. My thought has been a Datejust 36 w white stick dial on Jubilee, but the GS is so nice I may save some money and source the 3rd watch from GS. I like Rolex, but don't have that Rolex fanboy attitude, and the GS line really are beautiful and it is kinda nice to stray away from the huge flock jumping on the Rolex bandwagon, like nothing else matters.


What size screwdriver worked best? Just received my 005 today and my 1.6 that works on Oyster bracelets was way too big! Thank you!


----------



## gmgSR50

001 on leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbombula

gmgSR50 said:


> 001 on leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo! What kind of strap is that?


----------



## gmgSR50

bigbombula said:


> Nice combo! What kind of strap is that?


Thanks!

Strap is from my Tudor Black Bay 36. It just happened to be the only 19mm strap I had in the drawer. Turns out it works well I think.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JWill123

JWill123 said:


> What size screwdriver worked best? Just received my 005 today and my 1.6 that works on Oyster bracelets was way too big! Thank you!


For those curious... the Bergeron 1.2mm screwdriver worked perfectly for the almost microscopic bracelet screws.


----------



## warsh

JWill123 said:


> For those curious... the Bergeron 1.2mm screwdriver worked perfectly for the almost microscopic bracelet screws.


Yes, smallest bracelet screws I ever handled!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

warsh said:


> Yes, smallest bracelet screws I ever handled!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used a Sinn screwdriver which worked great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jostack

gmgSR50 said:


> I used a Sinn screwdriver which worked great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I used my work sharp to re-profile another screwdriver to fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

This watch thrives on a good strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvi1

I finally found SBGN001. Searched for a half year off- and online. I Denmark Grand Seiko is totally unknown. Most people only fancy Rolex. I am happy Rolex owner as well, but must say that Grand Seiko is doing a fantastic job. I will buy GS again, both springdrive and Hi-beat. 
Best from Copenhagen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Happy Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

On the road in Hyde Park









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

Will be selling my sbgn007 shortly. Mint and worn a couple of times for some wrist shots! Love the watch but had to make some tough choices since a grail piece became available.


----------



## warsh

Mumbai!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Still on the road w this great travel companion









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DECO665

Been eyeing the 9F GMT since they were announced. Planning to purchase a 003 in November for my 35th birthday. 

What's the best place to buy? In-store or online? Any suggestions?

The Miami Grand Seiko boutique is about a 1/2 hour away from me but not sure if I should pay retail. 

Thoughts?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Buy from an AD. Topper is my recommendation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

valuewatchguy said:


> Buy from an AD. Topper is my recommendation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or buy used from a trusted seller. Didn't wear it today (because, you know, it's #speedytuesday) but wore it all week on a recent business trip...



















It was honestly liberating wearing one watch and not worrying if it deviated too much from time.gov

Edit: only thing I would change is to have a Rolex-like glidelock clasp. I'm asking too much, I know, but if we're day-dreaming, that'd be it.


----------



## warsh

On the road again

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

househalfman said:


> Or buy used from a trusted seller. Didn't wear it today (because, you know, it's #speedytuesday) but wore it all week on a recent business trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was honestly liberating wearing one watch and not worrying if it deviated too much from time.gov
> 
> Edit: only thing I would change is to have a Rolex-like glidelock clasp. I'm asking too much, I know, but if we're day-dreaming, that'd be it.


That's true buddy! Glad you are still lovin' it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

It plays nicely with light


----------



## matt74

Just received this SBGN003 today and it is a joy to look at! I keep stealing glances but never bother to actually check the time.


----------



## Jostack

matt74 said:


> Just received this SBGN003 today and it is a joy to look at! I keep stealing glances but never bother to actually check the time.
> View attachment 14506545


Seriously, it's hard to convey the intensity of sparkle that bounces off the hands and markers on these GMTs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DECO665

valuewatchguy said:


> Buy from an AD. Topper is my recommendation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally got around to visiting my local AD. Lowest offer was $3000 plus tax ($3210).

Should definitely be able to find a better deal, right?

Have and email in to Topper.


----------



## valuewatchguy

DECO665 said:


> Finally got around to visiting my local AD. Lowest offer was $3000 plus tax ($3210).
> 
> Should definitely be able to find a better deal, right?
> 
> Have and email in to Topper.


Yes I think you can do better than that. Also I may know someone selling their 003 if interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

50th Anniv.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## matt74




----------



## 99watches

Does anybody know where I can buy a yellow accent sbgn001? I'm in the market for a true GMT and was looking at the 5-digit Rolex 16710 but prices are a rip off right now...


----------



## matt74

99watches said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy a yellow accent sbgn001? I'm in the market for a true GMT and was looking at the 5-digit Rolex 16710 but prices are a rip off right now...


DavidSW has one on his site right now.


----------



## warsh

matt74 said:


> View attachment 14531685


Such a cool shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches

So this happened today. Picked up my new 003 at Toppers (I was the 3rd one today so apparently selling like hotcakes), the sales lady who helped me out Jay made the experience a truly amazing one. Highly recommended if you're looking for a hard to find GS. Now I want an SBGV245 lol


----------



## 99watches

Okay 2 questions for you guys:

1) are my hands misaligned? The GMT hand doesn't land squarely on 24 hours when it is already 1 minute past 12 am















2) I heard the date snap over from the 11th to the 12th at 12:03 or 12:04 am. At this point, I think the GMT hand also finally moved onto/past 24 hours. I find it hard to believe this is within the 9F86 movement's specs?









Not trying to be overly nitpicky but I shelled out $3K for this watch - I never thought I'd pay this kind of money for a quartz and if the 9F86 is indeed state of the art technology I expect absolute perfection at this price point.

Is anybody else experiencing the same "flaws" that I am?


----------



## Jostack

99watches said:


> Okay 2 questions for you guys:
> 
> 1) are my hands misaligned? The GMT hand doesn't land squarely on 24 hours when it is already 1 minute past 12 am
> 
> View attachment 14542669
> View attachment 14542671
> 
> 
> 2) I heard the date snap over from the 11th to the 12th at 12:03 or 12:04 am. At this point, I think the GMT hand also finally moved onto/past 24 hours. I find it hard to believe this is within the 9F86 movement's specs?
> 
> View attachment 14542675
> 
> 
> Not trying to be overly nitpicky but I shelled out $3K for this watch - I never thought I'd pay this kind of money for a quartz and if the 9F86 is indeed state of the art technology I expect absolute perfection at this price point.
> 
> Is anybody else experiencing the same "flaws" that I am?


I would discuss it with your AD and see what they say. I think hand alignment is a pretty fundamental aspect of the watch. My 001's seconds hand does not strike the markers with the precision that is advertised. The GS 'specialist' at my AD was remarking how amazing it is that the seconds hand lines up perfectly with the markers. When I challenged him regarding mine, he was dismayed. I haven't had the opportunity to take it in and show him, but I think they may offer to send it in to be corrected.

These are flaws that are only really noticeable when looking for them, but these kinds of flaws shouldn't be there on this level of watchmaking. I would give them the opportunity to fix it before making broader judgements. It will suck to be without the watch for a while, but I personally think it is worth it, and the right thing to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumpy-au

99watches said:


> Okay 2 questions for you guys:
> 
> 1) are my hands misaligned? The GMT hand doesn't land squarely on 24 hours when it is already 1 minute past 12 am
> 
> View attachment 14542669
> View attachment 14542671
> 
> 
> 2) I heard the date snap over from the 11th to the 12th at 12:03 or 12:04 am. At this point, I think the GMT hand also finally moved onto/past 24 hours. I find it hard to believe this is within the 9F86 movement's specs?
> 
> View attachment 14542675
> 
> 
> Not trying to be overly nitpicky but I shelled out $3K for this watch - I never thought I'd pay this kind of money for a quartz and if the 9F86 is indeed state of the art technology I expect absolute perfection at this price point.
> 
> Is anybody else experiencing the same "flaws" that I am?


I have a sbgn005 and have the same issue. The gmt hand is about four mins behind the minute hand. My hour Hand is about two minutes behind.

My local seiko service centre said its with in spec and politely told me to go away.

I've gotten over it as it's my beater watch but this is the key area Gs call behind the likes of Rolex or omega. AS service is very weak.

As for the date change as 3-4 mins that's def in spec. The manual says as much. For that to be fair my Rolex datejust behaves the same way. This is why GS might be saying it's in spec. Date changes 0-5 mins past midnight so if the gmt hand is up to 5 mins behind they don't care. I'm not saying it's okay. They obsess over quality and then do this...


----------



## GT27

$3K for a quartz...it better be absolutely PERFECT.


----------



## brash47

I have two GS quartz watches now. The 009 and the 117 diver. Both keep impeccable time. The case, fit and finish on mine are, to me, quite amazing.

Having said that, both watches have the exact same quirk. I'm fine with it as it appears when I see reviews online, even THOSE watches have this issue:

When the seconds hand is 0-30, they are just about perfect in alignment to the tick mark on the face. 31-59, they are ever so slightly behind/below the tick mark. I noticed this on day one and when I look at them in shop, I've never seen one that wasn't almost just like this. I'M OK WITH IT lol. It's a quirk I don't mind having. Both are under warranty and I'm tempted to see if they can make them perfect. But time will tell as I think about it.

Are both still worth the money I paid....indeed. and I'd buy them both again. I'm looking at buying another quartz from them...and I bet it does the same thing.

And now I bet when you look at yours, you might notice it and I just drove you nuts!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches

So I was able to exchange my sbgn003 for another one where GMT hand is perfect aligned and date snaps over at 12 am on the dot. However, the seconds hand has worse alignment and is off from 16 to 45 seconds (about half the dial).

It's a tradeoff I can live with bc gmt hand alignment on the hour is more important than seconds, but if this drift/diversion continues in the future does anybody know if this is something GS will cover under warranty? If not, can any competent watchmaker align the seconds hand?









I freaking love this watch and the seconds hand alignment + needs more lume are the ONLY flaws in my opinion.


----------



## karesz501

The seconds hand alignment is something you cant really help.... unless it is consistently hitting right/left a bit.

However, the GMT hamd alignment along witht the date changing at 12am is something a watchmaker can adjust relatively easily.


----------



## Jostack

99watches said:


> So I was able to exchange my sbgn003 for another one where GMT hand is perfect aligned and date snaps over at 12 am on the dot. However, the seconds hand has worse alignment and is off from 16 to 45 seconds (about half the dial).
> 
> It's a tradeoff I can live with bc gmt hand alignment on the hour is more important than seconds, but if this drift/diversion continues in the future does anybody know if this is something GS will cover under warranty? If not, can any competent watchmaker align the seconds hand?
> 
> View attachment 14551333
> 
> 
> I freaking love this watch and the seconds hand alignment + needs more lume are the ONLY flaws in my opinion.


The lume is not a flaw. It's just right. More Lume means covering a larger area with lume. This would screw up the beautiful hands and markers. I love lume. Lume is cool. But, let's be honest and admit that there are very few cases where you actually NEED lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

I can't get over the fact they are using dress watch hands on this sport watch. I literally love this thing and would pick one up in a heartbeat if it had better hands with more lume.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

99watches said:


> Okay 2 questions for you guys:
> 
> 1) are my hands misaligned? The GMT hand doesn't land squarely on 24 hours when it is already 1 minute past 12 am
> 
> 2) I heard the date snap over from the 11th to the 12th at 12:03 or 12:04 am. At this point, I think the GMT hand also finally moved onto/past 24 hours. I find it hard to believe this is within the 9F86 movement's specs?


I might have an explanation for this: date wheel is connected with the drive mechanism which turns the hour hands. Some extra force is needed to click the date wheel forward. When building up this force (minute or so) all possible slack from the drive train is taken up (there is always some, otherwise the wheels would seize up), but who the date wheel jumps forward the hour & GMT hands snap to their proper positions. Normally people do no observe/notice this.

Just a thought.


----------



## gumpy-au

GMT-man said:


> I might have an explanation for this: date wheel is connected with the drive mechanism which turns the hour hands. Some extra force is needed to click the date wheel forward. When building up this force (minute or so) all possible slack from the drive train is taken up (there is always some, otherwise the wheels would seize up), but who the date wheel jumps forward the hour & GMT hands snap to their proper positions. Normally people do no observe/notice this.
> 
> Just a thought.


Hey in this specific situation I don't think it's the case. The reason being is that the date mechanism for the 9F specifically has a separate motor that's triggered electronically at a certain point. Any other movement I think this is a factor but nevertheless something they can get right.


----------



## Skellig

Had to get one of these SBGN009G and it can show so differently in various light.


----------



## warsh

Heading out now. 3 countries, 2 time zones, 9 days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FubarCle

Beautiful Watch! I love it!


----------



## badindianswamp




----------



## warsh

In its natural habitat....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

warsh said:


> In its natural habitat....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its natural habitat is NOT economy class.

I am joking - I know you referred to GMT and traveling but I couldn't help it.


----------



## warsh

koolpep said:


> Its natural habitat is NOT economy class.
> 
> I am joking - I know you referred to GMT and traveling but I couldn't help it.


. You are SO right!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Love mine - it's been perfect for daily wear.


----------



## RBL

I saw a few people say it does not wear larger than its 39mm. Perhaps wears a bit smaller. Can anyone compare it to a sarb033/035 in terms of weight, size, proportion, and comfort etc? Thanks


----------



## bigbombula

RBL said:


> I saw a few people say it does not wear larger than its 39mm. Perhaps wears a bit smaller. Can anyone compare it to a sarb033/035 in terms of weight, size, proportion, and comfort etc? Thanks


I have an SBGN005 and I believe it wears true to size. One thing to keep in mind that the watch does have quite a bit of dial real estate due to the fairly narrow bezel. Visually it actually might appear bigger than its size because of the dial to bezel proportions.


----------



## journeyforce

I cannot comment on the SBGN003 or N005 GMT but I can say that my SBGN009 does have some heft to it. It is not insanely heavy but I am very aware that the watch is on my wrist. By contrast I don't really feel my Seiko SKX779 Black Monster on my wrist. Looking at them both together, The N009 is not that much smaller then the monster


----------



## ivanos

Another kind of "Mercedes hands" :-d


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I don't really need a GMT so I'm thinking if letting this one go  It wears so nice though!


----------



## brash47

househalfman said:


> I don't really need a GMT so I'm thinking if letting this one go  It wears so nice though!


I can always take that off your hands!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

My new 005. This is such a beauty and wears so well on my 6.5 wrist. First impressions are, wow.
Until i buy a decent screwdriver for the bracelet, it stays on leather.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

One more, just because...









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## badindianswamp

rokman said:


> One more, just because...


My everyday wear for months. Love it. Hasn't lost a second since October.


----------



## thetony007

The "star' edition is great but just personally, I think I'll have a tough time pulling off the yellow base;; A really awesome watch nonetheless


----------



## daffie

My new SBGN005...incredible watch! Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## TheJubs

thetony007 said:


> The "star' edition is great but just personally, I think I'll have a tough time pulling off the yellow base;; A really awesome watch nonetheless


I love the yellow. It's bold, but at the same time it doesn't scream for attention. It's tastefully done. I tend to wear a lot of darker, monochromatic outfits, and the yellow provides a nice little flash of color.


----------



## Tacocat

SBGN005. There are many more examples shown in this thread, but this one is mine. This is such a perfect model for me.


----------



## Tacocat

rokman said:


> My new 005. This is such a beauty and wears so well on my 6.5 wrist. First impressions are, wow.
> Until i buy a decent screwdriver for the bracelet, it stays on leather.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Just a warning to you and future readers as I had not previously seen any description to how the links are secured for this model, this one can be a challenge. I won't say its as hard as the pin and collar set up used on some of the divers like the monster, but this is pretty close to the same challenge.

Based on pictures, my assumption was that the screw head was actually connected to the pin and this is not the case. The links are held together with a straight pin that just sits in the center link and is then kept in the link on each end with a small screw. The screws aren't actually attached to the pin! For some of the links i was able to just remove one screw and the pin would fall out on its own, but for others I needed to remove both screws and push the pin out. The screws themselves are very, very small and easily bounce from the clutches of your tweezers into the nether. Also the screws when brand new must be secured with some thread locker because the initial break took a little more force than I would have expected. You'll also want to make sure you use the best fitting screwdriver as its easy to bend the flat head crease in the screw head, whatever that is called.

So with the proper tools such as magnifiers, screwdriver, tweezer, patience and a distraction free environment you can manage this yourself. Like I mentioned before if you've done the old pin and collar set up, you can manage this too, but if your link sizing experience is limited to those friction pins that you just push out in the direction of the arrow, you might want to consider taking to a jeweler for sizing.


----------



## rokman

Tacocat said:


> Just a warning to you and future readers as I had not previously seen any description to how the links are secured for this model, this one can be a challenge. I won't say its as hard as the pin and collar set up used on some of the divers like the monster, but this is pretty close to the same challenge.
> 
> Based on pictures, my assumption was that the screw head was actually connected to the pin and this is not the case. The links are held together with a straight pin that just sits in the center link and is then kept in the link on each end with a small screw. The screws aren't actually attached to the pin! For some of the links i was able to just remove one screw and the pin would fall out on its own, but for others I needed to remove both screws and push the pin out. The screws themselves are very, very small and easily bounce from the clutches of your tweezers into the nether. Also the screws when brand new must be secured with some thread locker because the initial break took a little more force than I would have expected. You'll also want to make sure you use the best fitting screwdriver as its easy to bend the flat head crease in the screw head, whatever that is called.
> 
> So with the proper tools such as magnifiers, screwdriver, tweezer, patience and a distraction free environment you can manage this yourself. Like I mentioned before if you've done the old pin and collar set up, you can manage this too, but if your link sizing experience is limited to those friction pins that you just push out in the direction of the arrow, you might want to consider taking to a jeweler for sizing.


Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut1

daffie said:


> My new SBGN005...incredible watch! Very happy with my purchase.


Gorgeous! Congrats on the new acquisition.


----------



## Mark355

These 9F GMTs are absolute stunners. I swear there'd be an SBGN005 on my wrist right now if I didn't already have a 16570. I'm more tempted than ever to just pick one up but I know it'd create too much overlap in my rotation. Enjoy your GMTs guys!


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

Please post pics on 7.25 - 7.5" wrists
Worried this is too small


----------



## Trel

Would that I could, since I have a small wrist myself, but I can assure you it wears bigger than 39mm would suggest since the bezel slopes.
If you can wear a Rolex Submariner, you can wear this.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMaster

Blue dial looks good!


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksant21

Mark355 said:


> These 9F GMTs are absolute stunners. I swear there'd be an SBGN005 on my wrist right now if I didn't already have a 16570. I'm more tempted than ever to just pick one up but I know it'd create too much overlap in my rotation. Enjoy your GMTs guys!


Your polar is stunning. I love the jubilee you put it on. My Grand Seiko is inbound, but I can't help but think I should have grabbed the Rolex. I use to have an Explorer II in the past, and regret selling it. I haven't seen the GS in the flesh, so I'm wondering how it's going to sit with me when it arrives.


----------



## arkiemark

My SBGN005 arrived today and it's a looker! My first GS quartz and I'm pleasantly amazed at how sharp the seconds hand hit the markers and how quiet the movement is. Looking forward to wearing it more although my other watches will get jealous.


----------



## arkiemark

My SBGN005 arrived today and it's a looker! My first GS quartz and I'm pleasantly amazed at how sharp the seconds hand hit the markers and how quiet the movement is. Looking forward to wearing it more although my other watches will get jealous.
View attachment 14805085


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

What a great watch!!!









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTR




----------



## TheJubs

Just wanted to say I got my SBGN001 in April 2019, and while it hasn't been a full year quite yet, my watch has only gained 1.5 seconds. Insane accuracy. The ultimate set it and forget it watch.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

SBGN009


----------



## rokman

Best fit from any watch I own.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassApprentice

Looking at getting the SBGN003 soon, it's 19mm lug width right? (very difficult to find anywhere that says this) how easy is it to fit 20mm straps? Just 19mm very much limits the choices.


----------



## ivanos

TheJubs said:


> Just wanted to say I got my SBGN001 in April 2019, and while it hasn't been a full year quite yet, my watch has only gained 1.5 seconds. Insane accuracy. The ultimate set it and forget it watch.


I heard that normally you have to adjust time of GS Quartz watches only when replacing the batteries.


----------



## Tacocat

BassApprentice said:


> Looking at getting the SBGN003 soon, it's 19mm lug width right? (very difficult to find anywhere that says this) how easy is it to fit 20mm straps? Just 19mm very much limits the choices.


yes 19mm

depending on the strap, most will just squeeze into the 19mm space.


----------



## rokman

Tacocat said:


> yes 19mm
> 
> depending on the strap, most will just squeeze into the 19mm space.


This is mine on a 20mm hirsch paul.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50809377

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee

Want SBGN003 so bad! Gotta keep saving.


----------



## rokman

hyjadenlee said:


> Want SBGN003 so bad! Gotta keep saving.


Keep saving you won't be disappointed.

Mine on a new buckle from etsy.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Back on the bracelet









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

On my way home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll

chuynh1109 said:


> Little treasures Jewelry in Maryland
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Just ordered a SBGN003 from Steve at Little treasures. Great experience! Should get it in a couple days; can hardly wait! My first GS


----------



## warsh

Cycletroll said:


> Just ordered a SBGN003 from Steve at Little treasures. Great experience! Should get it in a couple days; can hardly wait! My first GS


I bought the same model from them. They are great and so is the watch! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Sold my old one, but really missed it, so I bought another from the GS boutique in Sydney. Free Shipping to my place and a giant box with GS paperweight made from iron.

This one ain't going anywhere.

I was shocked when I got the box.

Cheers Pete









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff

Traveling across 4 timezones in 1 week, so GMT it is!
Interestingly, this is now my "default watch" when away from home, but once back, it does not stand out as much as I thought it would, despite its glorious finishing. I think I'm too enamored with my other GSes which have more interesting dials maybe...


----------



## Cycletroll

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14103897
> 
> 
> love this watch


Great pic!


----------



## Pete26

Hi guys, thinking of getting a NATO for my SBGN005 as I can't get a decent fit on the bracelet. Would an 18mm NATO do the trick?
Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Pete26

Sorry double post


----------



## brash47

20mm, 18 will leave room

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

Why go with 20mm when proper-fitting 19mm straps are available from Crown & Buckle and others?


----------



## aussiejoe

Erika’s Originals do an excellent Marine Nationale strap. I have two and the third for my SBGN005 is in the post. They do a 19mm version.


----------



## GMT-man

20mm strap will work if you can not find a 19mm one. Softer straps are naturally easier to fit.


----------



## KingKF1221

I'd go with Erika’s Originals, they do an excellent Marine Nationale strap.


----------



## KingKF1221

I'd go with Erika’s Originals, they do an excellent Marine Nationale strap.


----------



## badindianswamp

I have bought a bunch of straps from Barton's. No 19mm Nato's though  They do, however, have plenty of 19mm strap options including this silicone strap that is beyond comfortable.


----------



## Pete26

Got an Erika's MN strap made for Time and Tide. Thanks for the suggestions.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman




----------



## krayzie

Wrong Post


----------



## bigbombula

Nice strap. What strap is that?



rokman said:


>


----------



## rokman

bigbombula said:


> Nice strap. What strap is that?


It's a Hirsch Medici which is now discontinued

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbombula

Thanks for the reply. Is that a 20mm strap?



rokman said:


> bigbombula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strap. What strap is that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Hirsch Medici which is now discontinued
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rokman

Yes


----------



## badindianswamp




----------



## Edwardc

Love it. One of the top 9F models I have been considering


----------



## johnxkrn

these gmt are stunning. wish preowned ones would show up for grabs more often haha


----------



## Dantechno

Yellow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobo

Personally, I’m saving up my money to buy one. Never ever thought I would be saving money to buy a quartz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt74

Dantechno said:


> Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photos! The yellow is really an eye catcher. It's the one that led me down the path to my 003.


----------



## Gordon Chong

Love the lug holes. It's like a new watch every few days.


----------



## jacobo

rokman said:


> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


This is going to be my next watch. Just hits all the right feels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

I'm hoping Grand Seiko will release new variations of the 9F GMTs this year. A non-limited white dial version would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Fantasio

Yes, this with 9F please. |>



WastedYears said:


> I'm hoping Grand Seiko will release new variations of the *9F GMTs this year. A non-limited white dial version* would be pretty sweet.











https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgj201g


----------



## brash47

I can only imagine what the sales would be if they released a white 9f GMT, with the numbered bezel...the explorer ii comparisons would go through the roof...as would sales.

To make the pot sweeter...put a snowflake dial on one without the numbered bezel...hell, I'd drop money right now if they did a standard 9f snowflake at all!!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

After taking it off the bracelet, im still trying to find a stap combo i really like. Its jumping from nato to nato at the moment.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleet Fox

ck13 said:


> After taking it off the bracelet, im still trying to find a stap combo i really like. Its jumping from nato to nato at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Do you find the spring bar clearance doesn't allow for some natos on your SBGN003? I tried a C&B Supreme NATO on mine and it didn't seem to fit...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck13

^^^^^
Most definitely. Only natos that are on the thinner side pass through, still needs a little encouragement. The spring bar position is probably the only thing on this watch i dislike, the fact that they are drilled so close to the head and the drilled lug position is on the lower edge of the lugs.


----------



## Fleet Fox

ck13 said:


> ^^^^^
> Most definitely. Only natos that are on the thinner side pass through, still needs a little encouragement. The spring bar position is probably the only thing on this watch i dislike, the fact that they are drilled so close to the head and the drilled lug position is on the lower edge of the lugs.


Thanks for the response! I quite like the look you've got going on with the NATO, so I'll search for a thinner strap. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan GSR

ck13 said:


> After taking it off the bracelet, im still trying to find a stap combo i really like. Its jumping from nato to nato at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


nick mankey strap


----------



## rokman

With 2 guardians









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jklondon

Dan GSR said:


> nick mankey strap


Thanks - been looking for a nato or rubber strap for my sbgn001 - any other good ones that fit the 19mm lug?


----------



## bam49

Finally got one of these having wanted one since they came out. Nearly bought the ltd edition yellow one from the Seiko boutique in London and then the blue one s/hand from TZ-UK..
Initially the blue was my favourite but the black version became my pref option. This is the first GS i have had with a black dial, after 3 previous models all wt white or silver dials. So I'm appreciating already (only had it 5 hours), the legibility compared to the prev ones i owned.

my SBGN003;


This will have to makeway for the new arrival.. Only had it less than 6 months i think but it didn't get much wear..



and these are the two other GS I have owned, both wt new owners now..
SBGT033;


and SBGA099


----------



## southswell

Congrats on the gs gmt. These look better than the rolex explr.


----------



## warsh

bam49 said:


> Finally got one of these having wanted one since they came out. Nearly bought the ltd edition yellow one from the Seiko boutique in London and then the blue one s/hand from TZ-UK..
> Initially the blue was my favourite but the black version became my pref option. This is the first GS i have had with a black dial, after 3 previous models all wt white or silver dials. So I'm appreciating already (only had it 5 hours), the legibility compared to the prev ones i owned.
> 
> my SBGN003;
> 
> 
> This will have to makeway for the new arrival.. Only had it less than 6 months i think but it didn't get much wear..
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the two other GS I have owned, both wt new owners now..
> SBGT033;
> 
> 
> and SBGA099


Congrats on your new watch. I love mine!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

hello all, do you know if the sbgn's (003,005) case has been used in any other model non gmt, non quartz etc?


----------



## jklondon

With leather and rubber straps.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47

I love those GMTs! Well-bought guys (and gals). I think that is the perfect sport/tool/dress watch and could care less about it being quartz. I love watches that are always showing the correct time (call me crazy) and my poor old 1987 GMT master just isn't cutting it anymore. Open watch box, pair watch with clothes, on wrist....out the door.... That is the most important thing for me. Those GS GMTs fit the bill perfectly. A polar dial would be killer with that fresh snow pattern that some of the other GSs have.


----------



## freddosydney

gumpy-au said:


> I have a sbgn005 and have the same issue. The gmt hand is about four mins behind the minute hand. My hour Hand is about two minutes behind.
> 
> My local seiko service centre said its with in spec and politely told me to go away.
> 
> I've gotten over it as it's my beater watch but this is the key area Gs call behind the likes of Rolex or omega. AS service is very weak.
> 
> As for the date change as 3-4 mins that's def in spec. The manual says as much. For that to be fair my Rolex datejust behaves the same way. This is why GS might be saying it's in spec. Date changes 0-5 mins past midnight so if the gmt hand is up to 5 mins behind they don't care. I'm not saying it's okay. They obsess over quality and then do this...


I am having a similar problem with my SBGN005. I havn't approached the Seiko Service centre about it but doesn't sound like they will be helpful.

Can I ask which service centre assessed your watch? Is it worth asking them to send it back to Japan?

I bought the watch new from the Sydney boutique and am quite disappointed with it.


----------



## gumpy-au

freddosydney said:


> I am having a similar problem with my SBGN005. I havn't approached the Seiko Service centre about it but doesn't sound like they will be helpful.
> 
> Can I ask which service centre assessed your watch? Is it worth asking them to send it back to Japan?
> 
> I bought the watch new from the Sydney boutique and am quite disappointed with it.


Learn to live with it to be honest. I’ve realised all my watches including omegas and Rolexes are all off to some degree and every time they touch my watch, rsc included, they scratch my watch. Don’t bother.

also hand setting is a human process.


----------



## freddosydney

gumpy-au said:


> Learn to live with it to be honest. I’ve realised all my watches including omegas and Rolexes are all off to some degree and every time they touch my watch, rsc included, they scratch my watch. Don’t bother.
> 
> also hand setting is a human process.


Thanks for the reply. 

Scratches?! I wonder if it is just something that is to be expected from Australian rsc and/or Australian customer service. 

Do you know of any watchmakers that would be willing to re-align the hands? This is my first luxury watch and I was expecting so much more than what was delivered.


----------



## bombaywalla

here's mine while out on a hike in a nearby state park....


----------



## gumpy-au

freddosydney said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Scratches?! I wonder if it is just something that is to be expected from Australian rsc and/or Australian customer service.
> 
> Do you know of any watchmakers that would be willing to re-align the hands? This is my first luxury watch and I was expecting so much more than what was delivered.


If you do you risk scratches and you void warranty. How much is it out btw? It’s linked to the date change. What time does your date change?

honestly I have ocd as well and this bugged me for awhile but there is slack in the gearing so it hard to get the hands perfect every time esp when it is a human process to line up and set.


----------



## freddosydney

gumpy-au said:


> If you do you risk scratches and you void warranty. How much is it out btw? It’s linked to the date change. What time does your date change?


Ok fair point about the warranty. It's just so frustrating.

My date changes just after 2 mins past midnight

I understand it is a human process but why advertise "perfection" when it is not. False advertising.


----------



## gumpy-au

freddosydney said:


> Ok fair point about the warranty. It's just so frustrating.
> 
> My date changes just after 2 mins past midnight
> 
> I understand it is a human process but why advertise "perfection" when it is not. False advertising.
> 
> View attachment 16333959


So I suspect your gmt hand is 2 mins behind.

think you have to accept nothing is perfect. My most expensive watch has the largest hand misalignment 

zero chance a watchmaker is touching the watch.


----------



## One-Seventy

gumpy-au said:


> If you do you risk scratches and you void warranty. How much is it out btw? It’s linked to the date change. What time does your date change?
> 
> honestly I have ocd as well and this bugged me for awhile but there is slack in the gearing so it hard to get the hands perfect every time esp when it is a human process to line up and set.


Is it? The date change is driven by the 12h hand, not the 24h hand. Obviously they're connected, but I can't figure out how the 24h hand is related mechanically. 

FWIW my SBGN also changes at around 2 mins past midnight, but that varies a little. Sometimes it flips over pretty much at 12:00.

With a loupe, I can see that at certain minutes past the hour (12, 24, 36, 48) the needle top of the 24h hand, although pointing at the appropriate minute marker, is for certain hours, not always square on the hash mark. However the hash mark is around 100 microns wide, and the tip of the 24h hand around 150 microns wide. So at most, there is a 50-micron error I suppose, which is somewhat less than the thickness of a single strand of human head hair. Then again, at other times it does seem to land smack in the middle. 

None of this is notable with the naked eye. But I had to use a 10x loupe to figure all this out, which is when I realised I was going too far .


----------



## One-Seventy

gumpy-au said:


> So I suspect your gmt hand is 2 mins behind.
> 
> think you have to accept nothing is perfect. My most expensive watch has the largest hand misalignment
> 
> zero chance a watchmaker is touching the watch.


Exactly. My GS in a roundabout way, replaces a Rolex Explorer II. That had a GMT hand that occasionally wasn't centred on the hour index (every two hours, obvs) following a Rolex service. There was no point in taking it back in; you had to go searching for the misalignment every two hours, the error was not noticeable in normal use, and opening the watch again may introduce another fault. Certainly when I sold it, the buyer was very happy with it.


----------



## paulie8777

This made me smile today - 610 days tracking with +0.0 spd using my Watch Tracker app. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmcf

paulie8777 said:


> This made me smile today - 610 days tracking with +0.0 spd using my Watch Tracker app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really don’t know how you HAQ guys put up with such appalling precision and accuracy.

;-)
Noel


----------



## paulie8777

duckmcf said:


> I really don’t know how you HAQ guys put up with such appalling precision and accuracy.
> 
> ;-)
> Noel


Ha! 

It’s funny, I mostly wear automatics, but there is just something that makes my smile about the accuracy of my GS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmcf

paulie8777 said:


> Ha!
> 
> It’s funny, I mostly wear automatics, but there is just something that makes my smile about the accuracy of my GS.


Just out of curiosity, I noticed that you have 14 data points in your timing log. Did the watch drift and then come back to zero, or has it been (more or less) dead nuts zero right the way through?

Cheers,
Noel


----------



## paulie8777

duckmcf said:


> Just out of curiosity, I noticed that you have 14 data points in your timing log. Did the watch drift and then come back to zero, or has it been (more or less) dead nuts zero right the way through?
> 
> Cheers,
> Noel


I’m not sure if was drifting or if my accuracy and timing hitting the button kn the app was off. 

Here is a screen shot of 14 data points. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmcf

paulie8777 said:


> I’m not sure if was drifting or if my accuracy and timing hitting the button kn the app was off.
> 
> Here is a screen shot of 14 data points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is astonishingly good!
Thanks for posting it.

Cheers,
Noel


----------

